# Watching the Fiesta Litter grow



## Havtahava

December 6, 2007
In the wee hours of the morning, these three puppies were born.




























Names and gender will be posted later today.

Dam: Havanasilk's It's A Good Thing "Martha"
CHIC # 42335

Sire: Ch Lil Pawz El Destello "Sparky"
CHIC (next month)


----------



## Leslie

Aawww, look at those little pink noses...SO CUTE!


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful pictures, Kimberly! Congratulations!!!! Wow, these puppies are hot off the press! You must be thrilled. How is Mama Martha?


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - Kimberly, you must be in heaven!! They are just beautiful!! And all black & whites - too cute.


----------



## Laurief

I agree Leslie, the pink noses get you every time - and my favorite is when they just start to turn black and look all pink and black freckey!!


----------



## casperkeep

They are soooo cute!!!!! I can not believe that Jillee was that little at one time.....they grow up soo fast!!!! I bet you will have sooo much fun with them as they grow up.....Look forward to more pictures in the future!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ You really gotta watch Amanda...she wants a black and white parti so bad. You know, they'll only be safe if they're all girls.


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, she's doing great. I was going to retake pictures of #3 since I didn't get the face in any of the shots I took, but she really wants to keep them all close to her right now and make sure they are OK. When I have one, she will ditch the other two to come make sure I'm being good to it.  She's getting some rest now, but always keeping one eye and ear open for the pups.

Laurie, yes, I'm pretty sure they are all black and white. Their black looks pretty solid. Tomorrow will be the true test. If any brown hairs show up speckled through it, then they will change a lot. I thought Rufus was a black & white when he was first born too.


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Beautiful puppies, Kimberly! Congratulations!


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
They are absolutely beautiful. I want puppy #3, I recognize those broad shoulders. It is going to be so fun to watch them grow. You guys did a great job and tell Martha Sparky sends his love. It looks like Martha is doing a very nice job of feeding them, they have nice round little tummys. Elaine


----------



## Havtahava

LOL - thanks for the warning, Leslie!

Oh, I forgot to tell you guys about that sweet cuddly toy in the pictures with them. That's a warming toy so they immediately all crawled on it or across it even though they can't see. It is instinct to be drawn to the warmth. It is fabulous!


----------



## Havtahava

You guys are replying faster than I can respond.

Elaine, good eye on #3's shoulders! I'll have to watch that. Interesting. I should also measure length. #1 is the one that appeared so huge on the x-ray, but she actually weighs the same as #2. Speaking of which, I need to go convert my measurements from grams to ounces... be back later.


----------



## good buddy

Oh be still my heart!! All B & W Partis!! I am lusting after a B & W Parti boy! Please chill me out and tell me they are all girls this time. They are so beautiful!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie, I might be swayed... THEY ARE ADORABLE! Better than I could have imagined them and I love they are all partis!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> You guys are replying faster than I can respond.
> 
> Elaine, good eye on #3's shoulders! I'll have to watch that. Interesting. I should also measure length. #1 is the one that appeared so huge on the x-ray, but she actually weighs the same as #2. Speaking of which, I need to go convert my measurements from grams to ounces... be back later.


Oh?? Are you telling us something???


----------



## Olliesmom

CONGRATES! Kimberly and Martha!

Obviously I am very partial to white and black babies!!


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful Pups. Congratulations Again!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Christy, looks like Martha has all girls!!


----------



## Julie

They are real cuties.I love that warming toy you pictured them with.How neat!Are those just for newborns?How do they work?Hey---I'm learning something new here--bear with me!


----------



## Missy

ding ding ding ding ding!!! good catch Christy--- The stealth Kimberly seems to have given an accidental hint. So I think they are three girls. 

Kimbery--- the little mexican princess's are so darn cute. They are little cow puppies in their coloring. Good Job Martha! Thanks so much for keeping us in the loop--


----------



## ama0722

Good catch Christy!

I like the face on puppy one- I love the marking up the center of the face and the black all around it's eyes 

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- They are just ADORABLE!!! You must be so exhausted! But we knew Martha would be a wonderful Mom. She is just meant to be a Mom. I've got to leave for a short doctor's appt., but will e-mail you first. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

They are just precious and SO so..tiny! Congratulations! Are they all girlies?

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh, they are beautiful. Little Mexican princesses indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## Leeann

Congratulations they are adorable. #3 caught my eye as well.

Kimberly also gave another hint in the other thread as to gender hmmmm.


----------



## whitBmom

They are absolutely adorable Kimberly. It will be interesting to follow along and see how they grow.  I would also be interested to observe and see their interactions as an all female pack . 

Btw, that warming puppy is adorable. Is that the one with the ticking heart too?


----------



## Lilly's mom

*CONGRATULATIONS! to Kimberly and Martha. It seems like Martha is going to be a very attentive mother. Hope you ALL get some rest today.*
:cheer2::baby::cheer2::baby::cheer2::baby::cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh brother. That's what I get for replying in a rush. Doh!
Oh well, I think I had been able to notify all the necessary parties except Jeanne. 

Yes, three little girls, and they are adorable. Of course, you can't tell personalities yet, but #1 is such a cuddler and #3 is very vocal when she isn't snuggled up to her momma. #2 is right in between, so this should be interesting. We may have three girls with a lot of spunk. Their mother is quite fiesty herself, so, it would make sense.

Julie, it is advertised for providing warmth and comfort for puppies, but they also say that it soothes an over active and overly stimulated adult, as well as calming a senior dog that is prone to anxiety and irritability, especially in new environments. 

Missy, I was telling Melissa earlier that I have three girls with cow markings! LOL

You know what is nice? All three have black around the eyes. No tear staining!

Leeann, what was the other hint I left? Doh!

Helen, no ticking heart in this one. It's just soft, warm, but almost flat.


----------



## Missy

They are going to be stunning! I love the black masks. but they all look like they have enough white on their heads so that you will be able to see their expressions more than all black dogs. They look like they may look like Maddie- I forget is she one of yours?


----------



## good buddy

Fabulous!! What else would you expect from a beautiful girl like Martha? Of course she would give you three girls! She's sugar and spice and everything nice. Yep! No tear stains for these dolls. My ideal dog would have black feet, black bummer, black around the eyes and mouth LOL!


----------



## ama0722

I think they are all adorable and we are gonna have so much fun watching them grow! I do love partis and you can't get better than a darker face. The tear free markings sound perfect as I scrubbed Belle's face last night!!!

Can you generally get personalities from an early age? 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

That's O.K. Kimberly you have got to be exhausted by now..

Your hint was in this post, well not really a hint.

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=75341&postcount=270

Jonda's guess was for Sable Parti girls not B&W :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh sure, Leeann... As soon as pictures were posted, it would be more obvious that Jonda was correct about gender! 

Amanda, no. The personalities won't really shine for several weeks.

Christy, we could always paint Rufus to look like that! LOL

Missy, it is funny you say that because they reminded me a lot of Maddie when they were being born too. However, now that I pull up her pictures (she was "Wendy" here and I haven't changed it on her album yet), I see she has a lot more black on her head than these girls do. There is no relation, but these girls seem to have markings a lot more like Maddie's brothers Tootles and Nibs.

I thought maybe they looked like Martha, but she had a lot more black on her from the start:


----------



## Cosmosmom

Three girls .. Yikes -- they are adorable . Congratulations .. 
Santa was very good to you this year .. They all look so healthy , warm and content in the picture .
as My Mom would say What will they think of next in regards to the warmer .. In their day all they had was their hot water bottles..
I am sure you are running on adrenalin right now but hopefully Martha will let you catch a few Zz''s 
Ahnold & Cosmo say - they always like younger women .. LoL


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, we could always paint Rufus to look like that! LOL
> 
> I thought maybe they looked like Martha, but she had a lot more black on her from the start:


Ha! Rufus already paints his own footies black with mud! I guess I should be grateful he doesn't paint his hinie though! *phew!

You are killing me with the pictures! I LOVE the black and white partis!


----------



## Kathy

Ahhhhhhh Kimberly!! All are beautiful and I love the colors and markings!!! Black parti's are so flashy to me. NAMES????????


----------



## Kathy

good buddy said:


> Oh?? Are you telling us something???


GOOD CATCH CHRISTY!!! HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Havtahava

I think the girls will have names sometime around noon. (Pacific)


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> Oh brother. That's what I get for replying in a rush. Doh!
> Oh well, I think I had been able to notify all the necessary parties except Jeanne.
> 
> Yes, three little girls, and they are adorable. Of course, you can't tell personalities yet, but #1 is such a cuddler and #3 is very vocal when she isn't snuggled up to her momma. #2 is right in between, so this should be interesting. We may have three girls with a lot of spunk. Their mother is quite fiesty herself, so, it would make sense.
> 
> Julie, it is advertised for providing warmth and comfort for puppies, but they also say that it soothes an over active and overly stimulated adult, as well as calming a senior dog that is prone to anxiety and irritability, especially in new environments.
> 
> Missy, I was telling Melissa earlier that I have three girls with cow markings! LOL
> 
> You know what is nice? All three have black around the eyes. No tear staining!
> 
> Leeann, what was the other hint I left? Doh!
> 
> Helen, no ticking heart in this one. It's just soft, warm, but almost flat.


kIMBERLY,
Where did you get that warmer? I love it! Also, what did they weigh??


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

The girls are just too adorable, we are going to have so much fun watching them grow up!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

They are sooo cute. I love their cow markings. Can't wait to see the changes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Havanasilks

*The Fiesta Girls*

OMG! OMG! OMG!
They're GORGEOUS!!!!!
They look like Mom! 
Congrats again!
Love, Robin


----------



## Lina

I go to work and miss out on all the fun!!! I love the name Fiesta litter, btw. So festive. 

Kimberly, they are adorable!!! I love B&W partis and you get three of them! How lucky are you?

I'm sure Martha is tuckered out from last night... as are you... I hope you both get some rest, even though it might not be possible with the puppies to care for.

Oh and wasn't the Exquisite litter all males? What is in your house that makes single sex litters? LOL.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Robin. I think you'll really appreciate this next part.

OK, we have names and I've started a photo album for each girl in my Flickr account. I will continue to update individual photos there as I take them.

The first girl is *Galleta*, which means cookie. In Spanish, double "l" sounds like a "y", so I would assume the correct pronunciation is guy-et-uh.









Our second sweetheart is *Canela*, because she has a little bit of spice in her. (Canela = cinnamon)









And our third little gal is *Refried Beans*. She's the smallest of the bunch, but still a very good size, and it looks like she will be going to live with Stogie and Goldie.

















Jeanne and I had fun picking the names. Thank you for your help, Jeanne!


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, someone else said the same thing to me in an email. In all fairness, the litter with Maddie in it had four males and two females. I was a little freaked out by the fourth male in a row though. Ha ha!


----------



## Lola

They are beautiful


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I love the names! Especially Refried Beans! LOL... you can call her Beanie. How cute is that? 

Canela and Galleta are also great names... I think I would be hungry every time you told people what their names mean. 

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly-I love the names and Melissa, We are alll SOOOO JEALOUS!


----------



## mckennasedona

There really IS a Havtahava Refried Beans!!! Seriously, she's going to live with Stogie and Goldie? Congratulations Melissa.
I hope she's a show girl and I hope she wins BIG because I'd love to hear Refried Beans talked about all over the circuit!


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I just can't do it. The name of the third one was a joke. It was Melissa's idea. I'm blaming it all on her! LOL It was just to play with you guys and freak out Jeanne a bit after all that work on thinking of the perfect names.

You guys are too nice. I was waiting for someone to say, "You named her WHAT?!"

Actually, the third one's name is *Salsa*. She's already coming across as a little spitfire and seems to be our spicy gal so soon. Maybe she'll live up to the name, but maybe that's just the first few hours of being taken from her cozy little nook.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow!! Melissa's joke about having a deposit on "Havtahava's Refried Beans" was a sneaky hint! You guys are GOOD!

CONGRATULATIONS, MELISSA!!

wait.....is Melissa getting one or not? Don't do this to me!

It appears not....you guys are awful!!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, you stinker! I thought it sounded weird with the other names, but I also thought that it would be fun name! LOL.

Salsa is very nice and "proper" for a Mexican theme!


----------



## mckennasedona

Drats. No Beans on the circuit and I was so looking forward to that announcer at Westminster talking all about little Refried's amazing rise to fame. Come on, change it back. No guts, no glory!


----------



## Lina

Jeanne, I don't think Melissa is getting one... didn't Kimberly mention earlier that no one from the forum is getting one of the puppies? Unless she was lying... hmmm. :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Salsa is much better! Susan, I like the way you think though. That was part of my "inspiration" when I chose "Mister Trump" as a name. I thought it would be really funny being down the street from the other Mr. Trump's home when we were at Westminster. :suspicious:

Carolina, I sent Jeanne a PM. Our messages posted at the same time so I don't think she saw my message.

Hey, did I phonetically spell Galleta correctly?


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- my receptionist pronounced it Guy- yet-tai (well that is my spanglish spelling of it!)

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

Lina said:


> Jeanne, I don't think Melissa is getting one... didn't Kimberly mention earlier that no one from the forum is getting one of the puppies? Unless she was lying... hmmm. :suspicious:


I know, Lina, but there are *SO* many darn secrets around here! I am so totally gullible! Melissa and Kimberly were being brats! Now they have to give each of us a puppy to pay for their bratty behavior! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

I was just about to say something, diplomatically, like~~why isn't it frijoles refritos (refried beansin Spanish) like the other names? Then you could call her FRITOS as her call name, LOL!!!! Or Beani, which is cute. Yes, this group is waaay too polite. I love all the names, good work Kimberly & Jeanne.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Can't you just imagine an announcer saying....."yes, that little gassy Refried Beans is an amazing bitch...."


----------



## Laurief

I AM very glad you stuck with the spanish names!! I do like Salsa a bit better than refried beans!! But.. she is so cute, who cares what you call her!! They are just beautiful!


----------



## mckennasedona

I agree, Jeanne. Sometimes they get a little stuffy so a sense of humor is refreshing. I think Refried Beans is cute. Her call name could be Rosarita. Salsa is a perfect name too.


----------



## EK8s

Congratulations! They are beautiful little girls. :baby: Martha did a great job (you, too, Kimberly). Love the names, especially Salsa!

Eileen


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha - you guys are great! Jeanne, you crack me up! Amy, you're too diplomatic!  Susan, you're just a hoot!

Laurie (I almost didn't recognize you with your new pictures - they look great!) , and that is so true because the names will only stick around for 8-10 weeks anyway. I think all of my puppy homes gave me new names after we did the temperament testing and conformation evaluation. They knew which pup was theirs, visited and picked a name that they wanted.

Amanda, help me with that last syllable. Does it sound like "tie" (like necktie or Mai Tai) or "tay" (rhymes with bay) or "tuh"?

Oh, and you're right. Jeanne and Lina, come and get your girl when she is old enough. Then there won't be anymore fighting.

Thank you Eileen!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- actually TUH!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Fiesta Fun*

Kimberly - What exciting news for you, Martha, Elaine and Sparky. Congratulations on a beautiful litter. MeMe says "hi" to her newest half-sisters. Two look so much alike, how are you going to keep them straight? :welcome:


----------



## abuelashavanese

I believe we have a perfect little litter here. THREE beautiful Tamalitos! 

Congratulations Kimberly, you should be very proud. They are so gorgeous!

Thanks for taking your time to share with us. Martha deserves a big :grouphug: she did good!


----------



## havaluv

Tres hermosas! They are all so pretty!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!



> Can't you just imagine an announcer saying....."yes, that little gassy Refried Beans is an amazing bitch...."


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy

yumm--- I need a little Galleta break right now. she would be a great addition to my black/white family. One black, one white, one black and white. OK? Kimberly? can you just tell the families (not to mention all the other forum members) that she is mine!!! let's see Jasper, Cash, and Gally. 

They are sooo cute. I can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Refried Beans!!!! ound: ound:

IT WOULD Be SO funny! I told Kimberly to tell you a fourth one came out. And name it refried beans and I was taking it! HAHA!

It's too early for me to get a new pup just yet. But my eyes are open. :eyebrows:

Cant wait to watch them grow up. I have a refried beans In Kimberlys litter and a Tony Romo in Kathy's WOO HOO!


----------



## JanB

Kimberly, OMG, they are so adorable! B&W females are a favorite of mine, lol! 

I loved the story of what a protective Mommy Martha is! It almost brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful early Christmas present for all of you! Congratulations!


----------



## Thumper

Jeanne..LOL!ound: I bet that name would be enough to impress the judges!  I kinda thought Refried Beans was *cute*. Granted, I would end up probably calling the dog 'beanie weenie' as a nick-name, and well, that isn't very suitable for a girl, ehh? Missing an essential part there! hah.

Now, Melissa has dropped enough hints that she wants her next doggie to be named "Tony Romo", come on' people!  lol

Very cute names! I love cookie and cinnamon, too! One of my childhood friends was named Cinnamon (yes, real name!)

Kara


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> OK, I just can't do it. The name of the third one was a joke. It was Melissa's idea. I'm blaming it all on her! LOL It was just to play with you guys and freak out Jeanne a bit after all that work on thinking of the perfect names.
> 
> You guys are too nice. I was waiting for someone to say, "You named her WHAT?!"
> 
> Actually, the third one's name is *Salsa*. She's already coming across as a little spitfire and seems to be our spicy gal so soon. Maybe she'll live up to the name, but maybe that's just the first few hours of being taken from her cozy little nook.


Alright ladies and gents, are we going take this abuse anymore?? I think NOT!!! How mean Kimberly and Melissa have been to us, playing with our hearts that way, teasing us and stringing us along. I have to think of way to get them back!!!! LOLOL

I actually like Refried Beans, however, it seems more like a boy's name, so I was actually thinking you two had lost all your marbles, not just a few!!! LOLOLOLOL

Salsa is much better!


----------



## DAJsMom

Havtahava Canna Rosaritas wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## DAJsMom

Really though, all the puppies are beautiful and the names are very sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## CacheHavs

Kathy said:


> Alright ladies and gents, are we going take this abuse anymore?? I think NOT!!! How mean Kimberly and Melissa have been to us, playing with our hearts that way, teasing us and stringing us along. I have to think of way to get them back!!!! LOLOL
> 
> I actually like Refried Beans, however, it seems more like a boy's name, so I was actually thinking you two had lost all your marbles, not just a few!!! LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Salsa is much better!


I'm with you Kathy :biggrin1: I think we need to go over there to congratulate Kimberly personally. Then one of us distracts her while the other one scoops up the puppies (& Martha too):biggrin1::biggrin1: are you with me?????ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, blame it on a lack of sleep, Melissa. I was sitting there putting the names on the pictures and thinking that it wasn't working out as funny as it seemed when we talked about it. Now I know why. I forgot RB was #4. Doh! 

You guys really make me feel lucky. Thanks for all the nice comments.

Lisa, if you look at their backs, they all have different markings. Galleta has dual markings and they fall to her left side (judges side!!) Canela has one spot and it is on her right. Salsa has a snowman blob on her back in the center. I just peeked in the whelping box and Canela has the cutest pigment marking on the bottom of one paw. I am going to try to get a picture next time she's in the position to show it again.

Beanie Weanie?! I love it! LOL I think I'll name the Red snuggle warmer Beanie Weanie. Ha ha!

OK Missy! Sounds like a deal. 

I think I'm missing some of you. Sorry. I'm off to take a short nap with the girls and then I'll be back.


----------



## Rita

Kimberly,

They are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I read the name "Refried Beans" I thought it was kinda out there from the others...............LOL Salsa fits right in. Love them.

OK. Who was it that cursed you and said it would be an all nighter............ I will have to go back to that thread and see. LOL

Glad everything went well. Get some rest.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kimberly~
You have every right to be excited, they are adorable!


----------



## Guest

Kimberely..


They are all very sweet!!!! :baby:


----------



## Amy R.

Yes, Kimberly, it is "tuh". Great names. Galleta, Canela, Salsa, they are easy to say.


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, enjoyed the pictures and apt names! Lizzie Baby sends her love and best wishes to her half-sisters. Look forward to more picures and videos.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

They're precious! Oh goody...more puppy pics for the next several weeks...:whoo:

Wanda


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- it has been about 12 hours since they were born so I am thinking to completely watch them grow- we are going to need a puppy cam or at least photos every 12 hours! <BG>

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn

OMG! OMG! OMGosh!! OMG! I WANT ONE! My MHS is in full swing after seeing those babies.


----------



## Missy

Just went out for Mexican. No Galletas on the menu- but we had plenty of Salsa- And Margarita's.


----------



## Havtahava

Rita said:


> OK. Who was it that cursed you and said it would be an all nighter............ I will have to go back to that thread and see. LOL
> 
> Glad everything went well. Get some rest.


 Probably Melisssa! That's what friends do, right? Send curses to each other? :laugh:

Uh OK, Amanda. I'll get right on that puppy cam. Until then, will this work? 








Ignore Martha's freaky look. I put the camera in under the blanket covering the whelping box and she has some freaky bug eyes in this picture. I took it to show the variation in markings on the backs of the puppies.

Missy, I don't think I've ever seen Galletas on the menu. DD and I should head over to the Mexican grocery stores and get some though. She always loves when we go in because they talk in Spanish and think we can't understand and then she will reply in Spanish. 

Cindy, keep checking in and you can be an honorary godmother to them!


----------



## ama0722

I don't think Martha has ever looked more precious! I love this photo!


----------



## good buddy

Oh Martha looks so sweet as a mommy. :angel: I'm so thrilled for her.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, congratulations on a beautiful litter. They all look very healthy. I love the picture with Martha. What a good mom she is. I'll look forwar dto their pictures over the next 8 weeks.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh sweet Martha! She looks like such a loving mommy taking care of her pups. YES YES, I'd love to be honorary godmother!


----------



## EK8s

Kimberly,

That last picture is the sweetest picture ever! It's so sweet how all three puppies heads are hidden ... Martha looks very proud of her production!

Eileen


----------



## Poornima

What a lovely picture of Martha and her puppies! I acutally love her expression....she looks so excited and full of love for her pupppies


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, are you going to quit looking after 8 weeks? I plan on sharing pix until they are 10 weeks old and moving out. 

Hey Missy -


----------



## good buddy

Hah!! Missy you got the rasberries heehee! That little pink tongue is precious.


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, I didn't even know she did that until I was editing the shot and saw it up close. Ha ha!

I think this one was my favorite of all three together. Again, they are on another Snuggly. (Thanks to Elaine for telling me about this one.)


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
I love all the pictures of the babies. Your camera takes great pictures. Martha looks great considering she just had those puppies a few hours ago. Elaine


----------



## lfung5

They have my favorite coloring! Congrats!

I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly, I like that one too! They look so warm and sweet there. ¡Tres gils hermosos del bebé en una tortilla del plaid! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I just love the pictures of the puppies they are just precious!!!! And Martha looks like she is so happy to be a mommy, what a gorgeous girl she is.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Those 3 little banditos are so cute! Their markings are wonderful. I can't wait for more pictures. And sweet, loveable Martha looks just ecstatic. She is a special Mommy, and now its her turn to be in the limelight.


----------



## Havtahava

good buddy said:


> Kimberly, I like that one too! They look so warm and sweet there. ¡Tres gils hermosos del bebé en una tortilla del plaid! :biggrin1:


El Oh, la muchacha le agradece, Christy.


----------



## Lina

What great pictures! I love how sweet and happy Martha looks (whether she has bug eyes or not is under question by me :suspicious. The pic of all three and Galleta sticking her tongue out is too cute! Is it just the picture or is Salsa much smaller than her sisters?


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, she wants me to just stay in the living room all day long and adore her babies. Not hold them - just adore them. When I leave the room or go to the back of the house, she follows me as if to say, "You must come back and watch over my beautiful babies with me."


----------



## Havtahava

Salsa is a little smaller - but not that much. She's off at an angle in those shots and I'll try to get some better angles tomorrow morning. In the nursing picture, you can see her rump is just as big as the other two, if not bigger. The other two weigh exactly the same but Galleta is a little longer right now.

Weights and size changes so much. Watch wee Salsa turn out to be Chunky Salsa by the time she is 6 weeks old.


----------



## Kathy

Did you ever convert the weights? Or, did I miss that post? They are darling, the tongue shot was for you I am sure, flashing that bright light in her little eyes.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> El Oh, la muchacha le agradece, Christy.


:biggrin1:

Haha!! Chunky Salsa.... heehee good one!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Havtahava said:


> Jeanne, she wants me to just stay in the living room all day long and adore her babies. Not hold them - just adore them. When I leave the room or go to the back of the house, she follows me as if to say, "You must come back and watch over my beautiful babies with me."


Awwww.......Martha is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy said:


> Did you ever convert the weights? Or, did I miss that post? They are darling, the tongue shot was for you I am sure, flashing that bright light in her little eyes.


You mean her little _closed_ eyes. 

No, you didn't miss it, Kathy. I didn't ever post their weights here, but I will now:
Galleta - 194 grams or 6.84 ounces
Canela - 196 grams or 6.91 ounces
Salsa - 160 grams or 5.64 ounces

I prefer to weight in grams because it is so much more accurate and I'll be able to watch and make sure they are gaining.

194g was the largest weight of Tinky's first litter (6 pups) and 186g was the smallest of the Exquisite Litter (Rufus). These three girls are a very nice, moderate size. Martha didn't look all that big when she was pregnant, but she looks downright scrawny now. I just pulled some Satin Balls out of the freezer for her to start getting tomorrow. Poor skinny girl.


----------



## Brady's mom

What a beautiful group! Congratulations. I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Olliesmom

Martha - what a sweetie 

I know Jeanne has a soft spot for Martha - She always says how sweet she is!

So can I be so bold - before they go to their forever homes - the east bay gals would love to meet them - and tinky can meet her nephew!!! And I would soooo love to meet you!!

HUgs!


----------



## Havtahava

Karen, I'll make sure you have plenty of opportunity to do that.

Catherine, once the pups are a little older and we've gotten through the craziness of the holidays, you are all welcome to come over here to puppy visit. My home isn't the best for rainy weather & a whole bunch of dogs, but we'll figure something out.


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> You mean her little _closed_ eyes.
> 
> No, you didn't miss it, Kathy. I didn't ever post their weights here, but I will now:
> Galleta - 194 grams or 6.84 ounces
> Canela - 196 grams or 6.91 ounces
> Salsa - 160 grams or 5.64 ounces
> 
> I prefer to weight in grams because it is so much more accurate and I'll be able to watch and make sure they are gaining.
> 
> 194g was the largest weight of Tinky's first litter (6 pups) and 186g was the smallest of the Exquisite Litter (Rufus). These three girls are a very nice, moderate size. Martha didn't look all that big when she was pregnant, but she looks downright scrawny now. I just pulled some Satin Balls out of the freezer for her to start getting tomorrow. Poor skinny girl.


Ahh, Martha was giving her all to her babies. Satin Balls will do it for her though, she will be in heaven.

Nice weights, they will grow fast.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a sweet photo of Martha and her babies! In the family photo Salsa's black marking near her bottom is kind of shaped like a dog. They are all precious and Martha looks very happy.


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Kimberly and Martha!!!!!!!

I wish I lived on the West COast so that I could come for a visit too!

Big hugs,

KRistin


----------



## Cheryl

Oh what you miss when you go to work! Ok the job has to go!!!! For now on, I will only stay on the forum (I wish!)

Congratulations on your beautiful little girls. I didn't realize they can look black and white one day and then change the next.


----------



## Olliesmom

Yippee!

We can promise to be well behaved....well maybe all of us except that cute little "tart" Maddie!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava

mckennasedona said:


> In the family photo Salsa's black marking near her bottom is kind of shaped like a dog.


 Ohhhhhhhh, I'll have to go look again. Saying it was shaped like a snowman wasn't very appealing to me, but it was all I could think of at the moment.

Kristin, you're family. You can live anywhere you want and know you're welcome to visit at any time.

Cheryl, they're Havanese - the everchanging color dogs! No, seriously - in this case, when the hair dries after all of Mom's licking and cleaning, sometimes you will realize the hairs aren't as dark as they originally appeared. I think we have 3 pretty solid black & whites here this time.

Catherine, LOL! Maddie is pretty familiar with our home and the other goofballs here. Her momma will keep her in line.


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS KIMBERLY! WHAT ADORABLE BABY GIRLS! CIGARS FOR EVERYONE......THE PINK BUBBLE GUM ONES OF COURSE







Not sure what happened to my beautiful plum print?


----------



## JanB

Kimberly, Martha looked adorable with her puppies. I don't know how I can have MHS 4 weeks into this adventure but I do!! You are lucky, lucky!


----------



## RickR

Congratulations.......this must be a really fun time for you.......:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Olliesmom said:


> Yippee!
> 
> We can promise to be well behaved....well maybe all of us except that cute little "tart" Maddie!!! ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Hey, not *MY* Maddie! I'll have you know that the little tart was head of her class in obedience! Now, I'll grant you she's a party girl and will flirt with any boy in sight, but she does mind her Mama. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

I don't know about the rest of you- this news has been my life for the last 24 hours, I have shown people @ work who already think I am crazy <BG> and then I asked hubby for permission to break the no talking about puppies rule over dinner tonight! As soon as I said 3 partis- his reply was "oh and let me guess- it is your favorite!"

Thanks for all the photos and the updates Kimberly!
Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

I know what you mean, Amanda. I had such a busy day today, but I had to check my computer whenever I could. I just couldn't pull myself away from Martha's babies. The breeders who share their puppies with us make us all godparents.


----------



## ama0722

Jeanne,
That is a great way to put it. I left it open and kept checking and Kimberly gave us a lot of photos! It is addicting. I have a good friend at work now who stopped by and said "did the dog have puppies yet!" I have tried to get her to join the forum but she is a new attorney and knows there is no way she has time for a dog but she stops over to check on the dogs!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Now I see the difference*

Kimberly - you are so right about their different markings now that I see the other photos. For some reason, I must have looked at one twice and then miscounted three after having actually missed one. If you know what I mean. What fun!

Lisa, if you look at their backs, they all have different markings. Galleta has dual markings and they fall to her left side (judges side!!) Canela has one spot and it is on her right. Salsa has a snowman blob on her back in the center. I just peeked in the whelping box and Canela has the cutest pigment marking on the bottom of one paw. I am going to try to get a picture next time she's in the position to show it again.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly,

I finally had a chance to log in and see the photos of your beautiful puppies. My favorite is #1 - her markings remind me of Lincoln (although, mirror image). I am really looking forward to seeing them grow - especially when they get to that fluffball stage!


----------



## Havtahava

Jane, you are not supposed to be looking right now. Aren't you out having fun? We'll catch up in a couple of days, girlfriend.


----------



## Jane

How can I not look? I'm an internet/email/forum addict anyway....

And I love black and white partis, but you already know that!! :biggrin1:

Hope you can get some rest too!


----------



## Havtahava

And I hope you have a great weekend!

(Actually, I did get quite a bit of sleep today, but I'll be staying out with the girls tonight just for peace of mind.)


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly Congratulations!!! I know I was up late last night when you posted the first one here, but wanted to tell you again. Had late class and just finished reading this entire post. Awhh! Three little black and white parti girls - so sweet looking! Right now though I am so taken with Martha - oh she's loving being a mommy and wants you to know it - give her some kisses for me! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly - What are Satin Balls in the freezer?  Milk Balls?


----------



## havanesebyha

Darling names Kimberly! Before they go to their forever homes can I come over and hold them ~ I know it's early, but I want to come see too!!! I promise I won't bring Kohana!


----------



## Havtahava

Absolutely, Libby! Give us a couple of weeks so Martha can relax a little and then we'd love to have you come visit. Besides, then they will have their eyes open and be teetering around. 

I'll post more info on the Satin Balls tomorrow - probably in the home cooking section. It is a recipe for putting weight back on dogs that could use a little fattening. I use it often for Hillary because she burns calories faster than she can consume them and is my eternally skinny girl.


----------



## havanesebyha

Thanks Kimberly ~ how about when they are a month old or so! Don't worry I'll come without large pockets - hehehe and go home empty handed!


----------



## Carol

Congrats Kimberly and Martha. I just want to say that MHS + PMS = In Deep S***!!! Your pictures brought tears to my eyes!!! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with puppy kisses and LOTS OF naps!!!


----------



## Tritia

Carol said:


> Congrats Kimberly and Martha. *I just want to say that MHS + PMS = In Deep S***!!! *Your pictures brought tears to my eyes!!! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with puppy kisses and LOTS OF naps!!!


ound:

the pups are beautiful. can't wait to see them grow and grow!


----------



## Jan D

Beautiful puppies! Have fun with them. The little puppy warmer toys are adorable. That was Havee's first toy when we got him and he still sleeps with it every night!

You got an early holiday gift!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I truly think Martha has the SWEETEST face ever on that picture! She looks like a very happy young&hip momma!


----------



## juliav

Carol said:


> I just want to say that MHS + PMS = In Deep S***!!!


ound:


----------



## Guest

Havtahava said:


> Probably Melisssa! That's what friends do, right? Send curses to each other? :laugh:
> 
> Uh OK, Amanda. I'll get right on that puppy cam. Until then, will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Martha's freaky look. I put the camera in under the blanket covering the whelping box and she has some freaky bug eyes in this picture. I took it to show the variation in markings on the backs of the puppies.
> 
> Missy, I don't think I've ever seen Galletas on the menu. DD and I should head over to the Mexican grocery stores and get some though. She always loves when we go in because they talk in Spanish and think we can't understand and then she will reply in Spanish.
> 
> Cindy, keep checking in and you can be an honorary godmother to them!


Kimberly..

THIS is my FAVORITE picture!!! Martha has such a complete and utter look of joy on her face, as if to say "I DID IT!! I'M A MOM!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Havtahava

That's a nice way of looking at it, Diane. I immediately saw the bulging eyes in the dark, and since I was there at the time, I know she was panting heavily and just couldn't stop. All the heat of the puppies and raging hormones is the pits for her.

Carol, you're a hoot!


----------



## Missy

So, I'm catching up on this thread and all I can see is this cute little tongue and then I go on and read it is in my honor. If that's what forgetting to mention you sweet little Canella brings- then bring on all the raspberries you want girl. I love puppy kisses. And I would be thrilled to snatch up any of the little burritas.


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pics!! Love the pictures and Martha has sucha gorgeous coat! It looks so silky


----------



## Missy

Oh by the way- I love the family portrait too. She does look very serene and loving- but I can tell from your description Kimberly that the camera was kind to her. (and we're just a bunch of puppy obsessed Crazy Dog Ladies- they are all cute to us)


----------



## radar_jones

I Love that Little cuddle toy with all the colours. My Wife and I have the exact same one for Radar and it's great. Very cute and sweet pics.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava

Here's a much more relaxed family photo.

Can you find the puppies?
Can you tell who they are by their markings?










Martha just got through digging around and making the bed more comfortable while her girls all nap after lunch. You can see the heating pad is in the back left corner, and the Snuggle Safe is in the front left corner. Martha tends to stay on the opposite side because she'd rather be cooler, but when the puppies crawl away, they are drawn to the heat sources.

Don't expect photos every day. They are only one day old and I'm having a blast documenting their first hours and days so far.


----------



## ama0722

Salsa is at her Martha's little behind!

Canella is trying to get on the warming pad!

And Galleta (I think my favorite so far!) is having some lunch!

Martha has such a cute face!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, that picture is too cute. And I love the one with Canela giving Missy the raspberries. I think Shelby and Martha look very much alike. Same big eyes and colors.


----------



## Havtahava

You got it right, Amanda!

Michele, I need to see more pictures of Shelby before I can agree. LOL (Did that work to make you want to post more?)

Oh! I keep forgetting. Salsa is changing by the hour! Last night we noticed a lot of face pigment coming in already, and by the time everyone went to bed, there was a bunch more. She has pigment on the bottom of one of her feet and has the Belton ticking coming in all over already. She's going to have a lot more black in the next few weeks. She's her mother's daughter for sure!


----------



## Lina

Awwww Kimberly what a great picture of the new happy family! Salsa is becoming my favorite and I love that she is getting more markings! Please post an updated picture when you can!!!


----------



## Missy

oh no ticking (I believe I mentioned one of the pups would have ticking) Maybe Salsa is my favorite- first, Galetta, then Canella, and now Salsa. I'll just have to take them all.


----------



## Havtahava

Already working on the new pictures of her. 
She's going to be my most difficult to photograph, I'm afraid. Not only is she a little spitfire that squeals the whole time, but Martha gets very upset when I take her out. Martha doesn't mind the other two being examined so much, but she's ultra protective of Salsa.

Salsa didn't appreciate my admiration for her pigment, but here are two to show you how fast she is changing.









Her nose is filling in fast, but you can also see pigment developing on her lips, other areas of her muzzle and you can see some of the pads here.









This one shows how rapidly the pigment is developing on her pads. The front right foot is funny to see because the main pad is almost fully black already.

Remind me in a couple of days and I'll show you the ticking. I was stressing everyone out taking this pictures so I stopped quickly.


----------



## Lina

OH look at all those black markings on her lips! Kimberly, forget the families on your wait list, you should send Salsa to me and Kubrick!!!


----------



## Havtahava

That's tempting, Carolina!


----------



## Missy

No Meeeee!


----------



## Havtahava

OK, Missy. 
By the way, neither of you are close enough to help with photos. Drat!


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
Sparky and his mom both have ticking so the puppies don't have a chance. I didn't realize that Sables get ticking until Sparky started. Elaine


----------



## Missy

ohhhhh I would love to help with photos!!! maybe by the next litter DH, me and the boys will have picked up and moved to Sunny Cal. (we have an office in Berkelee...hmmm)


----------



## Havtahava

Berkeley isn't far at all. In fact, the only person who may be closer to Berkeley is Amy R. Cool!

Elaine, what color is Sparky's ticking? Is it a creamy gold color or black?
Martha is loaded with ticking, so I expected for at least one of them to get it, but uh oh!


----------



## Poornima

Elaine, Kimberly,
What is ticking? Are those the dark patches of pigment on the skin? Lizzie is developing a few all over and I was wondering if the hair that grow out of these patches would be darker and she will keep the her coloring.


----------



## Havtahava

Poornima said:


> Elaine, Kimberly,
> What is ticking? Are those the dark patches of pigment on the skin? Lizzie is developing a few all over and I was wondering if the hair that grow out of these patches would be darker and she will keep the her coloring.


Yes, ticking is the freckling that appears on the skin and patches of darker colored hairs will emerge. Click this link and scroll to the section on "Modifying Genes and Variants". I thought it was interesting to note the comment on the crisp pure white hair, because Martha's white is the most brilliant white I've seen on many Havanese. Thanks to the Belton gene, she just doesn't have much of it anymore.


----------



## CinnCinn

Keep the puppy pictures coming! I look forward to seeing them everytime I turn on the computere!!


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
His is the more cream gold color. I was really surprised the first time I saw them and yes Poornima, Lizzy is a Sparky daughter so she could have ticking also. Missy is a black & white parti belton, the same as Martha, and Missy is his mother. Missy's mother and grandfather also had ticking. Elaine


----------



## Havtahava

Elaine, next time I'm around, I'll have to take a look. I saw gold ticking on another Hav, but I didn't notice it on Sparky. Cool!

Cindy, you got it! I'll try to take some more individual pictures tonight, especially of Galleta and Canela.


----------



## Poornima

That was an interesting read. Kimberly, thanks for posting the link! It is great to know that Lizzie will continue to have the dark patches of fur. I just love her coloring and glad that she most likely won't lose it. 

Benji too has some ticking. I wonder if Tessa and Lito have some. Benji's white has remained pristine white so far. This is really fascinating how these genes modify and manifest.


----------



## Havtahava

I think Tessa does have ticking, but Elaine will have to confirm that, because I think she also has the silvering. Is that right, Elaine? With Carlito, you'd never know if he carried the ticking because he is mostly black, but his daughter Maddie has it, and so do a couple of her littermates, so it is pretty likely.


----------



## Rita

Oh Kimberly. Keep those pictures coming. They are so precious.

For the record:
Cheryl guessed 3 black & whites
Cartherine guessed 3 B&W parties
Amanda guessed 3 B &W parties

Arlene and Geri guessed 3 boys.
No one got both the color and sex right. 

I don't think anyone got the day or time but I will have to check again. LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks for compiling that, Rita! I don't think anyone guessed Thursday at all, so whoever guessed late Wednesday was the closest in that regard. It all started just after midnight.


----------



## Jalexs

first time i saw pictures today. The puppys are adorable and I cant wait to see more pictures. Just so everybody knows im the son of anneks.:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Jalexs! Good to see you here. I don't know if you remember me, but we got to meet in Denver, didn't we?

In case you ever want to see pictures that I don't upload here, you can look at their photo albums on Flickr: The whole Fiesta Litter, Galleta's album, Canela's album, and Salsa's album.

Keep coming back around.


----------



## mintchip

great photos!!!


----------



## Jalexs

Yes I think we did meet. I mainly remember you from first seeing havtahavahavanese in the back of a dog fancy magazine


----------



## Julie

I just got caught up on this thread!Wow!Those puppies are adorable!My favorite is little Miss Salsa!She is a cutie!(Well,they all are)......ound:


----------



## Carol

I think they are all beautiful!! And Martha looks so pleased with herself!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just logging in for a minute to see the latest pics of Martha with Canela, Galleta, and spicy little Salsa. I think I have the "crud" that Poornima and Kara had yesterday (fever & chills). Anyway, they're all as cute as ever! Its going to be so much fun watching these darling girls grow up.


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Hey Jalexs! Good to see you here. I don't know if you remember me, but we got to meet in Denver, didn't we?
> 
> In case you ever want to see pictures that I don't upload here, you can look at their photo albums on Flickr: The whole Fiesta Litter, Galleta's album, Canela's album, and Salsa's album.
> 
> Keep coming back around.


Kimberly I love how they each have their own albums. Could you add these links to the first page of this thread, I love going back and looking at the pictures as the grow and this would make it so much easier to find the links to look at them all.


----------



## SMARTY

*I am going to be very selective here, you can send me 1, 2 or 3, no other just one of those and I will be very happy.*


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
This is so fun, because you do such a great job on the pictures. Some day you will have to show me how you do all of this. I am always willing to learn, but that doesn't mean I will remember after a couple of weeks. Great pictures of the babies. Elaine


----------



## Cosmosmom

Kimberly - 
I do not know if you are aware at how many people are checking out this thread but it is amazing ..
It is time to post some new pictures .. 
Thanks for the link - they are so sweet but we need an update .. 
Ahnold is asking how Martha & the girls are doing ??


----------



## ama0722

Sandi- you forgot to say she can send Martha as well so I get her!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Leeann, I'll definitely do that.

Jeanne, oh no. Get well soon!

Elaine, I like your new avatar. Is that Tessa? I'll help you with whatever you want to do. Most of it doesn't take any skill, just a couple of resources.

Cosmosmom, this is going to be one long topic by the time the girls are 10 weeks old. They are only two days old and I'm feeling like I'm lagging.

As to the rest of you, c'mon and get 'em. You might be sorry with Salsa though. She's going to give us all a run for our money. Galleta and Canela are total love bugs so far... well, except that I had to cut nails already last night and I did get a bit of fussing with that.

I'll get some head shots in a bit. Just got a call that my oldest daughter is coming to visit and I'm stoked to see her.


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
That is actually Matilda in that picture. She was having a fun day and I thought that turned out so cute. I just wish she was facing the camera. I tried to add the Sparky picture that Amanda took to the signature, we will see if that worked. I'm ready to take on Salsa and hold her until she quits being a squirmer. I had one in the "Who's your daddy litter" that was that way and now she is just so cuddley, but it took a lot of not letting her go as a little one. Elaine


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly,
thanks for that link, I just found out that Pablo is an Irish Pied :whoo: I remember reading through that whole page way before I had the bugger (sp?). I just hope Amanda won't try to snatch him since she's looking for a sporty B&W Irish pied boy I believe...


----------



## Havtahava

I should have known it was Matty by the black spots! Doh.
Salsa is a squealer and as soon as she starts in, Martha comes running right away.

Oh yes, Maryam. I'm glad you read that.

If anyone wants to see the puppies, we did set up a puppy cam, but I may have to pull access if it gets bogged down. If you are the only one viewing, you can control the camera and move it around the whelping box too. (Moving it usually makes Martha look.)

The web cam is located at Havtahava Puppy Webcam. 
User name: havtahava
Password: havanese
Click on the tab that says "Single"
From that page, you can use the controls on the left side to move the camera around, if someone else didn't beat you to it. (The sound is turned off right now.)

By the way, if you are going to go to another window or working on something else, *please close the puppy cam window because it prevents others from seeing it*. When you want to look again, feel free to come back and log on at that time. Many thanks in advance.

I may have to remove access if our network can't handle the load, or you may be logging in when we've reached our limit of 30 people looking at the same time. In the meantime, have fun looking at the girls.


----------



## Leeann

OMG Kimberly this is the greatest..... I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Leeann

Martha must not be with them, I keep moving the camera trying to get her to look but I do not see her. Maybe later.

Thank You, Thank you, Thank you I am going to enjoy this soooo much.


----------



## Havtahava

Martha keeps running to see Daddy.
Daddy just left you a note from me.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, one more tip: You can zoom in or out by your scroll wheel on your mouse.


----------



## Leeann

Oh how cute, I feel so special now


----------



## Leeann

I just seen your hands, how about you stick your head in and wave hi LOL


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, that is SO COOL! I love seeing the puppies and I just saw your hands (I think it was you) in the cam too... I only saw Martha's belly, though and I couldn't control the camera as I guess someone else was. Very neat.


----------



## Lina

Leeann, you need to give up control of the camera this is very selfish of you.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly I see you!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

ROTFLMAO Yea we seen Kimberly

Lina I will back out so you can control it.


----------



## Leeann

Lina said:


> Leeann, you need to give up control of the camera this is very selfish of you.


Hey I was typing a very nice giving up control while you were calling me selfish..:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I just did, thanks!


----------



## Havtahava

Martha just pulled Leeann's sign down, but then put Salsa up against it. Does that mean something I don't know?


----------



## Lina

I wish I could look longer but I have to leave the house to go shopping. I want to look at more puppies! 

I love this webcam. Great idea Kimberly!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, no it doesn't because Salsa is MINE.


----------



## Leeann

Wahooo Salsa picked Me!!

This is better than Pete's Pond (Sorry Melissa)


----------



## Lina

Leeann, :nono: I called Salsa my puppy first!


----------



## Havtahava

I have to leave for a while too, but I'll leave the puppy cam on. We'll have visitors in a bit. 

I will shut this off at night to give Martha some privacy.


----------



## Leeann

Sorry Lina, I didnt pick one yet, they always say let them pick you and it looks like that's just what Salsa did pick me.


----------



## dboudreau

Very Cool Kimberly, thanks for sharing this special time with us.


----------



## irnfit

Who's hogging the puppy cam? I can't get on.


----------



## Leeann

Try again Michele, I was able log back in. They are so adorable


----------



## Kathy

Very cool Kimberly!! They are at the milk bar and all is peaceful and well! Will be fun to watch when they are up and running all over!!! lol


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy, DH says to keep watching.


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, this is very cool! Thanks for sharing the lovely moments! When I peeked in Martha was dozzing off while nursing the girls. Very cute!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- I LOVE YOU! I just came home to this and I broke the rule about not talking about puppies... WOO HOO! 

This really beats Pete's pond!!!

Also I should win which ever one I want SPSL... I am the one who suggested a puppy cam!!!

Amanda


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Kimberly,

What a beautiful parti litter. How could they not be beautiful with Martha as their Mom.
Can't wait for more pictures as they grow.
What a special Christmas present for you and your family to get to enjoy Martha's babies!


----------



## irnfit

I keep getting an "unauthorized" message.


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, you haven't been able to get on at all? Are you using all lower case letters for the user name and password?


----------



## irnfit

Yes, all lc letters, and the that little box keeps popping up asking me for the pw. After 3 tries, I get the unauthorized message. Maybe it's my computer?


----------



## Havtahava

I'm not sure. ???
I took this for you though. Here is the current picture:


----------



## Jane

Hi Kimberly!

I'm back! And I got the webcam link to work! They are all nestled up to mom and feeding. How cute. The one at the end is moving her feet a lot. Wow! This is so cool!!


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, Kimberly.


----------



## ama0722

Is Salsa the one in the middle... she looks like she is eating it all!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Hooray, I finally got on. That was so cute. Martha is so pretty.


----------



## Poornima

*Get well soon Jeanne*



MaddiesMom said:


> I think I have the "crud" that Poornima and Kara had yesterday (fever & chills). QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, Jeanne, stay in bed and take plenty of restand cuddle Maddie. I am feeling much better today. Good luck! Hope you feel better very soon.
> Best,
> Poornima


----------



## mckennasedona

Kimberly, that puppy cam was a stroke of genius. I'm glad you are turning it off at times so Martha doesn't have to be on camera all the time. Then again, if she's anything like her namesake, she won't mind. 
Martha and the little ones are adorable.


----------



## Cheryl

Oh no. Before I kept running back here to see if you posted new pictures, but I was able to get something done between peaks. Now I can't seem to pull myself away from the puppy cam. Christmas might not happen here now.


----------



## Guest

Havtahava said:


> I should have known it was Matty by the black spots! Doh.
> Salsa is a squealer and as soon as she starts in, Martha comes running right away.
> 
> Oh yes, Maryam. I'm glad you read that.
> 
> If anyone wants to see the puppies, we did set up a puppy cam, but I may have to pull access if it gets bogged down. If you are the only one viewing, you can control the camera and move it around the whelping box too. (Moving it usually makes Martha look.)
> 
> The web cam is located at Havtahava Puppy Webcam.
> User name: havtahava
> Password: havanese
> Click on the tab that says "Single"
> From that page, you can use the controls on the left side to move the camera around, if someone else didn't beat you to it. (The sound is turned off right now.)
> 
> By the way, if you are going to go to another window or working on something else, *please close the puppy cam window because it prevents others from seeing it*. When you want to look again, feel free to come back and log on at that time. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> I may have to remove access if our network can't handle the load, or you may be logging in when we've reached our limit of 30 people looking at the same time. In the meantime, have fun looking at the girls.


Kimberly...That is incredible!!


----------



## Julie

Gee Kimberly---that is so cool!I love it!Now we all get to see kind of what it's like to have a litter of puppies!Thank you for doing this.Martha looks like such a excellent Mommy!:hug:


----------



## Havtahava

Jalexs said:


> Yes I think we did meet. I mainly remember you from first seeing havtahavahavanese in the back of a dog fancy magazine


Oh, by the way, that wasn't me. That was someone in Las Vegas using my name. I have that issue and saw that too. I've only advertised in the catalog for the Havanese National Specialty and nowhere else yet.


----------



## ama0722

Maryam- you better watch out! Taking the agility lessons really made me want another today!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Two days old and the pigment is coming in strong.

I will try to always post the photos in birth order: Galleta, Canela, and Salsa
























And just for fun, I had to show you some other markings on Canela that you won't see in most of the pictures - her neck & chin.








Oops - I didn't intend to get the roof of her mouth, but you can see her mustache markings are inside and out! Ha ha!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, this is so fascinating for me to watch! I was never able to follow a pup's growth from this young so often. I'm loving it. Please keep updating!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh my Kimberly! They are so tiny!!! The pictures are amazing! Thank you for sharing your babies with us!


----------



## havanesebyha

Galletta is my favorite! If she needs a home she can be Kohana's baby sister


----------



## Missy

ohhh my aching heart! they are so precious. I want them all.


----------



## JanB

Unspeakably precious...I just love those little puppy lips 

I love Galleta's nearly perfect symmetrical markings. I think I'm a little OCD and love symmetry, lol!


----------



## Guest

Kimberly,

Were you aware that Ryan gambled away one of your pups in the "Fun Snow Photos" thread... He said you were good with the bet. I won and now he has disappeared like 
Houdini!! :bolt:


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, from those shots, they look like triplets. The same head markings. So adorable.


----------



## Julie

How cute to see all those little black markings coming in....fascinating....


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, they are so lovely and it is fascinating to see the pups grow. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ama0722

They are so cute- I love the white down the center of all their faces and then the black over the eyes. But what makes these pictures so adorable is all the puppy pinkness!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Okay I had to turn the puppy cam on and Martha isn't there. Is a dog nursing a natural thing or do some dogs have to be forced?

But I have to say Salsa is moving away doing her independent thing! The cutest part is Galetta is crawling up on top of Canela!

Martha is back already!


----------



## Janet Zee

Martha is such a good Mommy, she is so loving with her girls. I have been watching how gentle she is with them. This cam idea is great I feel like I am right there as it's happening. Thanks Kimberly for giving us this opportunity to see the day to day goings on of Momita and the Chica's.


----------



## Janet Zee

Kimberly was that you?? Thanks for changing her position so we can see the puppies too.


----------



## Havtahava

That was my daughter turning her a couple of minutes ago. I turned Martha around early this morning and we just noticed that she had her back to the camera again. Due to the area of activity, she will probably do that a couple of times a day.

Amanda, nursing is very natural and instinct is amazing. However, they don't need to nurse 24 hours a day. They sleep a lot too. Sometimes Martha takes the opportunity to ditch them. Other times she just stays near to clean them or keep them warm. They can't hold their own body temperatures in the beginning.

Janet, I had to laugh at your "gentle" comment. She usually is amazingly gentle, yet stimulating them constantly. However, if you were just watching a minute ago, she accidentally kicked a puppy off her as she changed positions. Oops!


----------



## Janet Zee

It truly brings tears to my eyes when I watch her with her babies. I am witness to very intimate moments of Mom & Babies and it is very touching.

What a big sap I am, lol.


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> Kathy, DH says to keep watching.


Hmmm, what is he up too now???!!!!


----------



## maryam187

I can see Martha laying down :whoo: this is so much fun! Unfortunately the babies are hiding behind her


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I just love, love, love to be able to see Martha and the girls. 
Thank you.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I *LOVE* the puppy cam! Plus, the pics today are adorable! The 3 banditos are getting pigment so fast. Yesterday, I briefly watched the puppy cam, and saw you (I presume the hands were yours) take a puppy out while Martha was resting on her back. Wow, did she jump up quickly and go jump out of the whelping box to see what was happening with her pup! Do you think she loves them a little? :biggrin1: The only problem with the puppy cam is that it will be addicting. How can I get any work done around here?


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, thankyou so much for sharing the puppy cam with us. this is very special.


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy, sorry, I thought you were still viewing when I posted that. He put up a sign in the whelping box just for you. It didn't last long once we saw that you were already offline.

I'm glad so many of you are enjoying it. There has been at least one person logged on continously since 12:00pm this afternoon. That means these puppies should all get ready for Hollywood. Cameras won't mean a thing to them. The moving lens hardly ever grabs Martha's attention anymore either. 

The puppies will get removed one by one tonight as we start our first day of Super Dog Training, which is an early neurological stimulation program. (I used it with the Exquisite Litter and was really pleased with their development.) So, if you are watching, you'll probably see them pulled out one by one, in birth order, and come back to the whelping box with a little energy.


----------



## ama0722

Martha is being very cute tonight. I tried taking a picture with her looking down just smiling at her puppies. All 3 of the girls were in front of her and it looked like she was just admiring them (just like the rest of us!)

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Ooh this puppy cam is fun! I just got to see the little cuties snoozing while Martha checked each one. Too sweet.

Thank you Kimberly for letting us watch Mom & babies!

Wanda


----------



## ama0722

Her head moved but here is what I caught...


----------



## Havtahava

That's cute, Amanda. I think I was watching her and saw what you were talking about. She does like to watch, nudge, and smile over them.

By the way, for anyone who is watching the puppy cam and would like to continue watching (or just start watching), *I will need to issue new accounts and passwords tomorrow.* Please feel free to drop me a PM if you want to see them. I will leave the old account & password up for a couple of hours in the morning, but then it will no longer work and you will need a new account to access it. Since this is a public board, I think I ended up with more viewers than I thought would care to look.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly,
I am in panic, I came on to get my puppy fix and I am on block!!! I don't know what I am going to do!!!! Any of the southern cal people want to take a drive up the coast with me <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Havanasilks

uh.....you have a puppy cam?!!
Hook me up! 
Hugs,
Robin


----------



## Havtahava

I looked in the whelping box last night and thought this was adorable.









*Naptime!*

Galleta is cuddling on Salsa while Canela snuggles across Mom's neck.


----------



## ama0722

Is there enough room for me to fit in the whelping box? 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes! I've curled up in there with Martha and I have a photo of my husband sitting in there watching TV to coax Martha to go into the box (before the puppies were born). The moment he climbed in, so did she.


----------



## DAJsMom

That's a really sweet picture! Please sign me up for puppycam Kimberly!


----------



## Amy R.

What a picture, Kimberly, love it! I don't see how you can take your eyes off them and get anything done. I wouldn't want to miss a thing!


----------



## Missy

oh my, oh my, oh my , oh my!!! I love this picture -- look at Martha's face. 
And that is one beautiful and clean whelping box. Nothing but the best Matelasse coverlets for Martha and her little burritos .


----------



## juliav

Oh my!!!

This picture is just hearwarming!!! Martha sure is a beauty.


----------



## TnTWalter

*I'm late..*

ADORABLE pictures.....awwwww....

Congratulations!


----------



## Jane

I just caught a fun moment on the puppy webcam....the puppies were feeding from mom and then Martha got up and walked off. One of the puppies wandered around looking for her, then decided to find her siblings who were huddled together. Then she wedged her way in between them and snuggled on in. How cute!


----------



## Lina

What an adorable shot Kimberly! I love it.


----------



## Olliesmom

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh gosh....that picture of Canela snuggling on Martha is so precious. And Martha's expression is priceless. Do you think Martha loves those pups a little bit?


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Kimberly so darling ~ I just love Martha ~ she is the best mama!


----------



## Thumper

Oh..that is the SWEETEST picture ever! Martha must be a sweetheart! My favorite person in the world is a "Martha", that name gives me warm fuzzies. 

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

What a gorgeous picture of Martha and her pups - She is such a pretty girl. It is just so sweet.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, you guys. You want to see something funny? This is the current scene in the whelping box and I couldn't resist taking a picture - after I busted up laughing and showed DH.










Turnabout is fair play! Yes, guess who that is under her. If you guessed Canela, you're right! :laugh:

Excuse the bed head. Martha hasn't been brushed yet this morning.


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a great picture! How sweet!


----------



## ama0722

Now that is adorable! It is her turn


----------



## Lina

Martha is getting her own rest, LOL. I'm sure Canela makes a great pillow!


----------



## Janet Zee

Martha is so sweet, look at that face. A Canela pillow, I have one too, I call it Bacci. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kimberly Good morning/afternoon to you too. It is after 12 here. hehe Thank you for moving the puppies Krista and I were trying to see them. They are adorable.


----------



## Havtahava

Good morning, Katrina. That was my daughter and she wondered who was moving the camera so she left a "hello" note for you.  (She just removed it after I read this post to her.)


----------



## Amy R.

So sweet, Kimberly. Gosh, they don't look REAL, they are so tiny. You must be glued to their every move.


----------



## Havtahava

Pretty close, Amy! It is hard to believe they will be a week old tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> Good morning, Katrina. That was my daughter and she wondered who was moving the camera so she left a "hello" note for you.  (She just removed it after I read this post to her.)


How old is your daughter? Mine is 15. YES we are learning to drive and all that goes with that.:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Its only fair that Martha gets to use Canela as her pillow. That puppy cam is so addicting! I have to check it several times a day to see what the cuties are doing. How old will they be when they open their eyes?


----------



## Havtahava

Katrina, she just turned 18. Have fun with the driving! I think I had no grey hairs until she started driving in the Bay Area. Whew!

Jeanne, they should be open early next week. They will begin their drunken stagger shortly after that.


----------



## Missy

Oh--- I want a Canella pillow too!!!! Martha just makes it look so comfy!!


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> I looked in the whelping box last night and thought this was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naptime!*
> 
> Galleta is cuddling on Salsa while Canela snuggles across Mom's neck.


What a great picture!!! These are the moments I love!!!


----------



## ama0722

I put the girls on and they were sleeping no where near the camera and hiding behind the below and then they must have saw the cam had me watching and they just crawled on top of each other so I could see their cute puppy faces!


So I think they need to come to LA cause it is obvious, they want to be movie stars!
Amanda


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> I put the girls on and they were sleeping no where near the camera and hiding behind the below and then they must have saw the cam had me watching and they just crawled on top of each other so I could see their cute puppy faces!
> 
> So I think they need to come to LA cause it is obvious, they want to be movie stars!
> Amanda


Now wait a minute Ms. Amanda!!! Those 3 girls have 3 handsome boys wanting to play, love, and runlikehell with them right here in N. California!! Dasher, Comet and Blitzen will be thrilled to entertain them anytime. That would be better then some movie contract!!! <grin>


----------



## Carol

Kimberly, They are so beautiful. I don't dare get involved with the webcam. I'll sit right here in front of my computer mesmerized for the next 8 weeks and miss work, Christmas and everything else!! Of course, I probably wouldn't eat and would lose weight so maybe it wouldn't be terrible!! LOL!! All these beautiful puppies!!! Help!!


----------



## ama0722

Kathy-the boys are WELCOME here as well so they have a great chance in the acting world too  OMG, imagine I wouldn't be not listening to my husband by not getting one puppy and if I got 6, they would cancel each other out! Then I would need to go back to that thread and get the sugar daddy t-shirt and write "looking for" above it 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Sorry - puppy cam disabled for an hour or so. You guys were killing my connection this morning and I need to get a few things done before I run off for an appt.


----------



## Havtahava

Did anyone guess two sable partis and a black & white parti? It looks like two of them are changing colors fast!

Pictures to come.


----------



## Havtahava

The girls are now one week old.

Here are some photos of Galleta.



















Can you see her color changing? (In the above photo, look at her head.)
We may have a sable on our hands afterall.



















A fat, white belly with some pigment coming in on a front paw.


----------



## Havtahava

Some photos of Canela.










She was a wiggleworm today, so this was the best shot I got of her face. Look at those lips turning black.










Canela's color changes are more evident on her side spot. There is some on her head, but I couldn't capture it in these photos.










Another fat, white belly and some pigment coming in on her front paws.


----------



## Havtahava

Some photos of Salsa.









Freckle face!










Still holding her black. It is solid, jet black at this point.










This girl is her mother's daughter. She is filling in with an amazing amount of ticking just like Martha has. These last three photos are all to show the ticking on her.


----------



## juliav

Oh Kimberly,

These little girls are so adorable!! I just love the fat belly shots.


----------



## Havtahava

And lastly, some photos of the sisters together on their one week birthday. As always, they are in order: Galleta (left), Canela (center) and Salsa (right)









The Three Amigas









In a row









The most common situation; someone has to be on top.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you Julia. They are growing so fast. I am amazed every day that I weigh them. We are on Day 5 of our Super Dog Training and they are responding appropriately each time.


----------



## juliav

Awwww!

I just love the last picture of three sisters together. Little Salsa is stealing my heart! I just love her freckles, her ticking and that little puppy dog on her back.


----------



## Lola

Those pictures are great. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## ama0722

Wow, it does look like they are changing color. Kimberly, do you have any other pups that were born parti that change to sable? That seems pretty extreme!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

Wow, they are growing and changing so fast. Very cute!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Hook (now Buddy) and Bvlgari (Rufus) both appeared to be black & white partis on the first day, but they changed so rapidly that it was obvious by the second day that they would not hold black at all.

Elaine would have a lot more experience in this area. In fact, I think she suggested on that first day that I look closer to see if any where changing. The changes weren't obvious until Canela was 5 days old and Galleta was 6 days old.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I can't believe it's been a week since the little tomatillas were born! 

They are adorable!!!! Salsa is still my favorite... I love her face! And all their fat white bellies are just squishably cute. :hug:


----------



## irnfit

My goodness, they sure are hungry. They look like they have put on some weight.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Happy Birthday Girls !!
Hugs from Cosmo & Ahnold


----------



## anneks

I LOVE SALSA!! That face is just adorable. I think I may have to join that puppy snatching group just so I can get her.


----------



## Leeann

Ahhh finally got a puppy fix tonight, I have been sooo busy I was unable to check on the little ones last night or all day today. Kimberly I love how you added the still photo's as well.


----------



## ama0722

What are the cool puppy stages coming up?

First steps, open eyes, etc?


----------



## Missy

oh I want all of them!!! gosh if I actually got all the puppies I have been claiming lately I might be accused of running a puppy mill! sure are a lot of puppies right now! and every single one of them is the most beautiful puppy I have ever seen.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy said:


> oh I want all of them!!! gosh if I actually got all the puppies I have been claiming lately I might be accused of running a puppy mill! sure are a lot of puppies right now! and every single one of them is the most beautiful puppy I have ever seen.


Same here, Missy! I love all these puppies! The one week picture of the Fiesta litter is so adorable. I just want to kiss those fat, pink, bellies. And its fascinating to see the colors changing. I was watching Martha yesterday clean them. She's such a loving mother.


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> Kathy-the boys are WELCOME here as well so they have a great chance in the acting world too  OMG, imagine I wouldn't be not listening to my husband by not getting one puppy and if I got 6, they would cancel each other out! *Then I would need to go back to that thread and get the sugar daddy t-shirt and write "looking for" above it *
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
How true!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Kathy

Kimberly,
They all look wonderful!!!! I love the pictures on the mexican print blanket too!! lol

When looking at Canela's spot, it looked like it was the light shining on it to make it look lighter, until that is, I saw Salsa's pics. She might grey out. Whatever color they end up being, they are all looking great!!!


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> What are the cool puppy stages coming up?
> 
> First steps, open eyes, etc?


Their eyes will begin opening sometime this weekend or early next week. Their ears will open mid to late next week, and they will start taking their first steps somewhere at the end of the week or over the next weekend. If I recall correctly (trying to do this off the top of my head), they will be walking and running by the end of the third week. Teeth start coming in during that third week, which is also the same time we start grooming sessions. They don't really have any real grooming to do, but I want them to get used to combs and brushes over them, as well as my fingers in their mouths. (We have already had to start trimming nails, so that won't be new to them.)


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly,
Lovely pictures. The girls are looking so adorable. It is really a lot of fun to watch them grow. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ What a wonderful experience you are providing for all of us. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. You're such a gem!


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> Kimberly~ What a wonderful experience you are providing for all of us. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. You're such a gem!


Yes thank you!


----------



## mckennasedona

They are so cute. I've checked in on the puppy cam occassionally but have yet to see Martha pick any of them up to move them. I've seen her kind of push them with her nose. Does she pick them up much?


----------



## marjrc

32 pages of posts and I only NOW see this??!! :frusty: Omg, am I a dunce or what??? 

Never mind..... that was a rhetorical question! :biggrin1:

I can't possible read through 32 pages, but I did see the pics on page 1. Will have to scan to see if there are more. So glad Martha is doing well, Kimberly. it sounds like her girls are adorable. They are tooooo cute! 

I saw "puppy cam"..... can't be, right?? Do you have a camera on the pups and we can SEE them?????? Oh my..... better get reading the posts after all. ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Marj, there is a puppy cam, but there is only limited viewing due to the software (30 users at a time) and my own needs for our network. Today I had to bump everyone off for 1-2 hours so I could get some work done before I had to leave for an OFA health test appt.

Susan, she hasn't picked them up yet (at least, not while I'm watching). They move around on their own quite a bit. When you see her moving them, she's usually cleaning them. Unfortunately for the puppies, they cannot urinate or deficate on their own yet, so Martha has to stimulate them and then clean it up herself. It is the icky part of motherhood (and no face kisses from her right now at all!), but a necessary part. So, you were peeking in on potty time most likely.


----------



## ama0722

For some reason I thought they were born with hearing, that is really interesting about their ears. Okay I am so excited for week three with the running!!!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

Oh so cute Kimberly.I love your pictures and you showing and explaining the changes.That's just fascinating to me.I picked Salsa right from the start,and I see now she has little freckles.That's adorable!Will this show as an adult?Is it common?

Thanks for doing this.....:hug:


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, me too!

Julie, I'll take a picture of her momma so you can see what it will look like as an adult.


----------



## Havtahava

By the way, if any of you are viewing the puppy cam and see something you want to save, you can click the little camera icon above the image and it creates a still picture you can post here. We keep reaching our limit of viewers, so not everyone is getting to see them that wanted access.


----------



## Laurief

OK this computer geek wannabe has not idea how to get to view this cam? i want to see these babies - help


----------



## Diana

Hi Kimberly!
OK I am in total puppy heaven! Their fat bellies are too much! You have some wonderful puppies! ( and Mommy!) I love all the pictures!
-Diana


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh Kimberly,

They are beautiful! What fun!
I especially love the threads where our Hav breeders share their new litters with us all. I so enjoy watching them grow.

THANK YOU KIMBERLY & KATHY!


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly, this computer challenged girl has finally gotten on to see - what a beautiful Mommy tending to her pups. It is so sweet to watch, although I dont see a lot of activity yet. So precious! Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, I don't have time to read through the 25,785 posts but looked at the pics you are presenting us and honestly I'm so close to tears, you make us feel like we're sitting by the whelping box watching them grow up. *Thank you so much* for all your effort to let us participate!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly each one is so unique and all three are just the most darling little girls I've ever seen. You really do capture them well and that makes it even more real almost like we are holding them ourselves. Super Photographer! Thank you for all the special moments!


----------



## ama0722

Martha looks so happy with her bully stick this morning and she must know the puppies won't try to take it cause my two would never lay that close! The puppy cam won't work at work so I have been waiting to get some time in!

On that note, do dogs who are generally a lot more hyper just know it is puppy time or do they get bored letting the puppies nurse for hours and hours? 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

I just thought it was adorable that Kimberly put in a pillow for her 3 Fiesta Princesses


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> On that note, do dogs who are generally a lot more hyper just know it is puppy time or do they get bored letting the puppies nurse for hours and hours?


Martha is slowly regaining her bouncy energy. She still flies across the room when Daddy gets home, and insists on jumping into his arms, but in regard to the puppies, I think maternal instinct takes over. She spends a lot of time in there, but if I leave the ex-pen open, she will follow me around for several hours of the day, and sleep at my feet. I have to keep an ex-pen around the whelping box because Hillary and Tinky are now trying to get in at every chance to take care of the babies and it makes Martha really mad. She's ultra protective of them. _They're mine!_

DH did take a picture of the whelping box for you last night.


----------



## ama0722

I MISSED THIS- NO, I actually went to bed early last night! Kimberly, you are going to convince me to get a girl so I can have puppies!!! I want my own whelping box!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

It was funny because as soon as I climbed in, the camera started moving around. My husband went into the other room to see how it looked on the monitor and snapped that photo.

You know, we can get you a whelping box without having the puppies! LOL


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- now that is a cruel joke... I want the puppies! Problem is I would seriously try keeping them all!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

What a hoot, I think I'm just going to go over to Kimberly's and hang out in her whelping box.


----------



## havanesebyha

HaHaHa...we could all tell our spouses we want a whelping box for Christmas!
Actually they are really neat looking ... puppies and all!!!


----------



## irnfit

I took this picture of Martha and babies sleeping. They are so cute.
http://havtahava.viewnetcam.com:1234/CgiSnapShot?Resolution=320x240&Quality=Clarity&Language=0


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Gallenta was just pushing Canela almost around in a complete circle it was so cute. They can't even walk yet but they can push. I hope I spelled their names correctly*.:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, that is the picture I see a lot. I was just standing there staring at a similar view.  They just sleep, snuggle and sleep a lot right now.

Katrina, you're really close - Galleta doesn't have an "n" in her name, but everything else was right. I missed the pushing! Darn. Galleta just did a big yawn and stretched so far that she flipped herself over and we were laughing at how cute she is. I almost wish you guys had sound, but I've purposely shut that off so you don't hear everything we say over here.  There are a lot of puppy squeaks and squeals. The squeals are usually from Salsa.

Today they are 9 days old and Martha is spending a lot longer periods away from them.


----------



## Elaine

Boy is it hard to think of the puppies as being 9 days old already. They are just so cute and it will be really fun to watch them once their eyes open and they start toddling around the box.


----------



## Leeann

Wow Kimberly Canela is really active this morning, looked like she was getting a morning bath and now it's time to eat. It almost looked like she was going to get up on all four for a min. I was cheering her on.


----------



## irnfit

They are very hungry and Martha is such a good Mommy. I love the way she was just stretching out with the puppies nursing. They are getting big.


----------



## Havtahava

Leeann, she did get up last night and got her belly off the ground as she was crawling. I think she made it four steps last night. I was surprised because it is still pretty early for her to do that! Helen would probably attribute it to the Super Dog training we are doing. 

Michele, I was just noticing how big they are getting too! Pretty soon the three of them are going to dominant their mother.


----------



## Laurief

How long do they stay in the whelping box?


----------



## Havtahava

Until they climb out! LOL
Actually, I'll keep the whelping box there for a little while after they are climbing in and out of it. Then we set up the puppy playground with the crates for sleeping. Assuming I can set up the web cam in a way that you can still see things and they don't chew on the camera, you should be able to get a good look at it. If not, I'll post photos.


----------



## Laurief

I was just watching and Martha was coming in and out, in and out. She first left after what look like bathing the babies. Does she go in and out to just check on them? She is such a beautiful dog!! Can I have her???? She is a doll.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I was sure that I replied to you this morning Laurie. I don't know where my message went. (I probably posted it in another topic where it won't make sense. Ha ha)

Yes, she is spending longer periods of time away from them, but she'll go back in and just see if they need anything and then she'll leave if they are still sleeping.

The exciting times are right around the corner. Canela is just starting to open her eyes today (10 days old). The photo isn't very good, but you can see the glossy part of her eye beginning to show.










Last night she took her first steps and today her eyes are starting to open, so she'll be running around here in no time!

Here is a sweet shot I captured last night (9 days old):
*
What are sisters for?*









And a close-up of it:


----------



## Lina

Oh look at Canela's little bitty eye! I can't wait to see them running around, Kimberly! They are three gorgeous girls.


----------



## JanB

Oh, be still my heart!! Words just can't describe how sweet that picture is! I wish I was your next door neighbor, lol!

Is it too late to get in on the web cam watching? If not how do I do it?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Thank you so much for sharing all this information Kimbrerly and these wonderful pictures .. 
It is amazing and I am learning so much from this expereince .
I know it is something Iwould never be able to take on - so many things to remember and to be aware of ..
They are adorable -


----------



## Havtahava

Cosmosmom, I take lots of notes and photos! They have a binder of information so I can document their weights and changes happening with them. Also, to remind me to do their Super Dog training, which only lasts a few more days. (It's a neurological stimulation that we do from 3-16 days old.)

Jan, I'll send you a PM in a bit.

Lina, I was so tickled to see the eyes opening. I love watching each change. Just you wait - once they are running, it will be so hard to get good pictures anymore. (not that the one above even qualifies)


----------



## juliav

Oh I just love the three little sisters cuddling, it's heart warming!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Kimberly! Crawling already?! I swear that the "superdog" program really works. I was amazed when Nathan and Darlah ( our lovely Talemakers Havanese Breeders) reported that the pups were crawling in and out of their whelping box after mommy Wasabi at 2 weeks! I am a believer in that program for sure and Kimberly how wonderful it will be to observe the development of these pups with this program and your Power of Seven program too. These girls will be really smart and lovely cookies


----------



## Havtahava

The Super Dog program is more for neurological stimulation and a reduction in stress to new situations and disease resistance. I think the crawling isn't all that early, but I'd need to go back and look at records for my first litter. (I didn't know about the program with them.)

Combining great temperament of the parents, the Super Dog training, the Rules of Seven, many car rides, and a lot of extra socialization and these pups should be ready to handle anything!


----------



## maryam187

Awwww, Kimberly, what are we gonna do if they grow up??? I need to see tiny puppies so please make sure Hillary gets pregnant just in time to produce adequate supply! :baby:


----------



## whitBmom

I think this will be great for the puppies. They are so sweet Kimberly - I just love how they cuddle


----------



## Havtahava

Maryam, I'll let her know that you've put in your request. Ha ha!
She did just have her final health test last week, so I guess we'll just have to wait for her timeline now.


----------



## maryam187

Hillary, let the guys :fencing: and whoever's the strongest will get you reggers: and we will all have many :baby: soon :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my they are just darling!


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I am falling for Canela, she is such an active little girl.


----------



## good buddy

I love the all three together snuggle picture.  They still look like black and whites to me. Are any of them lightening up at all?


----------



## marjrc

OH JOY!!!!! I am finally able to connect and watch the girls!!!!! I've tried many times, but it was usually too busy. I was telling my daughter to come see and said that we might see Martha come into the box and within seconds she did! She left, but is back again and lay right down. It didn't take more than a few seconds for the girls to crawl over to their milk bar. Too cute!!!!! 

Thank you for setting that up, Kimberly. You are a gem!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Great timing, Marj!

Christy, only Salsa is still holding true black. Both Galleta and Canela still have some black, but they are also turning sable (?) in areas.

Leeann, she gets a lot of attention here too!


----------



## juliav

Watching this camera is addictive!!! I love seeing the babies move, so cute!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Julia, was that you that was moving the lens as we were pulling pups and putting them back? Someone started moving it around right as Canela was being returned to the box.


----------



## juliav

It probably was, I am not a very good camera woman and I think I was moving it in the wrong direction, sorry.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, no biggie at all! It just cracks me up to see the camera moving when one of us is reaching in the whelping box for whatever reason.

By the way, if you didn't notice the note when you put your cursor over the image, you can click on any place on the image to center it. For example, if you can only see the back foot of one of the girls in the top right corner, then click on the foot, and the camera will make that the center position for you.


----------



## juliav

Thanks for the tip Kimberly. I guess it must be stranged to be watched, but oh what a joy watching these puppies grow. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

It isn't too bad because I know we've limited how much access you guys have to our home.  It would be strange if I allowed sound. Once the puppies are moving around and playing, I'll turn the sound on for short periods of time, but for now you'd just hear us talking around them and it would be very strange to suddenly remember that we could have a room full of invisible listeners.


----------



## ama0722

Time to wake up! I need my puppy fix now  For some reason at work I can't get on the cam, I don't know if they block it and I really can't ask the IT guys to come over so I can get puppy cam. It just shows up the block of the cam with a red X on the corner 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I can't help but I want to capture every moment. She looks so tired and snuggled with the puppies (looks like more blankets too!)


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, if you can log in and get all the way to the camera screen but the video is just a red X, you may need to install Active X there.


----------



## Havtahava

I set a baby quilt in there this morning and Martha promptly went in there and dug it all up. Last night, she dug up the bedding and buried Salsa and hid with her. I guess she figured Galleta and Canela had nursed enough.


----------



## Lina

Oh no!!! The puppy cam isn't working!!! Did you take it off line Kimberly? I need my puppy cam fix! :boink:


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, it has been off since last night. I'm working on an intense online program and need all the bandwidth I can get today. I may turn it on again this evening, but we have a lot going on here and that may not happen. They are two weeks old now and I need to take some new pictures too.


----------



## Lina

Oh ok, thanks for letting me know! 

Good luck with your program!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I just logged on as I can't at work <ugh> our IT guy is on vacation! But one of them (couldn't see the back!) was standing and taking steps! It was so precious. They are already so more active and even more precious!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Okay - give it up Kimberly*

Kimberly, I PM you a message a while ago, but still don't have the new access code for the puppy cam and I'm dying for a fix. The still shots are fun, but I want MORE. Pretty please with sugar on top, mother may I have the code?:help:

Thanks!


----------



## ama0722

Here is a precious shot I took last night  I couldn't find where I saved it last night!


----------



## Leslie

Awwwww!!! So stinkin' cute! The one in the back looks "belly up!"


----------



## Havtahava

When they get moving, they are so active. All of them are walking around now and Canela and Galleta are the most adventurous, but I have found Salsa outside of the whelping box twice in the last 24 hours. I came out at 1am this morning and she was all curled up by herself and when I picked her up to put her back in the box, I could only find Canela in there. Galleta was also out of the box, curled up with Mama. It looks like it is time to put the door on the box!

I have a few other things demanding my attention this morning, but then I'll come back and post their two-week photos. Salsa's eyes are opening today.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Someone's sleeping with their eyes open*

Either that or I just woke someone up. Oh my goodness they are so cute with their eyes open. Are they 16 days old today? I recall my kittens opened their eyes at 11 days. What is typical for puppies?

I tried to post the photo, but am technically challenged. Trust me that this was priceless.hoto:


----------



## Havtahava

Canela has had hers open for several days now, and Galleta has had them open for two days, I believe. Salsa's are opening, but won't be fully open until the middle of today I suspect.

They don't hear you yet, so moving the camera around won't wake them up just yet. I'll have to move the camera soon though because they will come over to start biting it and knocking it over very soon!

If you "Go Advanced" in your reply, then "Manage Attachments", you can upload the image and "Preview" it to make sure it loaded.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh goodie! Can't wait to se the latest pics!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I just love watching these little girls do their acrobatics. They are growing so fast and doing flip flops right and left. I can't wait until they have their full senses and start romping around!


----------



## good buddy

oh hurry up with the pics! I need my puppy fix! I haven't been able to get on the cam. Ohh I'm gonna go try agin right now! They are all so stinkin' cute, but Salsa is my baby girl favorite! How could I resist that little snowman on her back? She's so festive!


----------



## anneks

That camera is the best thing ever! I love looking at the puppies and mommy.


----------



## good buddy

ok ok I can see them again. It's ok, it's ok. Boy it's sure dark though! Are the lights turned off because the puppies eyes are just open?


----------



## good buddy

oh good! someone must have turned a light on. I can really see them now! There's Galleta and I think that's Canella behind her. Someone always seems to be missing these days! ok I see her now! Someone is moving those pups around and Salsa was smooshed way in the back under the edge of the whelping box!


----------



## Havtahava

The pictures took a lot longer than I intended and they didn't even turn out well. They've been sitting in my camera since Thursday. My husband heard me grumbling as I was trying to crop them and said, "Here, let's take them over!" and I told him they are the two week birthday pictures, so they can't really be retaken at 2.5 weeks old now. Darn.

Also, Salsa's eyes are completely open now. I'll try to take some other pictures, but they won't be until this evening. Rigatoni (was Cartier) is coming to visit today and I still have some final Christmas preparations to do.

In the meantime, you can see some of the two week old photos that I took even if they aren't all that great.

*Two Weeks Old*









Galleta: "Can we have just a few more minutes of sleep, please?"









"Oh, my head is too heavy to hold up on my own!"









My husband fondly calls her by the English translation of her name, "Cinnamon" because her color has changed so much. That's how bad these photos turned out. I'll have to try to take some that specifically show color changes.









Her eyes weren't open here, but they are now. I'm sure Patti (clubbabalu) will make some comment on Salsa's Flickr page that it's because I was strangling her and she was passing out.


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, sometimes we forget how much light the camera needs (or shouldn't have) and we mess it up by shutting off the lights or turning too many on. If it is all stark white in there, we have turned on too many lights. If it is too dark, someone forgot and shut off the lights. We keep trying to keep them on a happy medium for the camera, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Havtahava

I took this picture last night after their final session of their Super Dog Training.









Galleta: "Are you taking our picture again?"









In this photo, you can see some of the color changes better. Galleta is on top, and her head is a variety of colors. Canela is right under her with a lot more brown. Salsa is in the foreground still holding her black and white. Click here for the same picture in a much larger version.


----------



## Missy

Oh Kimberly! Oh Oh Oh Kimberly! they are just the cutest little puppies! I just want to kiss those specked nosed and stroke them at the top of their snouts right between their cute little eyes!!! Oh be still my puppyitis!


----------



## ama0722

OH I love that they do have eyes!!! It keeps getting better and better 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, that's one of my favorite places to rub them too - right on the top of their muzzle between the eyes. My husband just loves cuddling up Salsa, but he can play her totally get her to move or sleep whenever he wants. He rubs her back and she wakes up and stretches, or he rubs her ears and she conks out in his arms, fully content. The curl up on his chest every evening and he loves it!

Amanda, I love it too! They are starting to look more like little dogs than sausages! Ha ha. Have you been watching them walk/stagger and get around in the box the last day or so? They are all getting around a lot, but they still sleep the majority of the day and night.

Galleta was pawing at the head of one of her sisters last night and was wagging her tail furiously while she did it. It was quite a thrill to watch!


----------



## Suuske747

Kimberly, I am getting really itchy now to see the Party-pups  I just don't seem to be able to find the webcam on your site


----------



## Havtahava

Suzanne, my home network has too much difficulty handling the load of the Hav Forum and the adoptive families (as well as our own family members). There is no way I would ever post the link on my web site. LOL (Check your private messages.)


----------



## ama0722

They are all over the place right now! Oh this is a very very fun time!


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, there is a little pink car in the back corner (directly opposite of the camera) that Salsa is muzzling right now. Do you recognize it?


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly,
Awww, she is going to be speed racer! See that is a sign that Salsa needs to come south!!! I did notice that one of them tipped the princess crown- that is a sign they aren't meant to be girly girls!!!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Oh, these girls are just adorable. Love the way they huddle together.


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! I just came back to say "So much for that". Salsa was all the way on the other side of the box by the time you would have read my post anyway. The pink car is one of the toys you sent to us last August or so. Piaget took ownership of the blue one right away.

And yes, I just saw the Princess pillow is down in the box. I keep adding different toys so they have a variety of obstacles to play with and use for climbing.


----------



## Suuske747

I understand Kimberly 
Thank you for you PM, and sharing with Jan will be no problem as we are in completely different timezones 

Oh I just could watch this for hours, how they tumble over each other  I just saw your hands a few minutes ago, and Martha seems to be playing with them hihihihi one was belly up! Too bad the delay when saving a still image  I'm always a tad too late hahahaha
but this is precious!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Well I was going to say they love the little pillow in the corner but I think they just realized I popped in to watch the cam so they all wanted to show off for me!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747

oohhh here are some snapshots...I can't help but keep clicking save!!! hahahaha!!!

"Under the board walk"


"tumbling off the pillow"


"wherever I lay my head, is my home"


"one drink please"


"Do I hear the treat box?! I'll be right back!"


"Hey guys, I am back, the bar is temporarily closed....."


----------



## Havtahava

Oh funny Suzanne! You are going to end up posting more pictures of them than I am at this rate!

That little plaid circle is a warmer (Snuggle Safe). They are naturally drawn to it for napping. Sometimes I put a blue one in, and sometimes the red plaid. I will probably only keep it in there one more week and then they should be able to retain their own body heat.


----------



## Suuske747

hahahaha well it's just tooooo tempting to resist!!! hahahaha!!!
this is just sooo adorable!!!

I think it is a really great thing to do, especially towards the prospective new owners.... I at the time we were going to get Sierra tried to convince my breeder to set up the webcam, but unfortunately she's not that computer savvy.... I would have loved this!!!!!

I'm almost crying with enchantment!!!!!!!

I'll have to be pulled away, I will not stop watching out of free will hahahaha


----------



## Havtahava

That was my biggest reason for getting it - for the new owners to watch their babies from the beginning. I already try to keep pretty well documented photo albums for each of the girls, but the web cam shows so much more in movement, etc. 

The new families are going to start visiting soon, but they still miss out on the first few weeks without the web cam.

I've disabled the sound for now, but once the girls get a wee bit more active and playful with each other, I'll allow sound for short bursts. I don't want it on all the time though. No need for you guys to hear all my phone conversations, etc.


----------



## Suuske747

*learning to roll in poo....they start early don't they...*

hahahahaha!!!

we do know hav's like to roll around in poo....or anything else stinky for that matter....
I just didn't know they start at such an early age to practise!!! hahahaha







Look at the ultimate pleasure in that cute face!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Lovely Suzanne! LMHO!


----------



## JanB

Oh KImberly, Thank you!! I had to literally tear myself away. I hit the jackpot, all the puppies were playing and Martha joined the party!! I swear I had tears in my eyes seeing these precious puppies...I am such a marshmallow, lol!

I see Suzanne and I got on at the same time, those pics are familiar 

This is going to be dangerously addictive!


----------



## Missy

you know every time I sign on all they are doing is sleeping!!!! I must not have the puppy cam karma going on.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, they are busy right now. We had a quick cleanup and some sponge baths, so they are running around trying to find the best place to crash again.


----------



## Missy

awwww I got on right at the tail end and now they are nursing! so sweet.


----------



## Suuske747

*all cleaned up again, smelling like roses *

Geezz sis, that spongebath was very necessary after that poo roll of yours!!!



*sniff sniff* much better!!! Puppy scent!!


----------



## Amy R.

Gosh, Kimberly, they have grown so much. They are adorable!!!!


----------



## good buddy

The puppy cam is so addictive! I thought I had the MHS firmly under control and now I am in love all over again! I was on the cam last night and you would remove a pup now and again..it must have been for the super puppy training because once they were all together I caught the camera flash as you took their picture. :biggrin1: They're all so beautiful! I jsut wanna kiss their bellies...well I DID, until I saw the poo shots! ewwww.


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly is the cam off for the holiday? I hope you are not working and have to have the cam off, its a holiday no work is to be done today...


----------



## Lilly's mom

Is the camera turned off? I can't get it. :frusty:


----------



## good buddy

Lilly's mom said:


> Is the camera turned off? I can't get it. :frusty:


awww. me neither.


----------



## Havtahava

The Collective Bargaining Union for the Puppy Agreement clearly declared a paid holiday today where they are not subject to ridicule (Suzanne?) or other forms of embarassment (momma cleaning them in public). 

We should be up and running for Wednesday for the majority of the day. 

That being said, the girls are maturing and need a few minutes of privacy during the day so if you try to log in during somewhat regular hours and get the "privacy mode" message, it's just a couple of moments before we return to live streaming video again.


----------



## Suuske747

I deeply apologize for having hurt the tender hearts of the puppies....I 'll refrain from further cynical comments with future pictures posts.....

































Another last shot from the day before Christmas  as we call it Christmas eve...


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that is a sweet sleeping photo. Well, Martha is sleeping, but it looks like the girls were busy snacking on top of each other. 

We call it Christmas Eve as well, Suzanne.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I absolutely think they deserve a time out so they can attend to their morning or evening toilette .. 
Maybe you need to post visiting hours during the holidays .. 
They Are adorable . Thanks for sharing Kimberly !!


----------



## good buddy

They're getting big so fast! Martha is doing a great job keeping them well fed! I can't believe how active they are! I saw them on the cam the other night and they are fast little movers already dragging themselves around the box and tumbling over each other!


----------



## Havtahava

Cosmosmom, if you can tell me when they are going to use the morning or evening toilette. As soon as I can get those times, I'll post the hours. Hee hee I'm glad you are enjoying the girls!

Christy, did you get to see them moving around today? They aren't doing as much tumbling anymore. They are starting to run around and getting physical with each other on purpose. They swat at toys and each other. They bite at each other. Galleta ran over to the pink car on the rail (on the left of the camera vision) and pushed it down the rail by herself. She had her eye on that toy for over a minute and just had to get to it to swat it. It was so cute!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, did you get to see them moving around today? They aren't doing as much tumbling anymore.


no I hadn't seen them yet, but now that you reminded me I see them now! My compter at work had an issue and had to be sent in to Tech support and now IT has put some durned security measure on it! I can't see the puppy cam. I'll be working on that. :frusty:
Even though they're sleeping now they still are wiggling all over the place! It's just amazing how quickly they mature! Is Salsa the only one with ticking?

Ohh! Not sleeping anymore! Mama's there now and boy are they hungry! They sure do move fast on those tiny little leggies! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

They _do _move fast! They are also just finding their voices. Canela barked first and it sounds like a cute little girly "arf", and Galleta just barked a couple of times last night. It's adorable now, but I'll be rewarding quiet pups in the very near future. LOL

Salsa has the most obvious ticking and it is all through her, just like her mother. I think Galleta has a little, but I need to look again to be sure. Canela has the dark spot under her chin, but I think it is a legitimate marking, not ticking. I don't think Canela has any ticking at all.

When we take our 3-week pictures in the morning, I'll get some closeups of the ticking for everyone to see.


----------



## Missy

I can't wait for the 3 week pictures. I love the puppy cam- but I am a sucker for pictures!!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay tonight Canela is so close to the webcam, I can see every little breath. So precious. Kimberly if you can't get the new puppy owners to join the forum, you have to keep them so we can continue to watch them grow up! 

Do you think they can sense the difference between each of the other puppies at this point?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

They have all been a little different from each other, but some of it is developmental. I don't think I'll have a clear sense of personalities for a couple more weeks yet. I have my own suspicions from what I see, but they change so much. Salsa walked smack up to the camera lens twice tonight and I had to pull her back. I don't know if she heard it moving or if the shape an color snagged her attention. Galleta is totally smitten with your pink car toy. She loves to go after it. Canela is just a plain ol' hoot! She is always entertaining us whether it be in going after her sisters, starting to yap and knocking herself over in the process or looking for more milk. She is so busy when she's awake! She's also the most swatty, always trying to paw at one of her sisters if they are close to her.

I will definitely invite the adopting families here after a while. The rest will be up to them.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- Very cute! It just means I need to watch them more often!!! But oops, I wasn't clear about what I was asking  I meant to ask, for example at what age does Salsa understand that warm lump she keeps trying to sleep on is Galleta as opposed to Canela ? Do they start to understand the difference between their siblings at a young age?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Funny because that was how I first read your question, but when I went back and re-read it, I interpreted it differently. Ha ha!

I don't know that they ever really care. With the Exquisite Litter, they did pair off a bit, but none of them stuck to another one exclusively. So, in other words, I don't know.


----------



## Missy

Yeah!!!! 3 week pictures today!!!! (no pressure Kimberly- really LOL)


----------



## ama0722

See I need a third and a fourth to see who would pair off in my house 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

We'll be taking them in the next 30 minutes, but it will take a little time to get them posted due to two morning appointments. They are both appointments where we have to sit and wait for a 4-hour block of time, so I may be able to get to them right away (due to waiting), or I may get lucky and get a service visit early!


----------



## mckennasedona

Darn. Every time I log in in the evenings they are sleeping soundly. One of them woke up last evening and climbed a little higher on her sister and fell back to sleep. They are probably the most active while I am at work and the firewall keeps me from being able to log into the puppy cam from here. Spoilsport IT guys!!!


----------



## ama0722

Susan- I know exactly how you feel! I think I might just tell my IT guy what it is for! I found out he is owned by a maltese so we already have a common love for little dogs!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747

HHEELLLPPP!! Panic!!! 
The SPSL has struck!!!!!!!



oh no ...wait.....3 weeks pictures are being made surely...


----------



## Laurief

Kimberly - I have to say that this has been a very rough week here, and each time I check in and get to see those babies puts a smile on my face!! Thanks for the cheer up !


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Suzanne, you logged on exactly as the pictures were being finished.


----------



## irnfit

Almost every time I log on, they are sleeping, or eating. I'll have to change my times and maybe I can catch them playing.


----------



## Suuske747

yahoooo they've returned!!!
All steady asleep


----------



## Suuske747

*just toooooo cute!!!*


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, the week two pictures are just too sweet! And Suzanne, you are having way too much fun with the camera button on the puppy cam, LOL. I love your commentary. 

Oh, and the SPSL is still hatching out its plan to snatch the three princesses... Amanda and I have to get mobilized soon.


----------



## Suuske747

yeah hihihi the camera button is THE invention hihihi 
Here's some more 

Discovering that a ball rolls......the cause : a rollover 
 

The pups at play...


Even at a young age, Hav's need a headrest....



A headrest for 2


----------



## juliav

Awwww, aren't they just darling!!!!
I usually catch them sleeping as well.


----------



## Havtahava

You catch some great shots, Suzanne!

Here are the three week photos of the girls.



























The last two photos are the same order (Galleta, Canela, and Salsa), but just different positions.


----------



## Havtahava




----------



## Havtahava

And here are some photos that are focused on the face alone:


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, they are just too too cute! Salsa is still my favorite... she just takes my breath away.


----------



## Suuske747

oooohhh how cute!!! Hav's in a handbag!!!

Please do tell if I am boring anyone with my cam snapshots!!

Am getting really addicted to these girls!!


----------



## dboudreau

Wow, I can't believe they are three weeks old. Where has the time gone. They are beautiful. I haven't asked Kimberly for the code to watch the puppy cam because I spend too much time on the computer now. But I may have to now.


----------



## Cosmosmom

They are so cute now that they have their eyes open .. I am not too sure they are focusing on much but the expressions are priceless .
What a wonderful gift for us to see them growing up before our eyes .


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my....I am so addicted to watching these girls whenever my computer is on. They are so sweet (like their Mama). Canela and Galleta are really lightening up their colors. Salsa seems to be holding hers. Their pigment has really come in fast! I just love when they're all piled up on each other. I really don't have a favorite, as each one is darling in her own way. Whoever gets one of these girls will be *so* lucky!


----------



## Missy

oh I am so so in love!!!! I love how they are all getting a little lightening around the eyes and some brow action- even Salsa looks like she is getting a wisp of brows. Beautiful puppies. Hav Forum Membership and a good camera (and the ability to post pictures) should be one of your requirements Kimberly for these girls families- How can we lose touch with them? (LOL-I can't even begin to imagine how you will feel to let them go)


----------



## juliav

I think I am in love!!!!! These girls are so very adorable I can hardly stand it. They are turning into quite the little beauties and that last picture of Salsa makes me just want to hold her and kiss her. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Well, the good thing is that I never have to truly let them go. Someone else gets to do all the dirty work and I get to hear all about each dog on a regular basis. Most of them come back and visit us too. I have Rigatoni (Cartier from the Exquisite Litter) visiting right now.

You guys might lose touch though, and I'm sorry for that. You all become fabulous godmothers to the pups.

I just looked back through those photos and had to laugh at the face photo of Galleta. It looks like someone painted her nose pigment because it is so lumpy on top. :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava

Julia, you replied as I was posting a response to Missy's comment.

That last picture of Salsa was one of the last ones I took. You can tell that she was just about ready for another nap. She has no spunk in her eyes and is completely resting her chin on my finger. Twice she closed her eyes and I had to perk her up a bit. She had enough.


----------



## ama0722

I want that purse, ofcourse with the puppies in it! I love the last picture of Salsa... .she looks how I feel right now! I do love the webcam (which I broke down and told the IT guy about today!) but the pictures are very very special!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

My brother and sister-in-law gave me that red leather basket full of wines for Christmas. As soon as I saw it, I knew it would be perfect for puppies. LOL!

Amanda, and did the IT guy do anything to help you get your fix?


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly, 
He said he is going to when he gets back in the office:whoo: I showed him pictures of the pups and he said as long as that is the only thing I use it for!!!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747

*waves at Kimberly*
just saw you in the cam when you picked it up 
Are you cleaning their box now?

It;s so funny, they dive in to the cam  hahaaha


----------



## Havtahava

Oh funny. Yes, I was cleaning the box. I have to change out all the bedding a couple of times a day. I decided to throw a new bed in too, but it looks like I'll need to raise the camera now as well.


----------



## Suuske747

While Kimberley is obviously rearranging the box and replacing the cam....I'll post some more piccies 

An excellent and proud mama 








Oh nooooo... that is toooo high Kimberly.....lovely bed though...but now all one sees are black and white polkadots.... *sad face*

Pups sniffing the new bed....


Look sisters! This is one coooool new bed!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

I'll make sure I lower it in a bit. I think I'll have to take that bed out of there or you will never see the puppies behind the ridge.


----------



## Suuske747

Kimberly at work!


Kimberly ROCKS!!!!

Yes, the ridge would be a bump...

Wooohoooo, yes, that is a much better angle :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

I really liked the red satin bed, but as soon as a picked up a pup, I realized it would be too cool to touch, so I changed out to the soft burgandy plush beds instead. They immediately snuggled up to the softness and fell asleep.


----------



## Suuske747

hihihi yes they are sound asleep!! It looks so comfortable!!

I just love it, and want to thank you again for giving this opportunity to us non-breeders, so see a little what it's like, how the pups interact, move, how Martha takes so good care, thank you soooo much for sharing this with us!!!

Seeing them sleep, makes me sleepy now too, its 22:30 here now, so I am off to bed, Have a good evening!
Suzanne


----------



## mckennasedona

Suzanne, you are having way too much fun with the puppy cam. :biggrin1:
You'll have major withdrawl symptoms when the puppies go to their new homes.


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly all three are so darling and any of the families will love which ever one they get! Have the families come to visit yet? I'm suprised you are not keeping one ~ I sure would! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok, I'm a bit behind on here.....so how do I see the babies??


----------



## JanB

Oh, I just love the Christmas pics!! Each are so adorable. Martha is so beautiful so they get their adorableness naturally :biggrin1:

These girls could make me forget that I want a male next time....


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ I love that little cookie, Galleta. She's such a doll!


----------



## good buddy

They're all three so pretty! Canela is really lightening up and I can see Galleta has some brown hairs blended in as well.  Do they all weigh in about the same? Canela looks a bit bigger to me, but you know wearing white makes you look heavier! Canela surely has the most white!


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, you have a good eye for observing the girls. Canela is definitely lightening up and also the largest. Salsa is still the smallest so far. Galleta has brown on her head, but the markings on her back still appear to be holding black. Martha is my smallest Havanese except for Ahnold who was pretty small. Sparky (the sire) is not a large Hav either, so I think these gals will stay on the medium to smaller side of the standard. I don't know of any large Havs on either side of the family tree as of yet.

For any of you watching the puppy cam, things will change drastically over the next two days. I just walked out and found all three girls outside of the whelping box. I have caught Canela and Galleta sneaking out a couple of times, but now Salsa has joined in the secret stealth ways of her sisters. I'll be removing the whelping box very soon and will be changing the whole layout of their area quickly.


----------



## Suuske747

Yes Susan, I'll definitely have withdrawal issues hahahaha!

I am afraid though that will come up earlier than the pups going home.....just 1 more week of holiday....so I'll be a lot busier this week and definitely when school starts again....32 kids in the class, in an international school ain't that easy!! It's brilliant to teach but quite a challenge!

Great thing is, we have a smartboard in the class....meaning I hope at the end of the day to show the kids the puppycam on bigscreen  I just noticed a 9 hrs timedifference between the pups and here.....I don't know what time Kimberly puts the cam on.....so I'm not sure if it would work..but we can always try!

Kimberly I had to smirk when reading Canela and Galleta sneaking out...it was only a matter of time! hahaha they have become so much more active!
Looking forward to seeing the changes!


----------



## anneks

They are so cute! I love how attentive mommy is too. I think Suzanne is going to need a support group once the puppies go to their new homes. She might have to bribe more of the breeders to set up cameras on their litters. I haven't had a lot of time to look but have peeked in on them a few times. Mainly they are asleep for me too. Puppies are just the coolest invention ever!! :wink:ound:


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, you have a good eye for observing the girls.


 Haha! You KNOW that I do! ound: I just love watching them and seeing all the little differences between the three. It's so amazing how quickly they grow up!


----------



## Missy

anneks said:


> Puppies are just the coolest invention ever!! :wink:ound:


ha ahahahhahahahahahah ha hah hahahahah


----------



## mckennasedona

So they've learned to escape have they. That must be why the whelping box was empty when I checked yesterday. It was well after the photo taking session but there was nobody home when I accessed the camera yesterday. They must have been on an adventure. Do they stick together when they escape or do they go their separate ways?


----------



## ama0722

I think they were escaping to come visit me!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

oh I actually see them playing now! oh they are so cute!!!


----------



## Laurief

Me too - they keep climbing over the poor one who wants to sleep!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay I saw the pillow in there and I was like seriously, is that a toy that is a butt? It is the princess pillow! And look at the adorable pink toy behind it- someone who loves them, knew they were coming!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Susan, sometimes one will leave on her own, but at other times, they see one make her escape and leave together. Both my daughter and I got up at different times in the night and found them outside the box and put them back. I put an ex-pen around the whelping box yesterday so they were easy to find, but once they start escaping, they usually find a corner to curl up and go to sleep. Martha is sleeping in the ex-pen, so they seem to go to her most of the time.

Amanda, that's funny - a butt! I can see how it would look that way.

Suzanne, I've left the camera on a few nights, but it's probably too dark for you to see anything anyway.


----------



## Kathy

Kimberly, LOVE the photo's of the girls. It looks like Canela might be a tri color? I love, love, love Galleta's head shot! They are all beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava

I was thinking that too, but Canela seems to be lightening all over. On the other hand, Galleta may be a tri! Her head has brown streaks and her back is holding all the black so far.

My current prediction is that Canela will be a silver sable parti. Of course, that can change next week, but that's what I see right now.

I love the heads on both Galleta and Canela, but Canela's head is stronger so far! They are killing me!!!

I know, I know - I shouldn't be looking at this stuff so early, but sometimes you just can't help it.


----------



## Susie

When I look at these pictures, I sigh. I haven't even gotten my precious Bailey but I already know that she is going to need a playmate. I am obviously very hooked on these marvelous dogs.


----------



## ama0722

Okay the IT guy turned on active X here but I am still getting a little red x where the webcam should be. Any other ideas?

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

*News Alert! Escaping Puppies!*

Hah! Just saw one of the puppies escape the coop! :bolt: Then I saw your hand put her back. Now the video cam went black for awhile. I suspect these escaping puppies will make for a busy day for you! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Shoot, I missed it. Well the great escape must have worn them out, they are all sleeping now.


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, I think that was my daughter. She said she closed the door on the box after that because they would not stay inside. I did see the camera got knocked over by someone and put it back upright. I was going to wait a few days to change their living area, but it looks like I may be working on that later today instead.


----------



## Lina

The puppies are gone! Someone tell me who took them so I can bribe them.


----------



## Leeann

Lina it had to be Jeanne, she claims to have seen one escape... So Jeanne what would it take to talk you out of one those puppies??


----------



## MaddiesMom

Leeann said:


> Lina it had to be Jeanne, she claims to have seen one escape... So Jeanne what would it take to talk you out of one those puppies??


Drats!! Foiled again!!:eyebrows::spy: I figured if I said "I saw one escape" that it would be my alibi! Kimberly would think I was at home on the puppy cam, but really, I snuck into their home and grabbed them all! Those sleeping puppies you think you see now are just mechanical toys. Hee, hee.


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> The puppies are gone! Someone tell me who took them so I can bribe them.


The puppies just had a little bit of heaven right then. Rigatoni's family came over to pick him up. They have a young son and a daughter, and the puppies were thrilled to see little people and ran over to them. Salsa promptly ended up in the boy's lap and fell asleep with a smile on her face. (OK, so I may have been imagining the smile, but it sure looked possible!) Canela was loving some belly rubs and playing with the girl. Galleta just kept charging them all and doing fun little yaps as she bounced around. By the time the family was ready to leave, Galleta and Salsa were both sleeping soundly in the boy's lap with Canela conked out on the girl. It was really sweet.


----------



## Missy

awwww. sweet story.


----------



## Lina

Awww how sweet! Darn, there goes my bribing plan! But no matter, sooner or later there will be someone without cute kids there who will be bribe-able!


----------



## good buddy

What? Did they forget the large purse?? How could they have seen those sweeties and now taken one home? :spy:

Did the puppies have any interaction with Rigatoni or are they still too young?


----------



## Havtahava

Rigatoni was definitely interested in them, but Martha had very strong opinions about him coming near. She was ready to remove his nose a couple of times. I didn't think he'd look quite as cute without it, so we kept them separated. Piaget has been interested in the girls too, but everytime they crawl towards him he freaks out a bit and leaves the room. He doesn't think his toys should approach _him_!


----------



## Havtahava

Salsa thinks she is a big girl now. She's copying Hillary's favorite sleeping position.


----------



## juliav

Oh would you look at that shamelss hussy!!!  She is just way too cute, love that fat little belly.


----------



## Missy

oh I so want to kiss that belly!


----------



## Havtahava

There. I kissed it for you.


----------



## Suuske747

Salsa is brilliant!!! loooooook at that perfect belly!!!!
Kimberly, I just saved my 117th cam picture of your girls.....It was hillarious to see them play with mum hahahaha
And yes, I am going to post some after dinner 

oooh I am soo bad....while cooking dinner I just HAVE to post pictures........



As if she's saying : "Hi superfan!"


Mum's back!!! Dinner time!!!

Just look at those cute bums!!


----------



## Suuske747

And then it's "have fun with mum!"-time!!!





and now I am going to be a good housewife and go back to cooking dinner and turn the meat hahahaha


----------



## mintchip

_Love the waving photo but she IS waving to Oliver and Comet _


----------



## Suuske747

hahaha Kimberly, with playing pups that new plaid didn't last long hahaha


----------



## MopTop Havanese

That polka-dotted belly is just too cute!
Kimberly, they are adorable!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh....give those girls LOTS of belly kisses from us!


----------



## Sissygirl

oooh they are so cute!


----------



## ama0722

Okay it is so stinking adorable. Not sure if it was you Kimberly but someone came up and pet the sleeping puppies. They loved it, became all excited, and are are running around like mad right now!

So besides the cam, we need a mechanical arm to reach in and pet them!


----------



## ama0722

Okay Galleta is running around like a mad dog! Is the best walker right now of all of them? She keeps herding the puppies so cute


----------



## Havtahava

We heard the camera moving around as we were grooming Piaget for the show, so my daughter reached in to wake them up for you.

Galleta is the most playful. They all play really well together, but she bounces and runs and swats with the most agility right now. Canela gets around a lot, but it's usually to find mom's milk. Salsa is right in the middle of both of them - running, and snuggling as much as she can. Salsa gravitates towards people the most. If she can find a lap to climb into, she's there! If I recall correctly, she headed straight for Rufus' parents and hung out with them yesterday. The day before, it was with the boy who lives with Rigatoni. Every evening she waits for my husband to pick her up and snuggle her.


----------



## ama0722

Awwww- Thanks, it was cute! I thought one of them was missing but they were laying stacked. It is crazy how much they wake up and run around though. They have changed a lot in just a week.

Amanda


----------



## Poornima

The pups are so adorable. My 11- year old niece visiting from Texas loved watching them play around Martha. She hasn't seen any puppies so young and wanted to visit them.  Benji LOVED cuddling with her and missed her when they left yesterday.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Poornima, I'm glad your niece got to see them! 

Yes Amanda, isn't it amazing how fast they change? By the time they hit the four week mark, they will be tearing around their new play area and going nuts. I forgot to mention that Canela and Galleta are both barking (little yaps) on occasion. Canela does it when she's playing with a sister. Galleta does it when she gets all wound up with excitement and pushes herself backwards. I don't know if you've been able to see it, but sometimes Galleta will be playing on her own and gets so full of energy that she can only go backwards really fast. That usually has a bark involved too. It's hilarious to watch. I just got to see her do her first full body shake too. (She just had a quick sponge bath.)

Martha is gone because she was overdue for a full bath. The girls are matting up her hair something fierce. She'll be back and all fluffy soon.


----------



## Lina

Every single time I check the puppy cam they are all asleep! Not that they aren't adorable asleep, but I feel like I am missing out on all the action! :hurt:


----------



## Leeann

Me too Lina, Kimberly you need to go wake those puppies up and let me & Lina know when you are doing it:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

You remember right Kimberly! Salsa was a little snugglebug and crawled right over to me for love. Before I even knew it she was asleep in my lap. She is sure a sweetheart. Galleta has the cutest tiny dog bark! They are all just so soft to touch, I could pet them all day. Canela's white is really really white and very pretty, she's so typical of a "Kimberly dog"--food motivated! ound:

Those kiddos are making a mess of Martha's lovely coat. She's going to feel so much better after a nice warm bath.


----------



## Laurief

Oh My, Galleta is just so funny running around after Mom and then sliding backwards! I love the new play area. So much more action to see.
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

Hey - cute pink socks Kimberly!!!


----------



## Poornima

It was so cute to watch Martha and the puppies play with your daughter. Martha is looking fabulous. She sure must have enjoyed the warm bath and brushing.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina & Leeann, they are getting much more active by the day. My husband just set up the whole puppy play room area while I was out running some errands and I suspect they won't be in that whelping box much at all anymore. In fact, I'll probably remove it and put crates in there by next weekend. You should see a lot more action over this week. They are getting much more playful. 

Christy, it took two hours to de-mat Martha and that was just from missing two days of brushing due to pups. It was crazy! She felt so good after that bath, and she was looking beautiful too. Food motivated is going to be a marker of my pups, huh? It is so funny that several of you with Tinky pups say that because Tinky was my WORST for trying to motivate with food. It didn't intrigue her at all until I accidentally dropped a piece of Butterball turkey lunchmeat when she was about 8 months old. FINALLY, I found something that would work for her! Ha ha!

Laurie, Galleta gets sooooo wound up when she gets excited (happy or upset) and always ends up scooching backwards at full speed. It's hilarious. A lot of times she lets out a yap with it. (That was my daughter in the play area with pink socks. My socks are black today. ) 

Poornima, she sure did! Now I just have to keep up on it. I think she'll probably get two baths a week at this rate - at least for a little while. The puppies are brutal to her hair.


----------



## Leeann

Thanks Kimberly, I was just catching a lot of action then I believe your DH was taking the puppies out and Martha was pacing LOL. They are so adorable and fun to watch.


----------



## Havtahava

Due to some housework going on, our house is a little cooler today, so the puppies were not happy being out too long and really trying to get into the whelping box and we put the heating pad back in there. They are all sleeping soundly right now, but with the new layout the camera can't see them if they are inside the box. They will be out again this evening, but that will probably be closer to 6pm Pacific.

FYI: Tomorrow, one of the adoptive families is coming, so I'll shut off the camera while they are here. If I remember, I'll post a warning here first. We just had two deaths in the family this week so things are a little hectic with things that need to be done.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Kimberly- I'm sorry to hear about the deaths in your family. I hope it wasn't one of your grandparents that you have mentioned previously. Family losses are tough, especially at this time of year. My condolences.

I've been loving the puppy cam. I watched little Galleta stick her face right into the camera last night. They're all such adorable puppies. You better tell the visiting family how lucky they are to get one!


----------



## JanB

Kimberly, I'm sorry for your losses. My sympathies!


----------



## good buddy

Kimberly, I'm sorry to hear about the losses in your family. Holidays and puppies are handful enough.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I am so sorry to hear about the losses in your family! Things are already tough to handle this time of year so I'm sure it's worse for you to handle. My condolences.

I actually was able to catch your daughter playing with the puppies today. Too cute. I am jealous of the adoptive families because they get to take these little girls home with them!


----------



## ama0722

I am sorry for your loss and we all understand  Just can't wait to see more of the girls and that lucky adoptive family will be thrilled tomorrow I am sure! Tell them if they want an audience I am willing to live vicariously!


----------



## mintchip

Kimberly--do you pick the dog for them? Can they choose?


----------



## Havtahava

One of the deaths was in our extended family and died in Iraq this week. The other was my grandmother, who died today at noon. She just had to get one more year under her belt before she left us, I guess.  She is not one of the grandparents that I've previously mentioned though. I've been fortunate to keep most of my grandparents for the majority of my adult life.


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, we don't do any final pairing of puppies to families until after the temperament testing when they are 7 weeks old, but this particular family (that is coming tomorrow) will get a lot of say in choosing between Canela and Salsa.

Galleta will be staying here for sure until I do the conformation evaluation at 8 weeks old with several breeders. At that time, we'll decide if she is staying or going to be adopted.


----------



## mckennasedona

Kimberly,
I'm sorry to hear of the deaths in your family. My condolences.


----------



## Laurief

I am not surprised that you are thinking of keeping Galleta - she is a PIP!!! She is so active! I got such a kick out of yesterday afternoons antics. Martha, who has the sweetest face!!, was dragging two pups around who wanted to nurse and she wanted nothing of it, it was hilarious. Who is the one who stays in the box so often?
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

I am IN LOVE with Martha!! I get tears in my eyes when I see her with her pups. She is such a beautiful girl!! Kimberly, can I have her for a while????


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Susan. 

Laurie, the girls take turns deciding who wants to be in the box. Last evening, I think it was Canela, but I'm not sure. That little leapord print blanket has a heating pad under it now, so the girls keep sacking out on it instead of trying to get back into the box.

This morning when I turned on the camera, I did my usual "Good morning puppies!" greeting and Galleta started to run over to me wagging her tail furiously, but she stopped just out of my reach wagging, hoping I'd come in and pick her up. Since I'm not fully dressed, and the camera picks up so much more, I opted to just say hello instead. LOL Canela and Salsa both sat up and wagged, but refused to leave the heating pad for the moment. Smart pups!

In regard to having Martha for a while, anything is possible! Ha ha!


----------



## Laurief

Wow - I will hold you to that possibility!! She is a beauty!! I just love the spunk in Galleta!! Martha looks so tiny, is she on the smaller side?


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, first I want to say I am sorry for your losses.

Last night I finally got to see the pups in full swing. You were sitting in the play area with them, and I can't believe how cute they were. It is so fun to watch this, because these are the stages I missed with my own dogs. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Laurief

Michele is so right - how lucky the new parents of these pups are that they have had the opportunity to watch them for the first 8-10 weeks of their lives!! What a nice gift to them!


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Martha is my smallest. She measures in at 10" tall (shoulder height), but she's very dainty and finer boned. She is the anomoly in her family with sturdy brothers and two solid parents. I'm hoping that the sturdiness of Sparky's side will bring that back out for the pups. Dainty is cute, but not the look I prefer in Havanese.

The duck just got placed as a barrier to the electric cord. They can't chew it yet, but no sense in letting any preference for gnawing on cords to get started. That pad will only be there for a portion of the day.


----------



## Havtahava

You're welcome Michele! Did you see them all getting their nails trimmed? That's always fun at that age. That's where Salsa's spunkiness really came out! LOL

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the web cam. It's a dual-edged sword for the new families, I think. They watch, but it makes them want to come over and hold them and interact personally too.


----------



## Laurief

Oh believe me, I would handle the desire to do so If I could get an opportunity like this! This was a very generous thing for you to do for them, and for us as well. I am afraid you are just adding to the MHS in all of us!


----------



## ama0722

Galleta was my favorite from the get go :whoo: so if we get to watch her grow up more that will be a treat as well!!! I liked her head the best  Kimberly, do most breeders know which one they want to keep right away? I would imagine it is hard to be partial for conformation because you also fall in love with personalities as well?

I like the new set up too! I just had a chance to see it and this will give them a lot more room to run around- better for action shots!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Check out that smart Mommy - kids are napping so she decided to grab a quick one too!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly, I am so sorry for your losses. It is so hard and two at once makes it even more difficult.

I am so happy to hear you are thinking of keeping one of the girls! It would be so hard to pick just one if they all come out good for conformation!! I love your new setup and I think the pups do too!


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, that was so funny. You were brushing the girls, and Martha jumped in like "Mom, brush me!" She is so cute and looks really nice after her bath. She is loving the attention from you right now.


----------



## Havtahava

For the most part, all of my dogs love their grooming time. I do try to start them out right away - even the puppies. I just run a brush over them, or a comb, and do it on a regular basis so they associate it with good feelings - not just mat removal. The brush is also pretty stimulating, so Canela and Galleta are ready to play after that. Salsa is grateful to just have the blanket to herself it seems. 

Libby (& Amanda too), I only breed to try go get one that will contribute to the breed, so I always have one or two in mind in a litter to keep - whether to co-own with someone else, to have live here, or to replace one of my current dogs. At this point, I've gotten a little too much into the showing part (enjoying it probably a bit more than I should), so am also keeping markings in mind. That's not the best way to go, but when you like showing, it does play a part into it. I love Canela's head so far, but her markings (placement and color) took her out of the running in my mind. Salsa reminds me WAY too much of her mother, and since I already have a Martha and am trying to improve on her, that knocked her out of the running. I don't like to put all my hopes on one puppy, especially so early, but if she doesn't turn out, then there will be another family that will be glad.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I am so sorry for your losses~
That is so hard around the holidays.
Katie


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Katie.


----------



## Havtahava

Four sleeping Havanese sweeties


----------



## Lina

Oh how sweet! I want to snuggle in a take a nap with them. 

I have that same duck for Kubrick! Though it's in a drawer until he destroys the pig.


----------



## Havtahava

How funny. We have the pig too. I have no idea where we got them, but now that I'm typing this, I suspect Pet Edge. I have a sheep too, but it is still in the "new toys" cabinet.


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

That's such a cute picture. Their toys are very adorable too. Looks like you have an extensive collection there. I saw Brittany tossing some cute toys for the puppies yesterday.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I am very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you.

We had to put one of the toy boxes outside the pen to anchor down that wall because I found two of the pups wandering down the hallway on their own last night. Imagine my surprise when I started walking and saw a little shadow moving around at my feet! When the puppies get larger and stronger, I'll have to rearrange everything one more time so they can't push it open. For now, it is open to the furniture in the background, and the wall behind them. Eventually, they'll want to start chewing the flooring, so I'll have to make that inaccessible as well.

Our visitors will be here any minute, so if the camera goes off for the next hour or more, that is why.


----------



## Julie

My deepest symapthy Kimberly for the losses in your family.:hug:


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I do think it was Petedge because that's where I got them from! I didn't get the sheep, though. LOL.


----------



## casperkeep

How do I get to see the puppies? Wanting to see them!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, those puppies are romping about right now! And Martha looks to be joining them! Kimberly, you will have trouble keeping these girls down! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

Can someone please share how we can see the puppies....thanks!!!!


----------



## anneks

PM Kimberly and she can give you a user name, password and link to the camera.

Sorry for your loses Kimberly. It always hardest around the holidays!


----------



## dboudreau

I too send my condolences to your family. 

:hug: Debbie & Sam


----------



## Lilly's mom

I am so sorry for your loss. The puppies are almost always asleep when I check on them:frusty:. I need to check more often I guess:biggrin1:.


----------



## casperkeep

Kimberly I am sorry to hear about your loss...will say a prayer for family tonight!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Kimberly 
So sorry for your loss . My condolences to you and your family .. I have been out of the lop for a few days due to illness .
Hopefully 2008 will be a better year . Not that 2007 did not have it positives like two beautiful litter of adorable puppies !!
I know how difficult it can be when you lose loved ones .. Take care ..


----------



## ama0722

It is kind of more interactive for us now. I just played where is waldo this morning  I found one pup and then searched around and found Martha sleeping on the tile! Dora prefers cooler surfaces and does that all the time. Or did she just want a break from the little ones? Is that the same whelping box? I thought I remember it being white or do I just remember the insides?

Oh and I just found the other two hiding behind the big duck!!! Too cute  I can't wait to see them running around the place though!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Cosmosmom, I hope you are feeling better. 2007 was a great year for us and we're still looking forward to everything in store for 2008. Take care of yourself.

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone. You're so nice.

The girls are getting to be hilarious. They are now four weeks old. After a couple other things that need to be done today, we'll be working on those pictures. If nothing else gets in the way, I'll post them sometime after noon (Pacific). 

The girls wag their tails a lot! I've never seen such waggy tails in Havanese so you can't help but smile when they do it. This is a very fun stage.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, it's the same whelping box. The interior has a bright white ledge and the lining was almost always white, so that is probably what you remembered as white. The DuraWhelp logo is on the inside on the dark grey sides.


----------



## Havtahava

For being 4 weeks old, we took some different kinds of photos to capture one of their newest favorite activies - eating! These gals are chow hounds (pun intended). They were always trying to get into Mama Martha's food and I was afraid they were going to choke on the small kibble, but now they get their own and don't even care about hers. I've never had puppies that were so eager to eat dog food, tried to eat every single bit, and didn't get it all over themselves. These gals are neat eaters, so I don't have many funny photos of them covered in food like I've been able to get in the past.









Just after the food was put down - they ran over and started eating immediately.









Guess who the biggest piggy is?









Two paws in the food, but still pretty neat.









Salsa pushed a little out and had to clean it up immediately. Got to love a neat freak!









Even on a closer exam, you can see they are pretty clean about eating. Amazing.


----------



## Havtahava

Some four week candids:









Galleta









Canela (the messiest eater)









Salsa jumping up and swatting mom in the rear


----------



## mckennasedona

My goodness, they sure are enjoying that food. Like manna from heaven!! So cute.


----------



## Laurief

Thank you Kimberly, this has been so much fun!! yesterday (I think) I was watching you and your daughter interact with them! I have noticed that about their tail wagging, they wag them so hard that their little butts sway back & forth - it is too funny.
When you come out for Westminster you are bringing Martha to come live with me right????


----------



## Amy R.

So cute, Kimberly. Those little piggies are growing so fast. What fun!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly - how fun to see them eat. Now maybe poor Martha can have her food to herself.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, and here is a video. I didn't realize there was no backlighting on the camera when I was shooting it, so it is really dark. Sorry about that. You can still see how ferocious they were about eating all they could as fast as possible. It was like they were starving!






They even ignored me when I called them, which is a first! They usually run to me when I call them. ha ha!


----------



## ama0722

They are so cute! You see them all in the food like they love it! Not like they want to play in it. I love the little pic of Galleta by herself though!


----------



## Laurief

I barely get any work done just watchin your pups, I cant imagine if I had some of my own! Soooo sweet!


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, these 4 week old pups are SO cute, I can't decided which one I like most, they're all differently cute.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, the puppies are getting so big! And they are still beautiful, of course!  I love the video of them eating. Especially when you moved Galleta and she was just like "ok there's food here too!" LOL.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Great video, I just love the way the girls attack the food. As my mom used to say a hungry baby that eats well is a healthy baby. I guess same applies to puppies.


----------



## Amy R.

Wow, they are ravenous. Just growing so fast. I love Galleta in the bowl!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Galleta is a hoot! These girls are so much fun to watch. Yesterday, they were romping when it suddenly looked like Martha was doing a RLH around their area. I'm not sure what she was doing, but she was jumping around and moving so fast. The pups suddenly went to a corner and just watched her antics. Martha looks so beautiful with her bath and grooming. I'm sure the pups take a toll on her coat!


----------



## Havtahava

Really, Jeanne? I totally missed that. I wonder what was going on. It sounds funny and unlike Martha. Oh wait - I bet I know what was happening. Hillary was out for a bit. Martha is so worried that Hillary is going to try to mother her pups so she goes nuts if she is out in the living room. She was probably running around trying to let Hillary know there was no way to get in the puppy pen.


----------



## Laurief

Jeanne, I saw that too! I was wondering what she was doing. I thought maybe some of the babies were out with Kimberly and she was upset. She looked quite agitated. Glad to know she was just protecting her brood.


----------



## Leeann

Quick everyone Kimberly is playing with the puppies


----------



## mintchip

I can't get the web cam......thought it was down due to the storm


----------



## Leeann

It has been down most of today but up and running again now Yea!


----------



## Havtahava

I did have it shut down most of the day because I needed the bandwidth on our network, but it is running now. While playing with the girls, I discovered that Galleta now has all four canines! ouch! The other two are still toothless, but they seem to all follow Galleta's development with Canela a day behind, then Salsa a day behind her.


----------



## ama0722

They are so active tonight! See it is good that it is raining so I can stay in and watch puppies on cam!


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, their active periods are getting longer and more involved!

I removed the whelping box and put the crate in there instead and the girls took to it right away. For naptime, they head right over and crawl inside.


----------



## ama0722

Actually now that I look there is someone sleeping in it now!


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Actually now that I look there is someone sleeping in it now!


Is it Canela? I saw her go right in about a half hour ago. I was so surprised when she did it!


----------



## Julie

Kimberly they are just adorable! Thank you for getting them out.....Lacy got to see them too..we watched together! I just love the cute little tails all wiggling. That Salsa likes to bug momma for more food! So cute!!!!:hug:


----------



## Havtahava

You're welcome, Julie. I'm glad Lacy got to see them too.

Christy, I wasn't paying attention or I would have responded. Sorry. They naturally go in there all on their own. I try to work with their desire to go into a den, and starting next week, we'll start the real crate training for them, latching the door at night.

Canela's sleeping in Daddy's arms right now. She loves snuggling up with him, and Piaget keeps sneaking over for little peeks and sniffs.


----------



## marjrc

Suzanne, I've been enjoying all those pics you've been taking! What fun! Thank you, Kimberly for posting updated photos of the girls. They are beautiful!!! I have been trying for the past hour to connect, but I can't get through. It says "Internet cannot display page".  Oh pooh! 

My condolences on your family's losses. It isn't easy to go through these hardships, especially during the holidays. ((hugs))


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, what sweethearts!!! I would like one of each---one galetta, one canella, and one salsa. I couldn't possibly decide on a pup-- it's probably good for your families that you will make those choices.


----------



## whitBmom

Awwww, how cute they are Kimberly. They are growing so nicely and how shiny their little coats are.  Such cuties!!


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I know you must be very busy on your computer but I am really starting to have Fiesta puppy withdrawls. I would even settle for some new pictures, pleeease.


----------



## Havtahava

Leeann, we're having some cable trouble (which always happens a couple of days after a heavy rain) and I've been working with my ISP to see if they can get this resolved quickly. My connection is so slow that it is taking 10 minutes for each page to load. We did get the speed picked up a bit, but until I get all of these other computer tasks done (which should have only taken 30 minutes and is now on 3 hours), I can't do anything else.

Hopefully today will be the last day of no cam. I had it on last night for a bit and this morning, but I just can't have it on when I'm doing other things until I get the connection back up to speed.


----------



## Leeann

Thank you Kimberly, I figured you were working but did not realize all that rain would mess you guys up for so many days. Don't you hate when everything moves so slow.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I have the connection problem solved for now, so the girls are available to be viewed on the netcam. We added the tube and I pointed it towards the camera, so you can see inside if anyone climbs through it.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Kimberly they are really loving that tube… Salsa went all the way through then Canela went in but backed right out LOL Thank you for the puppy fix.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh good! Hey, you got to see one of them go through it before I did. I had to come back to the computer. Right after I put it in there, Galleta attempted to go through, but then did a turnaround and went back out really fast. It was cute. Canela just thought it was fun to lick and push it with her nose.


----------



## Havtahava

Lunchtime is almost over.


----------



## Leeann

Oh I missed lunch time.. What time is dinner?


----------



## Havtahava

We'll do dinner tonight at 5pm Pacific.


----------



## Leeann

Thanks Kimberly, that is 8 my time so I will be able to watch them tonight


----------



## Leeann

What dolls to watch eat dinner, I cant get over how neat they are about it.

I keep trying to get good pictures but it is sooo hard, I was able to catch this cute little bum going into the tunnel


----------



## anneks

Oh Kimberly, you are so lucky. That is one adorable litter you have there. I am sure I speak for the whole forum when I say thank you so much for so much access in seeing the puppies grow up. I love the pics, videos and the occasional glimpses on the live camera. It is so much fun!


----------



## ama0722

I missed dinner but tonight is wrestle-mania!!! Too cute! And boy are they active!


----------



## Havtahava

I'm really glad you guys are enjoying it.

Tomorrow, I was going to remove Martha from the mix and add Tinky for some new socializing. Wednesday:
Breakfast at 5am Pacific.
Tinky will join them at 10am Pacific.
Just in case you want to watch these on the webcam.


----------



## Leeann

Oh I cant wait to see Tinky join the kids.. I made a pop up reminder and put a sticky note on my monitor, now lets just hope I don’t get called into a meeting or something at that time.


----------



## good buddy

oh I really want to see that! I wonder how the puppies will respomd to Tinky ooh and I wonder how Tinky will be with Martha's puppies?? Darn IT still has me blocked at work though! Hmmmmm I might just have to work around this somehow! I don't want to miss out!


----------



## irnfit

Can you tape it for me, please. I'll be on my way for a haircut appt. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Me too!! I will be at hospital - please tape it!!


----------



## ama0722

We are all gonna call in to watch our favorite show


----------



## Havtahava

This morning's breakfast:


----------



## Havtahava

I'll see if we can make a recording of Tinky with the girls. If any of you were watching before breakfast, Martha was laying down, playing and rolling around with the girls this morning, giving them a playing lesson with manners. It was adorable.


----------



## Leeann

Wow Mom, while you were gone this other white dog came in and was smelling all my toys and everything, it was very exciting but I am exhausted now..

Thank you Kimberly, that was very fun to watch them interact with each other for the first time.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tinky's visit is over? How did it go? What happened?


----------



## Lilly's mom

OH Please post a video.


----------



## ama0722

props to 5 am risers but I am not one of them! Too bad I missed it ( I still can't get the camera to work at work!


----------



## Missy

I have missed out on so much on the puppy cam  I just never seem to catch it right. the fiesta chicks are so precious.


----------



## irnfit

I caught them today about 1pm, and they were having so much fun. They sure are a feisty bunch of girls. Little hot tamales!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Amazing the number of posts on this thread ..
You are right - they are special little tamales .. :flame:


----------



## Jane

Kimberly,

Why is Martha wearing a onesie? Are you wanting the puppies to nurse less, or only at certain times? 

The puppies are so cute - they were very active just a bit ago!


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, she's wearing a onesie for portions of the day for weaning the puppies. She still nurses a couple of times a day, but they can't come and nurse all day long. 

I think I caught some good video clips from this morning. I need to review them and see if I can get them uploaded.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I saw Martha in her oneside today! I was wondering if it was to start weaning the puppies or to protect her coat. Hope you're able to upload your videos, as I missed Tinky and the pups. I was going to have Maddie watch it, as she loves to see her Mom! :becky:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Kim is in with the puppies.


----------



## ama0722

I am sooooo jealous right now!


----------



## ama0722

Martha is so adorable in her onesie and I have to say the girls are totally wrestling. I keep trying to get a photo but i miss it-slight delay... this is too cute for words tonight!


----------



## good buddy

Oh I loved seeing Tinky with the puppies today! She was in perfect playstance with her head bowed down and hind end up trying to get Galleta to play and Galleta looked a bit taken aback LOL! After Tink had been in for awhile the puppies were all playing with each other and Salsa was rolling around on her back...so cute! It was really extra neat for me since Tinky is Rufus's mama and I could see how shse would've played with him and his litter when he was that age. I was overjoyed! Thank you so much for sharing this moment with us Kimberly. :whoo:


----------



## good buddy

oops! I got the wrong first pic! That was Tinky later trying to start some play with a toy! I couldn't figure out how to change the pics in my post so I'll just add in the one I wanted here! THIS is right quick after Tinky came in and that's Galleta in the corner.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the camera so much. I took a few short clips while Tinky was in the puppy area yesterday. Here is one called "Nacho Momma." Salsa decides to climb under Tinky to look for a drink and Tinky steps away, "I'm nacho momma."






At the end, she bows to Canela.


----------



## Havtahava

Tinky does a play pounce at Galleta and the goes over and apologizes and lets her know that everything is OK.


----------



## Moko

I just LOVE the way those little babies wag their tails at the mommy's attention. They are amazingly beautiful pups!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Havtahava

That's their auntie Tinky getting to visit them. We are slowly introducing the other dogs from the household to expand their socialization. Mom laid outside the pen and gladly took a nap, grateful for the break from their rowdy play.


----------



## Havtahava

And here are three more short videos.

The first one is when Auntie Tinky first came into the puppy area. Canela was very excited to come climb on her back. "Look, it's a new climbing toy!"





Near the end of their playtime, the girls lost interest in Tinky and began wrestling with each other again. 




(At the very end, Canela reaches through the pen to bat at her sleeping mother.)

Lastly, here is Canela killing the Pipsqueak duck. (Ignore the wet spot on the potty pad.)


----------



## amy-ciara

Thank you so much for those nice videos !


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, thanks for the clips! I really enjoyed watching your adorable puppies interact. They're so kissable :kiss:


----------



## Jane

Oh! They are all eating now! How exciting!

Is it my imagination, or did Martha just go and round up the pups to come to the silver dish to eat???? One was already there, and then she went around and poked the other two pups with her nose and then they came over to eat. How cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Thank you, Kimberly, for putting up the video of Tinky with the puppies! I was so disappointed to have missed it yesterday. You know how much Maddie loves to see a picture or anything of Tinky on the computer. She reacts to her picture with kisses and pawing of the screen. I showed her the video of "Tink" and the pups this morning and quickly grabbed a camera, as she just laid there, totally enthralled. I had to play it over and over for her! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Maddie is a hoot! I love that girl. What a cute picture.

Jane, I had just stepped out of the room for a phone call, but my daughter said she thinks that is what you saw. If nothing else, they came running over because they know that once Momma is let near their food dish, she cleans it all up.


----------



## ama0722

The first video, I didn't think it was Tinky, she didn't move at first and in the second it was so cute how she was trying to get htem to play with her- maybe another week or two.

Maddie is so adorable! It is amazing she recognizes her on the computer!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Jane, I had just stepped out of the room for a phone call, but my daughter said she thinks that is what you saw. If nothing else, they came running over because they know that once Momma is let near their food dish, she cleans it all up.


Martha had started to eat, but then walked away from the food bowl and she made this wide circle around--towards the crate where one puppy was sitting and kind of nudged her as if to say, "Chow time!" and then the pup followed her and they all ate together. Martha is a great mother!! I was so impressed!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's cute, Jane. I'm sorry I missed it. 
That's the funny thing about having a camera in there - you guys might see things I miss!

Amanda, are you talking about the clip where Canela started climbing on her? That cracked me up. Tinky is such a patient girl and she always enjoys playing with puppies, which is why I wanted to introduce her first. She will let them climb on her, bite her, pull her tail, yank her ears, or whatever. However, she also growls when they get out of hand. Instinct is amazing because Galleta was getting too wild with Tinky yesterday and Tinky did a face-off with her and growled and Galleta backed off immediately. (Canela and Salsa were smart enough to just have fun with her and not get too wild.)


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly, it was the first one. She just didnt move and I thought it wasn't Tinky and you were messing with us at first! I don't have sound on at work so I didn't hear her telling them to knock it off- sounds like she knows who the boss is! It looked like in the later video, where they were ignoring her that she wanted them to play with her.

How did Martha respond to Tinky being in there?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Martha was grateful. At first, she took a walk around the house to make sure everything was in order (Beta Bitch at work!) and then she came back and laid right outside the pen and took a nap. She was glad to get some rest without them yanking on her or trying to nurse. 

If you look carefully in that next the the last video where the puppies grew tired of Tinky and started wrestling, Canela walks under Martha's dinner bowl and starts pawing her through the fence. I don't think you can see Martha, but that's her that Canela is trying to grab.


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I loved all the video's, hearling their little growls during play were the best.

Oh and Maddie watching her momma.. How sweet is that picture.


----------



## good buddy

haha!! I love the videos! It's great to hear all the voices. The pups are so cute with those tiny - but fierce growls! Tinky is the spitting image of Rufus! She makes those little growls just like he does! (or vice versa I guess) Larry saw the videos and couldn't stop saying how pretty Tinky is. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I love these videos-- they are so lady like even when they growl!!!! so so so sweet. Thank you!!!


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, just got to watch the videos and they are terrific. Thanks so much for taking the time to do this. Tinky is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly those girls are getting so pretty. What fun to see them play with Tinky - she's a fabulous auntie.


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, enjoyed the videos of Auntie Tinky and the girls. Benji started to paw the screen as he heard the girls playing.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes, the growls crack me up. There are some times when I leave the room that I can hear the playing get really wild and I have to come look because the little grrr, grrr, grrrs are just too cute to miss. It almost sounds like a purr.

One of these days, I'll set a time and turn on the sound on the camera, so you can hear them when they play without thinking anyone is watching. That is a few days away though.

Sorry in advance, but the camera won't be available today.


----------



## irnfit

Just watched all the girls. They're getting furry. It's fun to see their coats coming in now.


----------



## Poornima

I was at Kimberly's yesterday for a brief visit. The girls are so adorable. The coloring is changing....I think they are going to have more of Sparky coloring coming through as the black is turning more into dark golden brown. 

I took Lizzie (the girls' half-sister) with me and Galleta wanted to play with Lizzie. Lizzie wasn't too sure about what to do with the little moving stuffed toy! Canela was fast asleep and Salsa was busy warming up laps. Martah was such a sweetie. She is one proud and protective mom.


----------



## Havtahava

I agree with your assessment, Poornima. I think both Galleta and Canela are going to favor Sparky's coloring quite a bit. Salsa seems to be the spitting image of Martha in most every way though - coloring, markings, and structure. Galleta appears to have Martha's spitfire personality though. Then again, they are only five weeks old, so I may see changes in that area, but you've got the coloring nailed, I'm sure.

It was good to see you and Lizzie!


----------



## pjewel

Kimberly,

Those videos are great. It's so cute to see the puppies interact with auntie Tinky and each other. And Tinky of course, is just beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you, Geri.

And I just have to tell you that I love that photo of Milo in your avatar! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Elaine

Kimberly,
Thank you for the video's, it seems every time I try to check them out on the cam they are either sleeping or I can't find them. It is really fun to watch them grow since I am a ways away. How old will they be when we come down for the Santa Clara show on the 14th?
Geri, I agree Milo's pictures is very nice. He is becoming quit a handsome young man.


----------



## Havtahava

Elaine, they will be over 10 weeks old for the Santa Clara show and already in their new homes. If you are looking at the camera when they are sleeping now, you are picking some very small windows of time. These gals are active little playful bouncing goofballs! Ha ha! They seem to be playing more than the sleep now.


----------



## mintchip

Jeanne I love your photo of Maddie at the computer!
Thanks Kimberly for sharing all those great videos


----------



## Callalilly

Well that was exciting! I got to see them playing finally!! :whoo:
I seem to always log in to the webcam when they are napping. Which is adorable but to see them romping and playing is a real treat! Thanks again for the opportunity! 

Kimberly your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that is funny Lisa. She was in their playing and I was walking by and commented on the camera and she said, "No one has been watching since I've been in here" and I told her that not everyone moves the camera when they watch and as long as the camera is turned on, she had no idea if anyone was watching. Mom was right! Ha ha!

Were you watching when she had Piaget in there?


----------



## Callalilly

Oh Kimberly, hasn't she learned yet that Mom is always right!?!? :biggrin1:

Yes as a matter of fact she did have Piaget with her. It was very cute she was playing with them and the puppies at the same time, using his paws to bat at them. I watched for little bit, but to tell you the truth, I felt a little creepy watching her play with them, like I was snooping or something. Initially as I said I was excited to see them up and active as my timing is really bad usually.


----------



## Havtahava

Don't feel bad at all. We are all fully aware that there are other eyes in that area when we are visiting the pups. That's why the sound is off! 

I don't know if anyone has noticed, but if it is before 6am and the camera is on, sometimes I shut it off for just 1-2 minutes while I switch out potty pads because I don't want anyone seeing me that early. LOL!


----------



## ama0722

Everyone has their own kennel now! So I was thinking since the puppies are all spoken for, and I don't really want to deal with housebreaking all over again, Martha can just come live in Southern Cali!

Okay DH just saw me watching the pups and he walked up and screamed "go tunnel go tunnel!" He really likes your set up!


----------



## havanesebyha

Kimberly I was watching the puppies this morning on the cam and it was so funny! One of them kept digging under Martha's onesie to get to a nipple and Martha would turn around and the puppy held on ~ so determined! She was at it for more than 5 minutes then one of the other girls came over to mommy to see what was going on!


----------



## Jane

I usually don't check the cam so early (for me), but they are REALLY active this morning! How fun! Lots of motion and running and playing. If I keep watching this, I'll be late!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Libby, if the onesies aren't fresh out of the dryer (snug), then they can definitely find a way to get their heads inside and nurse anyway. LOL They are very persistent.

LOL - see you later Jane! They are busy buggers lately.


----------



## irnfit

I was lucky to catch them last night when Kimberly put the green tube in with them. They are so cute now. Kodi was sitting on my lap watching the fun, too.


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, I don't think they are quite sure what to think with the green & pink tube, except that I always go in with it. The center is solid, but the two ends have semi-collapsable sides that make noise like crinkling cellophane. It has a plush fabric on it that would be difficult to wash if one of them urinated inside so I don't leave it in the puppy area.

Did you see me being naughty with Galleta? We were having a "discussion": she would rear back and bark at me with her tail wagging, and I would bark back and it went on and on. I shouldn't have encouraged her, but it was a fun game. When I finally told her "quiet", she stopped immediately. That was good!


----------



## irnfit

I was watching a while last night, but Kodi was distracting me. He was being needy and wanted my attention. He kept jumping up in my face and licking me. Too bad there was no sound with all that barking going on. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

It has been very difficult for me to get a connection, but last Thursday, I finally did and was so excited! I was about to post here, and POOF! Our power went out due to high winds! :frusty: We had no power for an hour and by then, i was busy and haven't had a chance until now to check back. 

Kimberly, thank you for those clips!!! I LOVE watching them play. Tinky is a beautiful girl and so very patient with the pups. I am watching now, but the pups are just snoozing away.


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Kimberly, haven't been able to log on for a week now.. 
Just looking in now, and see "someone" cleaning the blankets  and tidying the area 
is that you?

My gosh they are too wiggly for the webcam-photo-tool hahahahaha!!!

It's soooo cute!!!!

They've really got a huge Queendom now don't they?!  you are too good 

they just love the tube!!!!


----------



## Suuske747

they are tooooo fast!!!!:frusty:


hahahahaha


----------



## Suuske747

Kimberly, you have a visitor, and she looks soooo happy!! But I don't think she knows she's being watched.......I'll send you her happy face in private 

Ah good, you put privacy mode on 

The lady looks soooo happy though  I know how she feels 
I am e-mailing the piccies now 

Give her my regards will you


----------



## Alexa

did anything change from the original password? I checked this weeks ago and it worked just fine, but when I tried today I can't get in for some reason?

Alexa


----------



## Suuske747

It's on privacy mode, Kimberly has a very happy visitor in the pen with the pups


----------



## Havtahava

Suzanne, I think that was my daughter you saw, if she was changing out the crate bedding. 

I just got the pictures too. That was Jeanne (Maddies Mom here) and she came over for a visit. Maddie came over to visit her momma and Jeanne came to see the puppies. It ended up that Canela went nuts trying to engage Maddie in play. I think both of the girls (Canela & Maddie) thought they were the same size. Maddie thought she was a small pup and Canela thought she was a big one! Ha ha!

(Replying your your email now...)


----------



## Lilly's mom

Where is everyone? The pen is EMPTY.


----------



## Havtahava

They are in there. If you point the camera lens down and to the right, you'll see them in the orange bed. They are all wiped out from their fun visitors this morning.


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> I just got the pictures too. That was Jeanne (Maddies Mom here) and she came over for a visit. Maddie came over to visit her momma and Jeanne came to see the puppies. It ended up that Canela went nuts trying to engage Maddie in play. I think both of the girls (Canela & Maddie) thought they were the same size. Maddie thought she was a small pup and Canela thought she was a big one! Ha ha!


This is so funny, I went on the cam and saw someone sitting in the pen and said to myself "Oh someone is visiting their puppy" and I went to click off thinking this should be a private moment and as I moved the mouse to click the x I realized "Wait a min, that person looks familiar.., Could someone from the forum be getting a puppy from Kimberly? " I still was not 100% sure whom it was till I read your post. Jeanne you are such a lucky girl, I want to come over and play with the puppies and Riley wants to come play with Maddie while we are in town also.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Leeann- I *AM* a lucky girl! Those little chicas are so adorable! They're full of spunk, and just before we left, Tinky and Maddie were playing furiously, and little Canela wanted in on the action! The puppies followed Maddie around like their big sister. Maddie had a blast with both Tinky and the puppies. Believe me, there were alot of butts in the air in a play stance. Yes, Maddie would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to play with Riley, too! I think they're 2 peas in a pod. I took a few pics of the pups, but wanted to leave it up to Kimberly to post them if she wanted. I've e-mailed them to her. Unfortunately, no camera could capture just how adorable they are. I don't know how Kimberly gets anything done with these cuties around.


----------



## Havtahava

You caught some fun shots, Jeanne. I'll try to post some of them in a bit.

By the way, the web cam is down for an indefinite amount of time. We had to reconfigure our home network and the camera will be the last to be added back to the network. *The web cam will probably be offline for a week.*


----------



## Suuske747

A whole weeeeeek!!*faints*


----------



## Leeann

Yikes a whole week with no puppies, Kimberly you are just going to have to post lots of pictures for us puppy crazed people.


----------



## marjrc

Suzanne, you're funny! I hope you fainted on something soft. :biggrin1:

Lucky you, Jeanne!! It sounds like it was a fun time. I imagine you gals couldn't stop smiling. These Havs bring such joy!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Suzanne, I knew this day would come.......are you okay?? No puppies for a whole week! 
Maybe some others will pick up the slack for us, at least with still photos. We haven't seen Kathy's litter for awhile or Elaine's.........


----------



## Suuske747

*sighs*
I don't know....at the moment I am still standing strong....but hey, it's only the first day...... *grins*

I guess I'll have to bother Sierra more often hihihihi


----------



## ama0722

Wow, our houses are sure going to be clean by the end of the week!!!

Kimberly-better charge up that digital camera as we can't quit cold turkey!


----------



## juliav

Oh no, no puppies for a whole week!!!! :faint:


----------



## Doggie Nut

As ususal, I am late to the party! Could someone please tell this clueless person how to see the puppies?? Reading your comments makes me want to see the cutie pies!


----------



## Havtahava

The web cam will be online again tomorrow if I get everything connected correctly. Be forewarned that you may see some potty area shots now that they are heading over to the potty area on their own and that is in full view of the camera. (It is down to one small pad now and they are hitting it with 90% accuracy.) I just ask that you be kind and not post any disgraceful shots of the girls if you happen to witness them. 

If any of you with the camera access would like to have sound added, I'm considering turning on the sound for their evening rough-n-tumble routine. It will probably be from 6-10pm tomorrow with a nap occuring at some point during that time, but some definite rowdy business too. I will be gone for a portion of that time so there is some likeliness for crazy antics and lots of rowdy behavior. Send me an email (preferred) or a PM if you want sound activated on your account.


----------



## Suuske747

Havtahava said:


> I just ask that you be kind and not post any disgraceful shots of the girls if you happen to witness them.


Wooooohooooo!! I survived!!!
:whoo::whoo:

hhmmm......was that comment directed at anyone in particular ? *grins*

*I* would of course never even think about doing that.....*ROFLOL*


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Take that comment as you will, Suzanne.


----------



## Suuske747




----------



## ama0722

Are we talking 6pm our time??? I think I am speaking for both Lina and I when we say we want to hear the puppies!!! Also aren't we do a picture? 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Well, I've had the camera on all day long, but when I tried to look at it on my monitor it says that it hasn't been connected to the network at all. LOL! I'll need to figure out what I did wrong and get it working before I can even give you guys sound. I can't even give you a picture right now. Sheesh.


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly any chance of getting some new







of those cute girls of yours? I really miss seeing them.


----------



## Havtahava

I have been bad at taking pictures the last two weeks (too many crazy things going on to interrupt my plans), but I'll see if we can't get some Monday for you.


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: We will be waiting, they must be getting so big by now.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I'll be anxiously awaiting pics then!


----------



## lfung5

Wow, I love these videos of the pups. I just love they way Tinky interacts with them!


----------



## Havtahava

Linda, I'm glad you enjoyed them.

I did get out and took some bare minimum photos. I hope to get some better pictures later this week, but they are going to be professionals models by the time we do their soaped photos later this week.

Here are some pictures of them at 7.5 weeks old.




























I caught one picture of Canela enjoyed the grass, even though it was cold and a bit prickly from drying out. She was very happy and interested in all the new sounds, smells and textures.










And Galleta's eyebrows are cracking me up!








Anyone else seeing a similarity?


----------



## Leeann

Oh Kimberly these are the best.. Thank you for the updated pictures, wow 7.5 weeks already its hard to beleave.


----------



## ama0722

Wow have they grown! Looking like little Neezers now! I think all Galleta needs is a Cuban! But seriously, I want them all!!!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Aaaawwww Kimberly, thanks for the sweet pics and the laugh :eyebrows: I think I have a favorite pup now: SALSA. But they're truly all adorable.


----------



## good buddy

How fun! They all look like little doggies now! For "bare minimum" you got some lovely photos. :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, it's one thing seeing them on the puppy cam, but these close-up shots of their faces are the best! They are gorgeous little girls, each with a different face. The Groucho comparison is a hoot.


----------



## Guest

Ohhhhh, Kimberly..they are just absolutly beautiful!!!

I love the last shot of Galleta..she needs a cuban cigar to complete the Groucho look..


----------



## Callalilly

Kimberly,

Thank you for these pictures, they are really great! The coloring is amazing in Galleta and Canela, just so striking. Of course I've always been a big fan of Salsa, she's really something.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I can't believe how big the girls have gotten and all so pretty!!! I think I am inlove with little Salsa, she just has the sweetest face.


----------



## DAJsMom

I just love Galleta's face! Such an adorable expression!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, they are all absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe how big they are already! Galleta's Groucho eyebrows crack me up.

And Salsa is still my favorite.


----------



## Havtahava

Apparently, Martha and/or Sparky are carrying the black eyebrow gene (that's a made up gene in case anyone thinks I'm serious) because if you look at all three of them, they all have it. Canela has one less defined than the other, but all of their eyebrows seem to be getting more distinct as the weeks go by.


----------



## Olliesmom

THEY ARE ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly are you going to be doing their temperament test this week also?


----------



## Havtahava

Done. That's done when they turn 7 weeks old. The conformation evaluation & soaping is at 8 weeks old.


----------



## ama0722

Can we hear about them? Is it like what you first thought about their temperments?


----------



## Leeann

Thanks Kimberly I dont know why I always think its at 8 week :frusty:

I too would love to hear about them.


----------



## Missy

Ohhh Kimberly--- I just can't stop smiling enough to see the screen to tupe (see) I am smiling so big my eyes are all squinty. 

They are just so so so precious. I have been really busy writing for work lately so I have not been checking tthe puppy cam---- wow what a change. Neezers for sure. look at those faces!!!!! I need a girl:cheer2:


----------



## whitBmom

Wow, already 7.5 weeks!! I have been so busy with work as well that I get on for a bit and then my screen just sits on the forum... LOL Must look like I am on all the time... lol

Kimberly, your little havanese are just adorable and I love little Salsa's expression. I cannot wait to hear the results of your temperment testing as well as to find out who is your next show potential. Exciting news!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

The puppy cam must be down, so I checked this thread and found pictures of those hot tamales! Oh they are so cute! And the eyebrows on Galleta are to die for! I love the color changes too. I'm anxious to hear what the temperament testing says, but if they're anything like their Mama, they'll all be sweethearts. From watching the pups at your house, Kimberly, I'm betting you found alot of cockiness and confidence in Galleta! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ What adorable little ladies you've got there! Thanks for posting such adorable pix.


----------



## Amy R.

Be still my heart ! Galleta has stolen it ! They are all beautiful, Kimberly, and I can't believe how fast they've grown.


----------



## Lola

How do you get to the puppy cam everyone has been watching. I would love to see that. They are so adorable!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Sorry folks. The puppy cam has been down for a little while and I am not sure when I can get it back up again. I am not planning to put any time into reconnecting it before next Monday evening. I just have too full of a plate to work on that and the girls are needing more individual interaction now. If I get it connected again, I'll post it here first.

Tomorrow is a big day for them. Between a morning of some young children socialization, some adult visitors, and a trip to Grandma's, with an afternoon of full physicals and vaccines, I think they will have a full day.

The temperament testing showed:
Galleta was mostly 3's with a few 2's in there. (Yes, Jeanne, you nailed it!)
Canela and Salsa had were almost equally split between 3's & 4's, but both had more 3's. (See below for the meanings.)

All three of the girls shocked me on the *Touch Sensitivity *section. This is where you put pressure between two toes, gradually increasing it until the puppy shows discomfort. My past experience is that all my Havanese pups have done poorly in this area and are very sensitive, but the Fiesta Litter all got the top scores. I had to have my evaluator re-do this section to be sure, and then I tested them myself later because I thought she may have been too gentle. I'm hoping this will give the girls an advantage when it comes to grooming feet especially!

*Mostly 1's* A puppy that consistently scores a 1 in the temperament section of the test is an extremely dominant, aggressive puppy who can easily be provoked to bite. His dominant nature will attempt to resist human leadership, thus requiring only the most experienced of handlers. _This puppy is a poor choice for most individuals and will do best in a working situation as a guard or police dog._

*Mostly 2's* This pup is dominant and self-assured. He can be provoked to bite; however he readily accepts human leadership that is firm, consistent and knowledgeable. _This is not a dog for a tentative, indecisive individual. In the right hands, he has the potential to become a fine working or show dog and could fit into an adult household, provided the owners know what they are doing. _

*Mostly 3's *This pup is outgoing and friendly and will adjust well in 
situations in which he receives regular training and exercise. He has a 
flexible temperament that adapts well to different types of 
environment, provided he is handled correctly. _May be too much dog 
for a family with small children or an elderly couple who are sedentary._

*Mostly 4's* A pup that scores a majority of 4's is an easily controlled, 
adaptable puppy whose submissive nature will make him continually 
look to his master for leadership. _This pup is easy to train, reliable 
with kids, and, though he lacks self-confidence, makes a high-quality 
family pet. He is usually less outgoing than a pup scoring in the 3's, 
but his demeanor is gentle and affectionate._

*Mostly 5's* This is a pup who is extremely submissive and lacking in self-confidence. He bonds very closely with his owner and requires regular companionship and encouragement to bring him out of himself. _If handled incorrectly, this pup will grow up very shy and fearful. For this reason, he will do best in a predictable, structured lifestyle with owners who are patient and not overly demanding, such as an elderly couple. _
*Mostly 6's* A puppy that scores 6 consistently is independent and uninterested in people. He will mature into a dog who is not demonstrably affectionate and who has a low need for human companionship. _In general, it is rare to see properly socialized pups test this way; however there are several breeds that have been bred for specific tasks (such as basenjis, hounds, and some northern breeds) which can exhibit this level of independence. To perform as intended, these dogs require a singularity of purpose that is not compromised by strong attachments to their owner. _​


----------



## good buddy

I really miss watching them, but it sounds like you have your hands full! The temperment test results are fun to hear! I was thinking that cute Salsa would have one extra 4! I haven't been able to watch her lately, but she ws such a cuddlebug always curling up in ssomeones lap for a snuggle! Isn't that curious about the touch sensativity test? Is mama Martha less sensative too? My little guy was snuggled on my lap a minute ago, but I couldn't resist feeling his footie, so he got peeved with me and wanted down! No toucha da footie!


----------



## Havtahava

Yes! They really do seem to take after their mothers. That's why it is so important to not breed a dog with a poor temperament. 

Rufus may not like you playing with his toes, but I bet he loves getting his belly rubbed!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Rufus may not like you playing with his toes, but I bet he loves getting his belly rubbed!


 He sure does!!


----------



## Havtahava

Like his momma!


----------



## Jane

Kimberly, 

The scale descriptions of 1 - 6 were fascinating!! I'm trying to figure out where my boys fit in :biggrin1: 

My friend chose a beagle who fitted the 1 & 2 description as a puppy and they are having a heckuvatime with him now 

I miss the puppy cam but understand that you really have a full plate right now!


----------



## mckennasedona

Interesting descriptions of the temperment test scores. Like Jane, I'm trying to figure out where my girls fit it. I'll bet Sedona is 4's right across the board. McKenna, hmmm, I wonder.

Just checked the test items. Sedona would definitely have a couple of 3's in there. She wouldn't dream of fetching something and not bringing it right back!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, that is so interesting about the scores! I hadn't read that before. Kubrick is definitely 3 across the board. I might have once said that he had a couple of 4's in him but not anymore, LOL.

Can puppies change their temperament with time or is it always the same as when they were 7 weeks?

Salsa seems like the right kind of girl for me! You know you want to give her to me.


----------



## Julie

I'm just catching up on this thread......
I'm so glad I did--or I'd of missed the cute updated photos! They are so cute-and really coming into their own. I love Salsa,and have from the start,but Galleta sure has pretty markings. Sounds like they all have great temperments too----

I bet they are alot of fun now......:bounce:


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly thank you for sharing on how the girls scored on their test with us. I think I have read this post several times trying to figure out where I could place my boys as well. I tried to go back to when they were puppies and how they acted with the different things when they first came home. Let see Monte being my gentle loving little guy I would say would be a mixture of 3 & 4’s. Riley on the other hand I would guess 2 & 3’s, Maddie reminds me a lot of what Riley is like.


----------



## ama0722

This is pretty interesting. I thought even more interesting was the number ones make the best police dogs??? Well I think I would put Dora in the 3-with quite a few 4's as she is very submissive. Belle would definitely have some 2's (maybe a one when it comes to making her do something she doesn't want to do!) and a few 3's when it benefits everyone involved. 

But Kimberly- I really do need a good foot model so it sounds like Galleta will be perfect for me!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

I honestly don't know if you can do the temperament testing with much accuracy beyond that 7-week mark, especially with Havanese because they are generally so trainable. The purpose of the temperament test is to be able to most accurately predict their emerging personalities, but it also has to be done before the first fear period starts at 8-10 weeks old.

My hope is that most Havs would end up being mostly 3's and or 4's across the board as adults if they are placed in the right situation.

I'm glad you guys enjoyed reading it though. Between the Super Dog stimulation, the Rules of 7's, the socialization, trips away from home, the temperament testing, the physicals, and the conformation evaluations, I start feeling like I've got a pretty good grasp on who these puppies are and what they will be like when they get older. Of course, they can still surprise me.


----------



## Missy

I just went back and looked at the pictures again-- I am in love with little Galletta, boy does she have perfect face coloring - -dark enough around the eyes to hide staining but light enough to show off those beautiful brown eyes
and enough white to make her look adorable-- and those eyebows!!!! and that stance--- ahhhhhh...the pangs of love...do you know who she is going to yet Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava

She's not going anywhere for now, Missy. 
I'm going to run her on for a while.


----------



## HavSerenity

Took a good day to go through all of the posts  I really enjoyed the Fiesta puppy adventure!! Kimberly, it is so fantastic of you to share so much with everyone. The girls are just amazing not to mention completely adorable!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly-
Are you back and unpacked cause I need an update on my girls!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Unpacked? Ha! However, I was so glad to spend the day with the girls today. I took Carmella (formerly known as Canela) to her adoptive home today, as a surprise. I went over there to help puppy proof the home and talk with Carmella's new mother, but since it was Valentine's Day, I thought it would be fun to show up with Carmella too. We spent a little time over there and they had a blast together. 

Then, we came home and just hung out and played for their 10-week birthday. Late this afternoon, we headed down to the Santa Clara showgrounds and met Elaine there. The girls were all microchipped, and played with their daddy, Sparky, their grandma, Missy, and some half-siblings too. That was a wonderful to watch. They had so much fun! Unfortunately, I'm still partially brain-dead from the traveling and forgot my camera. I would have loved to just show you some of the runlikehells that the girls were doing there. It was hilarious!

Happy 10-week birthday to Galleta, Carmella & Salsa!


----------



## ama0722

Okay-travel brain, we will let it slide you didn't take the camera! What a great valentine's day though. I bet her new family (and I love the name- it makes me think sopranos!) I think we need new 10 week old bday pics when you get settled!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

I can't believe the girls are 10 weeks already!!!! Happy birthday Galetta, Carmella and Salsa. 
We look forward to their updated pictures.


----------



## Lina

Happy birthday to the Fiesta girls!!! I hope we get to see pictures soon! I've missed them.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, I can't believe those sweeties are 10 weeks old already. Yes, we need pics of those little girls!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I just have to say you are the best. What an amazing surprise that must have been for Carmella's forever mom. And then a Hav family reunion and RLH's to boot!!!! I would say that had to be the perfect day for a HAV. and I am floored that you went to help puppy proof a house and just happened to bring the little furball for Valentines Day. Once again, If I ever get a third--I would be honored if you were the one to give my little girl her start in life... I can't wait to see the 10 week pictures too. What age do they go to their forever homes?


----------



## Havtahava

I will work on those pictures this afternoon, even before I begin unpacking. I am heading back out to the Santa Clara show for the morning.

Thank you, Missy. That is really sweet.

They stay here until they hit their 10-week birthday. Carmella goes home at the end of this weekend. Salsa will stay here just a wee bit longer, but probably sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Happy Birthday Girls!!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Oh my they are so adorable! I want one so bad!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, they had so much fun today in the gorgeous weather and all the Havanese so close. I opened the door to my trolley and let them run around with all the people having lunch together, knowing they wouldn't venture far. Sure enough, they probably spent about 30 minutes bouncing around and Galleta leading a few runlikehells under chairs and around feet. Salsa ended up in Susan (mckennasedona)'s husbands arms somehow.  Sally caught some of the most beautiful photos of them.

Sally, thank you for posting that!


----------



## dboudreau

Wow, where has the time gone. The girls are 10 weeks old already Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mintchip

It was a great day!


----------



## Lina

I am SO jealous of all of you that got to see the three girls. I wish I could have been there.

Great pics Sally!


----------



## juliav

Awww, the girls are just gorgeous!!! I just want to hug and squeeze them.


----------



## Jane

Great photos, Sally! The three girls were SO cute bouncing around together. I'd forgotten how little Havs can move like rabbits! They were adorable. Thank goodness our friend Joe was guarding them from the side road nearby when they started to get a little more courageous.


----------



## Suuske747

Congratulations Fiesta-ladies!!!


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, they are beautiful! Their coats are gorgeous.


----------



## Havtahava

Aw, thanks. I wish I could take credit for their coats, but those puppy coats really are wonderful. In fact, they all need baths pretty bad. I'm taking them in for their BAER test today, then home for baths, then Carmella will be starting her new life across the bay. Her family is so, so excited.

Sally, I saw your other photos too. Great job!


----------



## HavSerenity

Oh the babies are so cute!! Happy 10 week Birthdayarty:arty:
Have a fun bath:bathbaby:

Hugs
Anjanette


----------



## Diana

Oh, they are soooo sweet! What a day it must have been-warm weather and surrounded by the Fiesta girls! Ahhh, it sounds like a dream!


----------



## Havtahava

Today, they had a wonderful visit with Maddie, Austin, and their humans, along with Sally (mintchip) and some other non-forum friends too. The girls were in heaven! They played outside (in the trolley & Carmella got to run free for a bit), while I took them inside for individual hearing tests. All of the girls passed with flying colors.

Carmella just left us. I'm going to go visit her on Tuesday though. I couldn't let her stay away that long. :laugh:


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwww! The little sweet hearts are flying from the nest! I hope you told Carmella's family about the forum!
:welcome:Carmella's family
PS-just a little photo tease:whoo:


----------



## Missy

oh they are gorgeous. Thank you Kimberly for letting us all share the ride!!


----------



## Lina

Oh Sally! What a great shot! She is such a sweetie.


----------



## ama0722

What a great photo Sally! I do hope they join so we get to watch her grow up!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Wow what a cutie, great picture Sally. Kimberly what can I say, it was so fun watching them grow thank you for letting us be a part of it all :hug:


----------



## KristinFusco

Kimberly they are all so beautiful!

I wish we had room in our home for 3 babies, although I know they already have their forever homes lined up 

I think Tony would totally kill me at this point if I suggested bringing another Hav home, because we already feel outnumbered with 2, the boys gang up on us and keep us on our toes :biggrin1:. Today Tony took Lito to see my BIL and I kept Nico here with me while I did homework since it is so cold and rainy out. Now he is pacing near the door waiting for his brother Lito to come home and play!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Kimberly!:whoo:
High Five Everyone!


----------



## Julie

WOW! I can not believe how the girls have grown. They are so pretty! Sally--thanks for the wonderful photos! It must of been a real treat to see the girls and get to play!


----------



## MaddiesMom

My camera can't capture the Fiesta Litter like Sally can, but here's a shot of the little hot tamales today.


----------



## Havtahava

You both captured the sunshine coming in to their trolley berth, and you both caught them engaged in something other than the person taking their picture. I like candid photos like both of you took!

By the way, Jeanne, Catherine & Sally, I know I asked you for help today with Galleta's registered name, but I think it just popped into my head. We needed it to start with Havtahava, and include Galleta, Cookie or Fiesta or something along those lines. I think I have it and it suits her perfectly!

*Havtahava Cookie Monster!* :laugh:

(Her sisters are Havtahava Carmella Fiesta and Havtahava Salsa Fiesta.)


----------



## mintchip

yes!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh!!! That's perfect!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Havtahava

My husband just laughed at me. We started out with Mister Trump, Martha and Hillary and now I've moved down to muppets. :croc:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Well, you've always said you like to have names after strong personalities....who better than *COOKIE MONSTER!*
"Me love coooooookies!"


----------



## ama0722

Great photos- looks like it was nice and sunny up there today as well!

I love cookie monster- think of all the cute photo props as well!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Darling Kimberly! I love it ~ Havtahava Cookie Monster! I wish I could've seen them yesterday at the show. I'm sure I'll get to watch you show your little Cookie Monster!


----------



## Leslie

Oh my! I just caught up on this thread. Kimberly, where has the time gone??? Those little muchachas están muy, muy lindo! I can hardly believe it's time for them to move out to their forever homes.

I can't thank you enough for allowing us to help "raise" them with you. You are such a gem!

Sally and Jeanne~ Thank you for the great shots of those "little hot tamales"!

BTW~ I _LOVE_ Cookie Monster!!!


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> My husband just laughed at me. We started out with Mister Trump, Martha and Hillary and now I've moved down to muppets. :croc:


ound: That's funny, Kimberly! I wish I had saved my sons' Cookie Monster stuffed doll for you! It was one of his favorites. I think those big googly eyes were just so cute!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> You both captured the sunshine coming in to their trolley berth, and you both caught them engaged in something other than the person taking their picture. I like candid photos like both of you took!
> 
> By the way, Jeanne, Catherine & Sally, I know I asked you for help today with Galleta's registered name, but I think it just popped into my head. We needed it to start with Havtahava, and include Galleta, Cookie or Fiesta or something along those lines. I think I have it and it suits her perfectly!
> 
> *Havtahava Cookie Monster!* :laugh:
> 
> (Her sisters are Havtahava Carmella Fiesta and Havtahava Salsa Fiesta.)


What does Carmella and Salsa translate to? Galleta is Cookie right?


----------



## Leslie

Lilly's mom said:


> What does Carmella and Salsa translate to? Galleta is Cookie right?


Carmella = Carmella (her original name was Canela, which translates to Cinnamon)

Salsa = Sauce

Galleta = Cookie


----------



## Julie

have your cute little girls all went to their forever homes yet? time flies it seems........


----------



## whitBmom

Such an interesting thread and so much has happened. Kimberly the girls are absolutely gorgeous and your love and dedication really shows. Any person would be lucky to have them. I find the temperment test really interesting and would be a real learning experience to see it done  I am looking forward to hearing how they grow and how their personalities develop further.


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, Carmella went to her new family and I've been in close contact with them. Things are going very well for all of them, and with five family members, she has no chance of being left out of anything. (Not that I ever thought she would.) She is definitely living the high life over there.

Salsa & Galleta are both carrying on over here as they develop some fun new dynamics of it just being the two of them. The three girls used to take turns playing with each other and none of them favored either of the other two. Now with just two, neither gets a rest unless they both want a rest. They carry on for hours, it seems!


----------



## DAJsMom

Havtahava Cookie Monster sounds like a perfect name! We have a Cookie Monster toy. It has a cookie and when you put the cookie in his mouth, he moves his arms, chews on the cookie, and says "yum yum yum! I loooove cookies!" Since I have the toy, can I have Galleta too??


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! Well, as of yesterday, that's a possibility Joelle.


----------



## ama0722

I called Galleta first!!!! Actually Kimberly we were in chat last night and we already hope there is another litter brewing!!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Who is "we"? I thought you meant you and I, but I wasn't in chat.







I know that there are a couple of litters on this forum that are in the works. They should keep you pretty busy!

I do have another litter planned, but timing is everything. It will be quite a while before I have any news to share in that regard.


----------



## ama0722

There were a lot of us in chat (I can't divulge names!) and we need another havtahava litter in the works. We took a vote and someone has to get preggers asap so we have more puppy videos!!! You are by far the best at sharing the pups with us so we nominate you for another litter!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, we better start with the basics then. Which girl is going to be the next momma? After that, we need a sire. And don't suggest Piaget either - he's way too young. We don't need that kind of stuff in this house just yet.


----------



## ama0722

I think double our fun- Tinky and Hillary at the same time! Okay anyone have suggestions for the sire! Kathy's Teddy might give me a pied!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

oooh where are all the handsome men?? Right off the top of my head, I'm thinkin' Bailey, Sam, Stogie, Riley....all have those rugged good looks! Hmmm I think I saw that Honey Poney's had some sexy boys too! :becky:


----------



## Amy R.

Just catching up on this thread. They are beautiful, Kimberly!!!!


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the update Kimberly. The girls are so pretty. I bet the new family is having a blast with Carmella. 

You are going to try to show Galleta,right? Are you going to show Miss Salsa too? I loved her from the start!:kiss:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, they are loving her and she is thoroughly adoring them. I took a picture of three of the family members when they picked her up. Can you see the pleasure on their faces? (I wanted to get permission from the Mom before I posted this.)










And no, I'm vacillating on my plans for Galleta. It changes by the day, but I will probably place her in a pet home afterall.


----------



## Lina

What a cute picture! They look so happy with Carm! Sorry for the diminutive, it's the Sopranos fan in me talking. 

I hope they join the forum! It would be great to see her growing up. 

Oh and I will take Salsa and Galleta off your hands. Just send them over to me.


----------



## Laurief

They look so hapy to have that beautiful girl!! Lucky family.


----------



## Havtahava

I highly doubt they would ever join the forum. Maybe one of the daughters, but I don't think Mom would be inclined.

Carolina, you've gotta come get 'em! If they are still here when you get here in April, they're both yours.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I would so seriously doubt that they will both be there in April!


----------



## Julie

Watch out Kimberly-----Amanda may come knocking at the door for one of those girls!ound:

They look thrilled with Carmella! What a happy bunch.:whoo::clap2: That's fabulous!

I would imagine,it is pretty hard to decide if you should hold on and show or if they outgrow what you feel fits confirmation etc. Both are just gorgeous little girls--neither would have to look very far to find a heart to sink themselves into.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Julie, and the other part that makes it even harder is my love for showing in conformation! It is hard to feed the addiction if you don't have a dog to show! 

Carolina, no doubt. I think the closest you will get to seeing them is via this topic.


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, what gorgeous pics of your growing puppies, Kimberly. And yes, Carmella's family is glowing and BTW, that's one pretty lady (the mom)!


----------



## good buddy

Oh they look so happy to have Carmella! What a beautiful group of smiles! The pups are all just so darned cute! We never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## Leeann

good buddy said:


> oooh where are all the handsome men?? Right off the top of my head, I'm thinkin' Bailey, Sam, Stogie, Riley....all have those rugged good looks! Hmmm I think I saw that Honey Poney's had some sexy boys too! :becky:


Christy you are so sweet :hug: thank you for such a huge compliment.

I know Riley would love any one of Kimberly's girls, so which one would you like to send me Kimberly?

shhhh nobody tell Kimberly that Riley is neutered..


----------



## Havtahava

Leeann, believe it or not, I searched the whole forum for any time you posted the word "neuter" because I couldn't remember if he was or not! LMHO! I found several mentions of Monte and his near miss neuter and eventual neuter, but I couldn't find anything on Riley. Yep, I looked! :laugh:


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> I know Riley would love any one of Kimberly's girls, so which one would you like to send me Kimberly?
> 
> shhhh nobody tell Kimberly that Riley is neutered..


 :spy:  Yeah Kimberly, which one should get to date Riley?

Edited to say: aww poo! You caught us!


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I would be more than happy to send you health test records and soaped pictures. 

I do have one requirement when I breed, the female has to stay with me until I confirm she is indeed pregnate.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

What a beautiful picture, evryone looks so very happy.


----------



## marjrc

Time flies! What a beautiful picture of the new happy, puppy owners! Carmella has grown so big!

Love all the pics sent in by Sally and Jeanne. Thanks, ladies! 

I have to LOL at all this match-making. Do let us know once things are decided.


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi Kimberly!

I am sure you are so happy because you screen so thoroughly and find the perfect families for your babies, but it still must be so hard to see them go! When I was at Nico's breeders she had another litter of puppies that were 5 weeks old, and I got so attached to them just in the few days that I was there. Especially to a brindle that she had, I just wanted to scoop him up and bring him home! I can't imagine what it is like caring for the puppies all that time and then having to relinquish them. That's the main reason I could never be a breeder, when my father would have the forever families come for our Irish setter pups I would cry my eyes out. At least now, with the internet, you can keep tabs on all of your babies and get photos and updates.

Hugs,


----------



## MaddiesMom

Having recently seen these little girls in person, I can say without a doubt they are absolutely *ADORABLE!!!* Any new owner would be in heaven!


----------



## Missy

Oh My !!! is Riley going to be a daddy???? Leeann, I didn't know Riley was intact?????? Oh and if one of Kimberly's girls came here for the date I would get meet her and Kimberly.... and Kimberly, since you have not decided whether or not to keep Galleta or Salsa you could bring them and we could see if they are a good fit with my boys... Boy that Galetta sure is a sweet cookie. 
I am really liking the idea of Riley as a Daddy. 

Carmella's new family looks real happy. What a sweety. 

I want to applaud Kimberly for this wonderful thread. 82 pages, 818 posts and counting (post more pictures and we are sure to keep it going) And to top that this is a much bigger thread than both HSD posts combined and there is not one drop of nastiness on here!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy said:


> Oh My !!! is Riley going to be a daddy???? QUOTE]
> 
> Missy- Riley is missing a certain "something" to be a Daddy. But we all would have loved one of his puppies, wouldn't we?:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I thought Riley had the big snip snip-- but then Kimberly said she searched the threads--- and then Leeann said she would have to keep the girl until she got pregs.... Oh now I get it...sneaky way to get a girl Leeann... "we just keep trying Kimberly but Tinky, Martha,etc is just not getting pregnant...I guess I will have to keep her until she does." LOL.


----------



## Leeann

ound: Missy :hug: you are so cute, I'm glad we got someone going.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Kimberly, your puppies are too cute...I will have to come by again just to play with them! (I am sooo bad... I have two and I just want more!) I think puppies are an addiction.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, you have to watch out for these gals!

Estrella, you're welcome to come over and play with them or any other puppies at my home. 

I've been loving this fabulous weather we've been having and so have the girls. They know the word "outside" and run to the door as soon as the opportunity is available - at least six times a day! On Wed or Thursday, I'm going to try to get them on video with Piaget out there. He's become very fond of them and loves to engage them in play. The really nice thing about having my backyard the way it is, is that the dogs playing together out there is like having my own dog park. LOL! They run and run and run and love to wrestle and play tag. You can see them smiling!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Oh I am coming... they are SO cute!!!! Havs are soo darn smart!

Did Piaget got over the 'don't touch the hair' phase?


----------



## Havtahava

Well, sorta. He has figured out how to bow to them to engage them in play and then when they come after him, he runs like hell! Ha ha! He just manages to stay barely out of reach of those sharp teeth. He's a smart cookie.

Next time you come over, make sure it is one of these nice days we've had and Tito and your girl can come play in the yard with my others.


----------



## Havtahava

We may be getting a new forum member after all. Looks like Salsa's new mommy may be peeking in and/or joining us.


----------



## Lina

YAY! At least we get to keep watching Salsa grow.


----------



## anneks

Havtahava said:


> Estrella, you're welcome to come over and play with them *or any other puppies at my home*


HEY, is there something you aren't telling us?


----------



## Leeann

Oh fun we get to watch the little cutie grow up. Welcome Salsa's mommy.


----------



## ama0722

I want to see the RLH video!!!

Welcome Salsa's Mommy


----------



## marjrc

anneks said:


> HEY, is there something you aren't telling us?


We are SUCH a suspicious bunch, aren't we??!! :suspicious: ound:ound:ound: LMBO


----------



## Havtahava

anneks said:


> HEY, is there something you aren't telling us?


Oh my, Anne! Ha ha!
Well, not really. I was telling Estrella that she can come over to visit any of our puppies. At the moment, we have these two, but there will come another day when we have another litter. Estrella is only a few minutes from my home, literally.

Amanda, it is all gloomy outside, but I'll see if it brightens up tomorrow to get that RLH video for you. Salsa is going to stick around here for a couple of more weeks, so we should have plenty of opportunities to get that video. Right now she is enjoying bugging Hillary, who doesn't really enjoy her puppy taunting. Hill loves to perch just out of reach, but Salsa begs her to play, so Hillary growls and wags her tail, and Salsa growls back wagging hers. They are nuts!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, you must get the growling and tail wagging on video! I would love to see that.


----------



## ama0722

I am totally fine with gloomy- I just want PUPPY! Or like Lina, growling and wagging inside is good as well  

Amanda
P.S. Who might have a cute video to share but Dora is so not groomed so might not!


----------



## JanB

oh yes, must see a growling and wagging video!!

Amanda, we don't care! All us girls occasionally have bad hair days


----------



## maryam187

Kimberly, as you can see, ANY video is good enough for us, we just want to see your furkids!


----------



## good buddy

Whoo Hoo!! I sure hope Salsa's new mommy joins us here and shares all her adventures with us! and of course lots and lots of pictures as she grows up!


----------



## Havtahava

It is not the best quality, but when Hillary went into her dinner crate, Salsa immediately started up with her again.






If you listen carefully at the beginning, you'll hear Hillary do her low growl, and then Salsa backs off quickly and comes back and starts growling louder. Hillary finally ignored her and took a drink.


----------



## Jill in Mich

What a great thread. I just went all of the way through it - all 84 pages. Watching the 1st 10 weeks of these 3 beautiful puppies lives was wonderful (not as good as being there in person, but I'll take what I can get). And Kimberly, thank you for all of the terrific information. Even with the short length of time I've been in the forum, it was quickly apparent that you were to be admired, and this thread just confirmed it.


----------



## JanB

Kimberly, that is so cute! I did hear the low growl. Little Salsa is a persistent brave little gal isn't she? LOL!

My favorite part of watching the videos is it always seems familiar seeing so many of the same stances or behaviors in my own Hav. The way Salsa backs up, goes forward and lays her head between her front legs all the while wagging her tail. So familiar!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I love Salsa's video! She's certainly got the upper hand with Hillary caged. And it looks like she's making good use of it! 

I'm excited that Salsa's Mom will be joining the Forum! I've met her, and she's a wonderful person! She met me for coffee to meet Maddie before getting Salsa. She made a great choice! Welcome to the Forum Salsa's Mom!:welcome::clap2:


----------



## good buddy

What a cute couple of growlers they are! Little Salsa has gotton so cute!


----------



## ama0722

Very cute but Salsa sure sounds like a big dog! Boy has she grown!!!! 

Okay you have me hooked now I want to see Galleta or I can just come pick her up!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

JanB said:


> Little Salsa is a persistent brave little gal isn't she? LOL!


Yes, even funnier is that this is the only area that she is determined to keep going on a regular basis. She LOVES Hillary and wants to play with her so bad, but the only time she gets to really "convince" her (*cough*cough*) is when Hillary is in one place for her meals. Crazy girl. I did put Hillary in that crate when we had Salsa's family visiting today, but Salsa only cared to bother Hillary once because they were much more interesting to her. She enjoyed all the lap time she could get. Today was sheer heaven for her.

OK, Amanda. One thing is just never enough for you, is it? 
Hillary had her Flossie on the sofa tonight and I was trying to capture Salsa going after her, but Galleta did it instead. It is very short, but you can see her trying to engage Hillary... or maybe steal her Flossie. :biggrin1:






As you can hear, Galleta has a much more shrill, sharp bark while Salsa (in the last video) had a deeper voice.


----------



## Lina

Oh how cute! Salsa has SUCH a deep bark, LOL. It's like she's a st. bernard or something.


----------



## ama0722

Oh Galleta is so cute too! I like her high pitch bark maybe cause I am used to hearing that!

Thanks KIMberly


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly thanks for the puppy video fix, they are so adorable. I cant wait to see the RLH one.


----------



## Havtahava

I try to rotate through some beds that we have, and the puppies just loved the little pink & white princess bed that we bought at the auction at the Denver National. While Salsa's family was visiting, Galleta kept taking toys one at a time and jumping into the bed with them. First she took the piggy Pipsqueak, then she picked up the whole Giggling Eggplant (almost as big as she is) and jumped into the bed with it, then she stole a frog, and finally a dental flip.

As soon as Salsa's family left, Salsa swaggered over to the bed, fully ready for her nap, and climbed in and got comfortable, among all of Galleta's hoard.









Later in the evening, I found her back in the bed again, but now showing me that she was really, really comfortable just hanging out in it.










At bedtime last night, guess where both of the girls were hanging out? I had to pick them up and put them in their crates after they had gotten so cozy in the bed.










And then I have two goofy shots of the girls on their three month birthday yesterday:

Salsa behind bars:









Galleta, play interrupted:


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness! These girls are so cute to see growing up! I loved the videos! It was so funny to see the girls after Hillary's flossie!

:ear: You mean Salsa is going to a home that isn't mine?:ear::hurt:
:becky:Congrats to her new family! I hope they join the forum so we can watch her grow up!:becky:


----------



## ama0722

Salsa is so ADORABLE in the belly shot! Galleta still has such a pretty face! Oh they are way too cute- it has to be hard to place them!


----------



## anneks

They are adorable. It looks like Salsa has the ticking on her belly, too cute. Galleta has such a sweet face. They grew up so fast!


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, thanks so much for posting the videos and pics of my girls. :biggrin1: They are precious.


----------



## ama0722

Maybe part of the Havtahava interview process is we need to check them for camera, video camera, and ability to post to the forum!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Kimberly, thanks for the clips and pics. These young ladies are so adorable! LOVE the belly shots...


----------



## Poornima

Kimberly, the girls are so cute! Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, you are a gem to still be sharing with all of us. So salsa has a home? is Galetta staying with you? boy is she a cutie... I would love to add her to my clan.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Salsa will be living very close to Maddie & Jeanne. And, yes, she has ticking on her belly, her back, her legs, her feet, and her face! She's a Belton parti through and through!

Missy, Galleta's forever home is unknown right now. I'm so wishy-washy on her. I'm going to run her on and see if she comes back around to what I thought she was going to be earlier, but I keep going back and forth on whether to keep her or not.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, the two girls are just SO CUTE! I love it! You do mean their 3 month birthday, though, right? I think they're past two months now.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes, definitely 3 months old. Born on December 6th and those were taken on March 6th. Thank you for the correction!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, I give up. I have wasted away most of the morning trying to upload a video to YouTube of Galleta, Salsa, Piaget and Martha playing out back. The puppies got Piaget into his RLH mode and Martha went after him immediately. I've tried to upload it at least 9 different times and have converted the file and compressed it, but something isn't working - maybe it is YouTube. I just don't know. I'll try a new video later.


----------



## ama0722

Maybe leave it uploading I had a lot of trouble last night on one of them, one went smoothly and the other not so much!

Since I love seeing them, maybe I need to call youtube!!!


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly, I have this issue a lot. The best way I find to upload larger files is to use the multi-video uploader. It is on the same page as Step one of uplading a video, just look to the right you will see a button that says "use multi-video uploader" just click on that.
The only thing I have found with this method is it can take over 1 hr and seems to slow everything else down. It is faster if you are not doing anything else on the computer, do you have any more carpets to clean LOL


----------



## Lina

Just leave it uploading like Amanda said. I have left one uploading once for 2 hours! Youtube gets very busy, so it's probably just their server. I want to see puppy play!


----------



## Havtahava

No, but I have lawns to mow, so I'll just go do that. Ha ha! I'm dying to get out and do some yardwork (and the dogs are wanting to go out too), so we'll go out for a bit. Thanks for that tip on the multi-loader.

Any other time I've had this problem, it tells me the raw file is corrupt, but I haven't even been able to get that far this time around.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Kimberly, they are too darn cute! I want another one now. I was just realizing that the girls were born the day before my birthday, does that mean I get to Galleta if you change your mind? HA HA HA. Its a sign.... that I have a puppy addiction. If the weather gets better I want to come and play!


----------



## good buddy

I hope you can get the video to load. I would love a chance to see puppies gone wild! I'm having a lazy Saturday and haven't done a thing all day but play on the internet! Ha! I think I'll just hang around the puppy area mooning over all the gorgeous puppy pics! 

Salsa and Galleta have gotton cuter and cuter every time I see them! They're at such an adorable stage right now!


----------



## Leeann

I think we lost Kimberly to the yard work, I too cant wait to see the RLH video.


----------



## Havtahava

I finally got it uploaded, or so I thought, but YouTube says that it failed.

I tried using the Multi-Uploader, but I kept getting error messages and it wouldn't let me install the extension. I think that was offline yesterday (per their Help boards), but I honestly haven't tried again today. I got busy making a trip to visit someone today. I'll see what I can do tomorrow. Saturday is grooming day here and the dogs are loving and hating it. My automatic sprinklers are all back on since our weather has changed and the pups all watched them in facination, but avoided them. I didn't realize how drawn they were to them until the sprinklers turned off and they ran through all the wetness under the bushes and through the mulch. Galleta & Salsa decided my flower bed looked UBER-fun and now look nasty little street dogs. OK, not really. They still look really cute, but like they had fun in the dirt! LOL!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Kimberly, thank you so much for indulging in our puppy fantasies! Your girls are absolutely adorable and the markings on Galleta are gorgeous! Salsa sounds like a real spit-fire. I feel for poor Hilary, trying to chew her flossie in peace. Poor thing. lol

I can't wait to see more videos. Can't get enough!

Jill wrote: *"I just went all of the way through it - all 84 pages. "*

Oh my. You are very brave, Jill!!! lol


----------



## Havtahava

And then there was one...










Today Jane went with me to deliver Salsa to her permanent family. Sigh. It was hard to see her go. She is such a sweetheart! Unfortunately, Salsa didn't take well to my driving on the freeway with the curves and hills that we crossed. I had to do a quick cleanup and completely forgot to ask her mom if I could take a picture of them together. I even had my camera with me! Darn. I'll see her again in several weeks and will have to work on a substitute photo at that time.

Salsa's Momma may start posting here, but I am not sure what her user name will be. She's been reading on occasion.

Meanwhile, I caught Galleta looking for her sister in the distance this evening. 








"Where did my other sister go now?"


----------



## anneks

Awwww Galleta is such a sweet heart. I am sure she will miss her sister! Good thing there are other dogs around to play with.


----------



## Cheryl

Gelleta is a beautiful girl. I know she will be fine without Salsa because she has you as a mommy and all her other furfriends at your house.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, she is very sweet and has a soulful look. Very pretty girl.


----------



## ama0722

She is so sweet and your garden is gorgeous! I do have to say she might just occupy herself with chewing on Piaget's coat!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, Galleta looks SO sad and cute in that second picture, like she's really looking for her sister! She is just beautiful. Have you decided if you're keeping her for sure yet?


----------



## JimMontana

Great pics of Galleta, K. Congrats again on your fine puppies!


----------



## Havtahava

Michele, "soulful" is a great description of the look I see in her every time I look into her eyes.

Carolina, yes. I've made my decision.

Amanda, that is just one little flower bed in my front yard walkway. My backyard is my haven. I'll have to get some pictures over there once the flowers start blooming. My Freesia always bloom first and they are in the front yard and in hanging planters in the back. I loooooove Freesia!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly, that's a non-answer about keeping Galleta. :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722

I love gardens... I just don't like the dirt and worms that come along with them! Thank goodness I have a DH that loves gardening! Meanwhile I have pretty orchids!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy

Galleta is very beautiful and she looks lovely in your garden. Knowing that Salsa just left, it makes me sad to see her looking so serious. I hope she is soon carefree and happy again in her puppy time!


----------



## Havtahava

Christy, she always looks serious, even when she's playing, so don't let it sit with you long.  (It was really her "I have to poop" face, but I just tried to make it look deep and thoughtful.)









Added just for Ryan and Maureen's husband. LOL!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, you are such a TEASE!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, that picture of Galleta pooping cracked me up! :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

She was obviously contemplating what the garden needed! What a thoughtful little girl!


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Christy, she always looks serious, even when she's playing, so don't let it sit with you long.  (It was really her "I have to poop" face, but I just tried to make it look deep and thoughtful.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added just for Ryan and Maureen's husband. LOL!


Heeheheehehehe!! ound: Too funny!

Don't worry, it wasn't bumming me out. Their puppyhood is just so short! I love to see them bouncing and tumbling through it! :dance:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, I don't know what came over me for posting that. At least Galleta has taste and decided to try to cover up the darned dandelion in my garden! Notice that she is carefully positioning herself over the one weed out there. Smart Cookie!

And yes, we do call her Cookie about a quarter of the time.


----------



## havanesebyha

My goodness Kimberly ~ do you realize this thread is almost 90 Pages!!! WOW! Galleta (Cookie Monster) is such a doll! She is looking more like a young little lady and growing up fast. 

I bet you are one of those mom's that put your daughter's picture in her high school yearbook running around the backyard in her birthday suit when she was 1!! Galleta will get you for this when you are least expecting it ~ maybe she'll poop in your shoe!! hahaha! ound:


----------



## Missy

Galetta does have the look on her face of an "old soul" just like my Jassy. When I think of her and her name in my head I have been referring to her as "Gal" Come here Gal!!! I am so so in love with little Cookie. She is so soulful there with your Beautiful Freesia, even if she was thinking of her bodily needs and not her sister. Kimberly, there is nothing you can show us about our Havs that we will not think is cute!!!! ha ha ha ha 

really Glad to see Salsa's mom post!!


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, she's beautiful! And I like the name Galetta, but Cookie sounds so sweet


----------



## amy-ciara

JUST BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Galleta is so pretty and looking all grown up! I know she's not though! 
Loved your flowers as well. I seen Salsa's Mom posted on the forum! YEE-HAW!:biggrin1:

Now,you didn't REALLY say-----are you keeping Galleta or not?????:boink: It's not really fair to just say,I've made a decision! We know you Kimberly-----:suspicious:
Come on----fess up.....


----------



## Moko

Havtahava said:


> Christy, she always looks serious, even when she's playing, so don't let it sit with you long.  (It was really her "I have to poop" face, but I just tried to make it look deep and thoughtful.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added just for Ryan and Maureen's husband. LOL!


I'm tempted to print the picture and tell my hub to just consider it "the gift that keeps on giving"! ound:ound:

Kim-- You are a HOOT! ound:ound:

And PS...she has great "form"...


----------



## marjrc

sniff, sniff, so only one gal left.... I'm glad to see Salsa's mom posting though!  Galetta is gorgeous! I especially love the last pic you posted. You brat! LOL


----------



## Amy R.

Oh my, Kimberly, however do you part with them? That must be so hard. Galleta is adorable and has the same serious, soulful look on her face Biscuit has. . .


----------



## Havtahava

The girls are almost six months old. I just took this photo of Galleta tonight and had to share it with you.


----------



## Poornima

Great picture, Kimberly. She looks lovely.


----------



## MaddiesMom

O.K......I have to admit I am *totally* in love with that face! She is simply *ADORABLE!*


----------



## juliav

What a sweet face.


----------



## Julie

Oh what a BEAUTY! Galleta girl-----you got it going on! She's beautiful Kimberly! I'm glad you posted a new photo!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Can you see why I've struggled with whether to keep her or not? She is really striking. She just lacks the height and shoulders that I want. Now that she is almost six months old I've finally decided that I'd rather let her bond with a home that will spoil her and treat her like the special girl she is.


----------



## Julie

She is absolutely GORGEOUS! I love her markings--and her expressive eyes! Did I see a hint of where she might go on another thread?:ear: A birthday thread???


----------



## Havtahava

Catherine saw her last weekend and commented on how much she adored Galleta, but no, Galleta isn't going to her home. In fact, I have a visitor coming to my home tomorrow and I highly suspect this is a really good match for our little sweetheart (not a forum member). I'm still a bit reserved because we haven't met yet, but everything else is screaming that they will be great together.


----------



## Julie

Oh------I SOooooo Wish it was me! She'll make a beautiful addition to someone's family I just know it! 

You'll be busy showing that handsome Mousse anyway!:becky:


----------



## Julie

Havtahava said:


> Can you see why I've struggled with whether to keep her or not? She is really striking. She just lacks the height and shoulders that I want. Now that she is almost six months old I've finally decided that I'd rather let her bond with a home that will spoil her and treat her like the special girl she is.


Honestly,this must be kinda hard....:hug:


----------



## DAJsMom

Thanks for the photo Kimberly! What a pretty face she has!


----------



## amy-ciara

What a pretty face !


----------



## Judy A

She is just adorable....I'm sure it's bittersweet to be finding a forever home for her...


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kimberly - she really has turned into a beauty. And whatsamatter with little? I know, I know, only crazy people like me enjoy midgets. You may be so use to fast growing lines that this slower Galleta is fooling you. Remember the statistics that 50% of pups that breeders decide to part with end up becoming champions. How's that for making you wonder if you REALLY want to let her go?


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh what a face!!! I hope she finds a home locally so we get to see her occasionally!


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, she is beautiful.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, there is my little cookie Gal. but wait-- I have no plans to be in SF today--- so who could she be matched with? Thanks for posting-- she is a doll.


----------



## Jane

Me&2Girls said:


> Remember the statistics that 50% of pups that breeders decide to part with end up becoming champions.


Wow, Lisa, is that true?? Well then, the solution is to keep them all! LOL!


----------



## Havtahava

Me&2Girls said:


> How's that for making you wonder if you REALLY want to let her go?


Nice try, Lisa! :biggrin1: I am not going to collect a bunch of dogs just for the sake of some cute faces. If I'm going to keep moving forward in my breeding program, I have to prioritize. She is cute, but her overall structure isn't my cup of tea. Don't you think it would be better to live in a home where she gets all the attention and love? I would love to see that!

Jane, remember that 98% of all statistics are embellished. LOL


----------



## Tritia

Havtahava said:


> Nice try, Lisa! :biggrin1: *I am not going to collect a bunch of dogs just for the sake of some cute faces*. If I'm going to keep moving forward in my breeding program, I have to prioritize. She is cute, but her overall structure isn't my cup of tea. Don't you think it would be better to live in a home where she gets all the attention and love? I would love to see that!
> 
> Jane, remember that 98% of all statistics are embellished. LOL


so far..that's worked for me :biggrin1:

she really is beautiful. hope you find her a great home.


----------



## pjewel

Havtahava said:


> Nice try, Lisa! :biggrin1: I am not going to collect a bunch of dogs just for the sake of some cute faces. If I'm going to keep moving forward in my breeding program, I have to prioritize. She is cute, but her overall structure isn't my cup of tea. Don't you think it would be better to live in a home where she gets all the attention and love? I would love to see that!
> 
> Jane, *remember that 98% of all statistics are embellished.* LOL


Ain't that the truth! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel

Havtahava said:


> The girls are almost six months old. I just took this photo of Galleta tonight and had to share it with you.


OMG, I just saw this. She is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Lilly's mom

I agree with Geri drop dead gorgeous. Beautiful.


----------



## mellowbo

Kimberly, that dog is MINE!!!!!!
OMG, I love her!! Don't you be lettin' anyone take her home today!!! Mine, mine, mine.
Carole


----------



## luv3havs

Kimberly,
Galleta is one of the most beautiful dogs I have seen. 
Her colors are striking. 
Lucky is the person who gets Galleta - with her beauty, training, and health.


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> OMG, I just saw this. She is drop dead gorgeous!


I had to re-visit this thread just so I could see her again! Yes--I'm in love!:kiss:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hey Kimberly you can't blame a pet lover at heart for giving it the old college try. :biggrin1: And I totally agree - a home where she gets all the love and attention will be perfect for her. It's so different when you have to evaluate every dog for your breeding program. I do not envy you in the least.


----------



## maryam187

I can't believe how absolutely adorable Galletta's face and coloring are. I hope she found her forever spoiling family and home yesterday.


----------



## good buddy

Wow! She is really a beauty! What a great face, good color too! Whoever you deem right for her will be a lucky family indeed!


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- I had to see this after what you said yesterday (BTW- nice to finally meet you!) She really is gorgeous and her coat looks adorable. Salsa was just as sweet and adorable as her photos too! 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Galetta is so beautiful!! What a face, what a pose! Oh, I am sure you will find the best home for her, Kimberly. I'm not at all worried, just a little - o.k. a LOT - envious!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Wow Galleta has grown! She is so pretty and I love her colors. Her new mommy will be so happy and I hope it works out well! Love the picture.


----------



## Havtahava

By the way, Galleta's new mom has been reading here, catching up on the last six months of her life.


----------



## Lina

So it sounds like the visitor you had worked out! I'm so happy for her and Galleta to be going to such a perfect home.


----------



## ama0722

Great news for Galleta! I hope she joins us!

This weekend, I was able to meet Miss Salsa! She is even more breath taking in person and she has such a lovely coat.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, you know what is funny? I have always been ultra critical of Galleta's coat because Salsa's coat is just so amazing that I was comparing the two. However, I just realized that Galleta's coat is really nice in its own merit. In fact, if I were to compare, it's nicer than Piaget's and right up there with Hillary's gorgeous coat. Salsa just happened to get an even better deal in the coat department. Lucky girls!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Sounds like Galleta is going to have a new home soon. Salsa sends puppy kisses to Galleta's new mom!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I hope Galleta's new mom takes lots of pictures!! hoto::biggrin1:hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ Galleta is BEAUTIFUL!!! What a precious face and that coloring...WOW!!!

I do hope her new mommy decides to join us.


----------



## mellowbo

What a lucky new mom. I hope she will join us on the forum. Isn't is sad that we can't ALL have ALL of them. I just love them all.
Carole


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly- I know how she feels! I have a mom with great hair that I didn't inherit!!!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

ohhh, has my little Gal been adopted? If your reading this Galetta's new Mom-- please post pictures! we all have grown very fond of your new little Gal.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Thanks for the compliments on Salsa's coat. I just cancelled an appointment with the groomer for next Monday. I was going to get her shaved :jaw: in anticipation of her spay on Tuesday so she wouldn't get matted during her recovery. (Just kidding, Kimberly!!ound:!!!) Seriously, I was going to get her clipped a little bit, but have decided not to at this time because I'm just loving her coat now. I did shorten her belly fur a little bit with scissors.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Debby - You did make me cringe!!! Whew.


----------



## JimMontana

Hi Kimberly, (yup, I'm still here occasionally), I just have to add another compliment for Galleta and that is a really great photo, so congrats!


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Jim! It's good to see you here. And a compliment from you on her photo is high praise, so thank you!

*Update on Cookie *(what her new momma is calling her now - the English version of "Galleta"):
I just called the vet to check on her after her spay and she's doing very well. There were no surprises and she has come out of anesthesia quite well. I'm going to head over there in a couple of more hours.

Please keep *Salsa* in your prayers that she will have just as good an experience or better. The sisters are having their spay surgeries only a day apart.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Prayers for Cookie and Salsa coming from here. Sure hope they recover quickly.


----------



## Leeann

Lots of good thoughts and prayers headiing over for Salsa & Cookie for a quick recovery.


----------



## mintchip

*:hug: Salsa and Cookie get well soon!!!:hug:*


----------



## good buddy

Good luck girls! I know it's always a nervous time for the mommies too, so hang in there! :hug:


----------



## Missy

good luck girls.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Maddie and Miss Salsa had an impromptu playdate this afternoon before Salsa's scheduled surgery tomorrow. The girls love each other so, and it was the last time they can play until Salsa fully recovers. I'm glad that Cookie is doing great. Get well quickly too, Salsa!


----------



## ama0722

Get well quick girls  Time for summer fun!!!


----------



## maryam187

Get well soon Fiesta Sisters.


----------



## Poornima

Get well soon.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

* Speedy Recovery Cookie and Salsa.*


----------



## EstrellaVila

get well fast girls!


----------



## Havtahava

Cookie is doing so well that I am amazed. She stayed overnight where they have 24 hour medical care. I checked on her last night and she was resting so peacefully that I chose to let her stay instead of coming home to our overly hot house without A/C. When I picked her up this morning, she was so happy to see me. I couldn't believe they just handed her to me as if nothing ever happened - and she was awake and alert as if she had just come out of a tiring play date. 

I had completely forgotten to ask that they not shave her leg for an IV, so I was in a panic that she'd have a big chunk of hair missing, but they must have remembered my begging and pleading on our other recent visits. No hair is missing except for on her belly, which is necessary and expected.

She has the smallest incision I've ever seen for a spay. No sutures either. It can't be any longer than 1.5" at the very most. She doesn't have an e-collar on or anything else right now. I may resort to putting a silk belly band on her when I leave her for an hour this evening. 

She doesn't have any pain meds at this time, but I have the option of calling in to ask for them if needed. She's as perky as can be, and prefers to have me in her line of sight, but just naps most of the time anyway. 

I'm so relieved and happy for her. Now I'm just waiting to get the same news on Salsa. I'm sure it will be a few hours before Debby knows how she is doing yet.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:biggrin1: Kimberly.... what great news! Happy to hear Cookie is doing so well and her incision is ultra small. I'm sure her new Mom is relieved as well.
:kiss: to Cookie


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ Sounds like Cookie's vet took the same spay class as Tori's  So glad to read she's doing so well, sure hope it continues to stay that way.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Wonderful!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Salsa's been home for about an hour now. She did well with her spay and is resting comfortably now. They also pulled her last baby canine tooth. I took off her cone the minute we came home and will probably put a onsie on her in a little while. I forgot to ask them to shave only a small spot on her paw so she ended up with a bit of a poodle leg, but it will grow back. I'm just glad this is behind us!!!

I'm so happy Cookie is doing so well!!!!! I hope Salsa perks up a little tomorrow!


----------



## Me&2Girls

So good to hear that both girls are doing so well. Hugs to both the little darlings.


----------



## Missy

feel better cookie and salsa!!! glad it is over.


----------



## Havtahava

Debby, I hope you can both get some good rest tonight. I'm glad Salsa is home and doing well. Whew! That last tooth really held on strong, didn't it? Stinker!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Glad Salsa is home and resting. I'm sure she will be feeling better tomorrow.
Sweet dreams little one.:kiss:


----------



## Julie

glad to read Cookie and Salsa are both doing well after their spay surgeries.:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

Lucky Cookie girl to get such a nice job on the spay! Debby, I hope Salsa is feeling better tomorrow. Maybe she just needs a little sleep to finish letting the anesthetic wear off. I wish both these girls a quick recovery!


----------



## Jane

Glad to hear Cookie and Salsa are home and recovering! Hope they heal quickly!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Debby- I'm *so* glad its over for Salsa. Give your girl a big (but gentle) hug from Maddie and me.


----------



## Cheryl

I am happy our girls are doing well. We are sending the gentle cyber hugs from here.


----------



## juliav

I am glad to hear that Salsa and Cookie have gone through their surgeries with flying colors and are now home resting.


----------



## Leeann

Glad to hear all is done and went well. Sending over lots of speedy healing vibes for the girls, give them a little extra love from us.


----------



## Judy A

Just catching up a bit on the threads after being out of town....glad to hear the two sisters made it through their spays in fine shape! Speedy recovery to both....


----------



## Salsa's Mom

I'm happy to report that Salsa is feeling better this morning. She slept well last night and is eating normally. She does want to lick her incision though, so I'm keeping the onsie on her. I got the 6-9 month size and it barely fits! She's much happier in the onsie than the cone! Here's a picture of her this morning in her onsie.

Thanks for all the good well wishes!!


----------



## mckennasedona

I lost track of this thread. I didn't know Salsa had gone in for her spay. I'm glad both Salsa and Cookie are doing well. It's always such a relief when it's over and they are home where they belong.


----------



## Leslie

Salsa looks adorable in her onesie! Glad she's feeling better today. Debby, please give her gentle belly rubs from me :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my Debby, Salsa looks like the most adorable little girl - I just want to hug her. Gently of course.


----------



## juliav

Salsa looks absolutely adorable in her onesie!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Salsa is a cutey patootie! She looks adorable in that onesie, Debby.

I opted to not go with the onesie for Galleta. All of my soft flannel belly bands were too tight, but I pulled out one of Piaget's soft satin bands and we've been using that on her. The good thing is that I don't need to take it off for potty times, which I love! It isn't tight, so it doesn't rub on her incision and she gets to nap without her skin rubbing on her bedding.

Cookie is getting restless! She keeps begging me to let her outside. I took her out of her pen for a photo of her belly band and she started sulking. LOL









Since she looked so pathetic, I took her outside and she perked up immediately. 








"I'm much happier out here!"

and then she started this...








and lost her off-leash privileges again! Stinker! Another one of my girls that thinks life is all about play, play, play!

She gets so happy outside that I can only take her out on a leash. She's probably fine, but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## irnfit

Kimbely, that's what I did for Shelby. I made her a belly band, because I didn't know about onesies. It worked great.

Salsa looks adorable in her onesie.


----------



## ama0722

Salsa is so cute in the onesie!

I love the change in Cookie from what are you doing to me to yes, outside finally!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Cookie is definitely smiling in the second picture. One happy camper now
that she's outdoors. She's smashing in her belly band... red is her color!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

The belly band looks like an even better solution. It is kind of a pain undoing the onsie every time we go out for potty. I hope I don't have to keep this on her for the full 10 days.

Cookie looks very happy to be outside!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh look at the Fiesta Girls!!!! Salsa is so adorable in her Onsie. And how she has grown!!

And there is my "Gal" Cookie. It's funny Kimberly, you can really see her sulk in that first picture and then come to life. the belly band kind of has the same look as a red spandex speedo...LOL

They have really turned into beautiful young ladies.

Kimberly, I'm sure it is in this thread somewhere, but where is Canella? and how is she doing?


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

Boy that Cookie sure is doing great, just look at her run and boy is she smiling in that second picture. Love her spunk.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Salsa and Galetta aka Cookie look so adorable. Glad everything went so well. Where has the time gone? They have both grown up so much.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awww~ They are both just adorable and I am happy they are recovering so quickly!!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

:grouphug::grouphug:So happy to hear both Cookie and Salsa are doing so well and they both look so adorable in their recovery clothes!! Kohana & Pebble send lots of hugs their way


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, Canela is now Carmella and the funny part is that Cookie is going to be moving to the same small area where Carmella now lives. They will probably even run into each other there.

Yes, your gal Cookie is doing well. I let her know that you sent your love today too.


----------



## Julie

Salsa looks so cute in her onesie,Debby. She looks perky in the photo. Hopefully she'll be back to herself in no time!

Cookie(Galleta) ------I just had to laugh:laugh: That sulking photo......:laugh:
Then the outside and into a RLH! She's quite a girl! That belly band is a great idea and she seems to like it. Hopefully she too,will be back to herself in no time!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, it happened - - She's back! I just caught her spinning in circles repeatedly trying to catch her tail. All of this was still while in her puppy pen. :laugh: I'd say that today and tomorrow are going to be total misery for her since she still has to be confined for those last two days.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Galleta is adorable, she looks so happy in the outside pictures. Salsa is adorable in the onesie.

Glad everyone is doing better!


----------



## Julie

How is Galleta(Cookie) and Salsa now? Are the girls better,feeling great?:ear:


----------



## Havtahava

Cookie is totally back to normal. Yesterday, she was running in circles in her pen, chasing her tail. LOL! She is begging me to get outside more often, and I'm letting her have access to a confined area without a lead. The incision is completely closed with one pencil-tip sized scab at the top, so I'm just keeping an eye on that.

Yesterday, we did some walking practice together to help get rid of some of her energy. It was really hot outside, so it didn't take long to remove some of that excess exuberance. This morning, I let her outside with the puppies and she was in heaven! They love Auntie Cookie!

She is staying in the pen for a couple of days though. I don't want any accidents when I am working with the pups or any of the other dogs.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

We just got back from our morning walk. We went out for about 30 minutes and she did fine. When we got back she did a little RLH in the house. So much for keeping her quiet! Her incision looks good. She just seems a little itchy and keeps rubbing her ears on the floor. They also pulled her ear hair as well as the baby tooth. Her ears don't appear to be red and they smell good so I think it's just a general all over itchiness. Stitches will come out next Friday.

Glad to hear Cookie is doing well!


----------



## mintchip

Glad to hear Cookie and Salsa are doing well!


----------



## Havtahava

Sounds like Salsa has all of her energy back too! I didn't realize they did external sutures on her. 

Between the ear hair removal, the tooth and the incision, that poor girl has been altered significantly in her mind, I'm sure.


----------



## Lina

I'm glad to hear that the two are doing so well!


----------



## marjrc

Cute photos ! Love to see Cookie RLH, even if she's not supposed to. lol The onesie looks adorable on Salsa, Debby. Cute as can be, those two!  I'm very glad they are healing so nicely.


----------



## EstrellaVila

So glad everyone is feeling better!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm so glad to hear that Cookie feels well enough for a RLH. Salsa is so adorable in her onesie! Those Fiesta girls are something else! :biggrin1:


----------



## hedygs

Late to the party but I wanted to say what fun I had reading this whole thread. Kimberly it was as if I was there every step of the way. I loved each and every account, picture and video. Thank you for sharing them with me/us.

I won't even tell you how long it takes to read this thread from start to finish in one sitting but know that I accomplished absolutely nothing today and I will blame you for it if need be. eace:


----------



## Havtahava

hedygs said:


> I won't even tell you how long it takes to read this thread from start to finish in one sitting but know that I accomplished absolutely nothing today and I will blame you for it if need be. eace:


So, I must know... Did I end up getting the blame?


----------

